# Was haben so viele Leute gegen Emos?



## Lambiii (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt, nur weil wir ne andere Einstellung haben.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt, nur weil wir ne andere Einstellung haben.


Was ist deine einstellung ? nur damit ich schauen kann ob ich emos mag oder nicht
hmm vielleicht mögen manche leute emos nicht weil sie immer denken man hätte was gegen sie , wie du in diesem thread bewiesen hast :>


----------



## Rabenbunt (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich würde da nicht viel drauf geben, es wird sich mehr oder minder wahllos eine Jugendszene rausgesucht und dann veräppelt. Gabs schon immer und wird es immer geben, in den 80ern warens die Yuppies, in den 90ern die Techno-Generation und jetzt ist es halt wieder was anderes.
Warum nun ausgerechnet EMOs kann ich auch nicht sagen, vielleicht weil sie wehrloser als Deathmetal-Vertreter erscheinen?


----------



## -Haihappen- (6. Dezember 2007)

Gegen richtige Emos habe ich nichts - die Pseudo-Emos sind die, die von mir verachtet werden. Teilweise sieht man 12 Jährige die versuchen den Style zu kopieren.

Wenn Emo - dann bitte richtig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Satanhimself (6. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nicht ernst nehmen ... ich mag emos , ich find das bild nur voll lustig


----------



## Tikume (6. Dezember 2007)

Emo scheint wohl jemand zu sein der nah am Wasser gebaut ist? Über das Wort "Emo" bin ich genau vor zwei Tagen gestolpert als ich irgendwo eine Witzeliste gelesen habe.

Ich schätze mal für diese Erfindung bin ich schon zu alt.


----------



## derpainkiller (6. Dezember 2007)

> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt, nur weil wir ne andere Einstellung haben.



Ähm kann es sein dass du ein 'Echter' Emo bist? Also einer der von sich selbst denkt dass er ein Emo ist weil er schwarze Klamotten etc anzieht und versucht sich so wie ein Emo zu verhalten? Ich hab nix gegen Emos aber:



> Gegen richtige Emos habe ich nichts - die Pseudo-Emos sind die, die von mir verachtet werden. Teilweise sieht man 12 Jährige die versuchen den Style zu kopieren.
> 
> Wenn Emo - dann bitte richtig. smile.gif




/sign


----------



## Lurock (6. Dezember 2007)

naja, ich hab nichts gegen emos, jeder hat seinen eigenen style und seine
eigenen gedanken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aaaber:



Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Ich würde da nicht viel drauf geben, es wird sich mehr oder minder wahllos eine Jugendszene rausgesucht und dann veräppelt. Gabs schon immer und wird es immer geben, in den 80ern warens die Yuppies, in den 90ern die Techno-Generation und jetzt ist es halt wieder was anderes.
> Warum nun ausgerechnet EMOs kann ich auch nicht sagen, vielleicht weil sie wehrloser als Deathmetal-Vertreter erscheinen?



das ist ein ziemlich heftiger unterschied würd ich sagen, emo´s
würden nie etwas gegen andere tun! außer man reizt sie so
dass sie das messer gegen einen anderen richten anstatt gegen sich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber death-metaller sind (meistens) keine poser, zumindest nicht die wahren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
es gibt genug kranke sachen die das beweisen! diverse alltägliche sachen,
wie jemanden zerhacken und/oder ausnehmen und vllt essen oder sich schmuck
aus den gebeinen machen und.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das macht kein mensch der so wehrlos wie ein emo ist!

nicht das ich die death-metaller verteidigen will, ich bin black-metaller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## Lorille (6. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal für diese Erfindung bin ich schon zu alt.



Hm, dann musst du das Münchner-U-Bahn-Netz aber ausgiebig meiden. Ich habe etwas gegen Jugendliche, die durch Traurigkeit und Selbstverletzungen ihre Pubertätsprobleme zu bewältigen suchen. Wenn mir dann noch eine Meute von schwarzgewandeten Langhaarträgern mit Maskara im Gesicht begegnet, wundere ich mich nur, was so eine dämliche Subkultur bei jungen Menschen anstellen kann.

Ich habe nichts gegen "Emos", sondern etwas gegen die Subkultur und die ganzen hirnlosen Roboter, die diesem Trend blind anhängen.


----------



## Tôny (6. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt


Leider nichts wirksames

Ernsthaft: Ich kenne selber auch ein paar emos (damit meine ich nicht das ich mal welche gesehen habe) die sind normale leute die ganz in ordnung sind aber was mich nervt ist dieser hype um emo und das jeder meint in schwarzen klamotten mit emocut rumlaufen zu müssen und einen auf "mimimimi ich wohne noch zuhause bekomme mein geld in den arsch geschoben habe immer genug zu essen aber die welt ist ja sooooo ungerrecht und mir geht es sooooo schlecht" machen.
Und das fast nirgendwo mehr anständige musikläuft und wenn nur am anfang und am ende in den "Rush Hours" hat man dann dieses geheulte gekreische mit "musik" die nicht als solche bezeichnet werden sollte und überall hüpfen diese schwarzgekleideten "Männlein oder Weiblein ratespiele" rum.

So in conclusion: Die meisten Emos sind nicht schlimm weil sie Emos sind!!! Du kannst nem Stück Mist nen Hut aufsetzen es ist dann aber noch immer ein Stück Mist...zwar mit Hut aber der gestank bleibt. Also ob diese "Hypemitläufer" sich jetzt Emo's nennen oder "Punks" (Pinker Nietengürtel, Ärtzte und Green Day (bäh)) oder mit Hose unterm Arsch einen auf "voll krasse ganxta weissu" machen. Bleiben sie doch immer wie Beavis und Butthead einer dümmer als der andere und zusammen dümmer als alle anderen.


----------



## Vreen (6. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt,




ich für meinen teil einen knüppel.


----------



## Gwynny (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich habe nichts gegen sie, ich würde mich nur nie so geben und kleiden. Das ist aber ansichtssache und nur meine Eigene Meinung. Emos haben genauso wie andere Menschen einen guten oder schlechten Charakter. Sind doch Leute wie Du und ich. Ganz normale Menschen also.


Leben und leben lassen würde ich sagen...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lambiii (6. Dezember 2007)

Wieso zählt man eigentlich gleich als Pseudo-Emo nur weil man sagt, dass man emo ist?
Lorille wieso sollten Emos hirnlose Roboter sein?


----------



## Clamev (6. Dezember 2007)

Weil die meisten irgendwelche 12Jährigen Spacken sin die Billy Talen/mychemicalromance auf Mtv gesehen haben und Bestätigung von ihren "Freunden"kriegen wenn sie ihre mit Filzstift angemalten Unterarme rumzeigen.Ich hab selber emofreunde und höre teilweise emo.Aber die mesiten möchtegern emo sehen das als Mode und Mode ist faschismus!


----------



## Justinian (6. Dezember 2007)

wowowow

was geht denn hier ab? ^^

heikles thema anscheinend......


----------



## Veragron (6. Dezember 2007)

Woll mer mal aufm Teppich bleiben Clamev...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (6. Dezember 2007)

mhhh emos sin des nich die heulsusen da?


----------



## Isegrim (6. Dezember 2007)

Dieses Vid faßt so ziemlich alles zusammen, was man gegen Emos haben kann.

Der Text dazu: http://www.lyriczz.com/lyriczz.php?songid=38599



„Sei individuell! Trage Chucks und ein Ringelshirt!“


----------



## Succubie (6. Dezember 2007)

> Ich hab selber emofreunde und höre teilweise emo.Aber die mesiten möchtegern emo sehen das als Mode und Mode ist faschismus!



clamev, wieso ist mode den deiner meinung nach faschismus? möchte mal hören warum du so denkst pls.^^


----------



## Licanin (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich habe was gegen emos! Müssen immer über was rumheulen! "Oh, mein Fingenagellack ist mir ausgegangen! Ich geh mich erhängen!" Was soll man dennen halten, wenn man sie auf offener Strasse sieht mit lackierten Nägeln und mit schminke im Gesicht und immer mit diesem rumgeheule? Genau! Die sollen unsere Rente bezahlen? Das soll die schlagkräftige Truppe sein, die das Land mal weiterbringen soll? Die bei jedem Problem rumheulen und sich in ner Ecke verkriechen! Gut, Leute werden denken ich bin voreingenommen, aber so denke ich halt über die!


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich lese mir den Thread gar nicht durch, wird eh nur geheule sein.


Hier ein lustiger, aber dennoch wahrer Witz:


"Wie empfängt ein Emo seine Freunde?"

Naaa wer weiss es? ^^

Genau-

"Mit offenen Armen" 

wuhuhuh ^^


----------



## Thorgun (7. Dezember 2007)

"Emos" sind einfach lächerlich in meinen Augen.

Diese ganze vorgegaukelte Lebenseinstellung ist einfach nur nen Witz. Wenn ich das schon sehe wenn man mit diesen Palästinenser Tüchern rum läuft, schwarze Haare und diese komischen Schuhe mit dem Schachmuster sträuben sich meine Nackenhaare.

Dieser Mainstream in dem alter, diese vorgesetzte Lebensphilosophie und und und ist mehr als penlich.

Ab 17 sieht die Sache dann wieder ganz anders aus, man kleidet sich anders und gibt sich anders... Deswegen ist es einfach nur traurig das wirklich jeder 13-16ten jährige meint er müsste so rum laufen...

Sucht euch euren eigenen Stil und lauft nicht rum wie 90% eures Alters !


----------



## Lambiii (7. Dezember 2007)

90%?
Du glaubst also wirklich, dass es nur noch 10 % hopper gibt oder wie?
Wieso sollten Emos lächerlich sein?Schau dir doch mal die ganzen Hopper an..


----------



## Fauzi (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab was gegen hoppers und emos, und wenn ich auswählen müsste, würd ich hopper sein.. aber soweit wird es erst gar nicht kommen..


----------



## LouisDeFunes (7. Dezember 2007)

Was zum Geier ist ein emo?


----------



## RubenPlinius (7. Dezember 2007)

ich denke es is egal wie mans nennt aber jeder hatte schon ne emo phase:
depressiv, gerne schwarze sachen getragen - nennen wirs beim wort: pubertät!
nichts ist nervenaufreibender wie n cocktail aus sexual hormonen und depressionen

salut


----------



## Lorille (7. Dezember 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> „Sei individuell! Trage Chucks und ein Ringelshirt!“



Herrlicher Satz, der das ganze Thema perfekt zusammenfasst.


----------



## Azerak (7. Dezember 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> nicht ernst nehmen ... ich mag emos , ich find das bild nur voll lustig



made my day DANKÖ! xD
oh man ist das genial das Bild *g*

Btw ein guter Freund von mir is auch ein Emo.. kann mir doch latte sein *rolleyes*


----------



## Thorgun (7. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> 90%?
> Du glaubst also wirklich, dass es nur noch 10 % hopper gibt oder wie?
> Wieso sollten Emos lächerlich sein?Schau dir doch mal die ganzen Hopper an..




Ja gut , das wären wohl nen paar mehr Prozent sein. Allerdings weiß ich echt nicht wer da lächerlicher ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nolamé (7. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich für meinen teil einen knüppel.



Oh mann musste ich grad lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thorgun schrieb:


> "Emos" sind einfach lächerlich in meinen Augen.
> 
> Diese ganze vorgegaukelte Lebenseinstellung ist einfach nur nen Witz. Wenn ich das schon sehe wenn man mit diesen Palästinenser Tüchern rum läuft, schwarze Haare und diese komischen Schuhe mit dem Schachmuster sträuben sich meine Nackenhaare.



Mir wurde ein "Emo" als ein sehr EMOtionaler Mensch erklärt, der einfach ziemlich sensibel auf seine Umwelt reagiert.
Das mit dem Kleidungsstil (Chucks, Palis etc.) hat nicht unbedingt was mit Emo-Gehabe zu tun, sondern ist einfach ein Style, der sich in den letzten Jahren ziemlich verbreitet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne ungefähr zwanzig Leute, die sich wie o.g. kleiden, aber die eine Hälfte ist das krasse Gegenteil der anderen. Die ziehen sich alle so an, weil sie sich halt so anziehen wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab nix gegen Emos, ich hab nix gegen Punks, ich hab nur was gegen Gangsta-Kinnas DiE sO sChReIbEn und reden, dass kein normaler Mensch daraus noch etwas entziffern bzw. verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, auch das ist ein Vorurteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (7. Dezember 2007)

Succubie schrieb:


> clamev, wieso ist mode den deiner meinung nach faschismus? möchte mal hören warum du so denkst pls.^^


Wieso Mode Faschismus ist?weil Mode bzw solche Trends das Ende jeglicher Individualität ist.


> „Sei individuell! Trage Chucks und ein Ringelshirt!“


----------



## Haxxler (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich denke mal es werden so viele Witze über Emos gemacht weils einfach grad "Trend" is und viele irgendwie zwanghaft versuchen etwas zu sein was sie nicht sind. Das geht wieder vorbei. Is doch bei allem so. Versteh sowieso nicht warum man sich immer in eine Schublade schieben will. Man sollte einfach man selbst sein. Punkt.


----------



## Shadistar (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe GANZ SICHER NICHTS GEGEN EMO'S !!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Manche sind sogar richtig nett von denen die ich kenne ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Besser als dieses fascho pack von hip hopper  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Witz bei der Sache ist; die meisten kennen nichmal welche und urteilen über sie -.-


----------



## Falkir (7. Dezember 2007)

mhm, emo, mhm, hab ich schonmal gehört, mhm, schwarz rumlaufen tu ich auch, chucks hab ich auch im schrank stehen, bin ich ein emo? 
bzw laut wiki ist "Emo" ein musikstyl...


----------



## Maternus (7. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal für diese Erfindung bin ich schon zu alt.



Irgendwie hatte ich den gleichen Gedanken, musste in Google nachsehen, was hier überhaupt gemeint ist. Gott, ich werde alt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Wieso Mode Faschismus ist?weil Mode bzw solche Trends das Ende jeglicher Individualität ist.


Individualität beschränkt sich doch nicht einzig auf einen Modetrend. In meiner Schulzeit waren lange Haare, Jeansjacken mit Patches und geschürte Lederhosen Mode, zudem "musste" man Headbangen betreiben, um "In" zu sein. Trends kommen und gehen...
Individualität muss sich jeder selbst bewahren, unabhängig von Moderichtungen.

Nach nunmehr 11 Jahren mit Kurzhaarschnitt, engen Hierarchien, klaren Befehlsketten und Flecktarn-Einheitskleidung, bzw erster Garde, bezeichnet mich meine Lebensgefährtin übrigends als *sehr* individuell. Und bevor es sich jemand fragt, ich bin Berufssoldat.


----------



## Vreen (7. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Wieso Mode Faschismus ist?weil Mode bzw solche Trends das Ende jeglicher Individualität ist.




son quatsch, so lange du die wahl hast einer mode zu folgen ist auch das tragen der mode eine individuelle entscheidung und sagt was über dich aus.


----------



## nalcarya (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich persönlich mag den Emo-Style sehr gern, aber ich steh ja auch seit jeher auf die japanischen Visual Kei Typen ;>

Solange man sich vernünftig verhält hab ich auch absolut nichts gegen Emos, genausowenig gegen Hopper oder Goths oder was weiß ich für eine andere Jugendsubkultur.
Sobald das ganze aber, wie zB bei vielen "Oberemos", zu einer einzigen Lächerlichkeit verkommt sind mir die entsprechenden Leute verständlicherweise mehr als unsympathisch. Das Video das Isegrim gepostet hat drückt es ganz gut aus.


----------



## kargash (7. Dezember 2007)

also ich finde emo nur als trend,das ist genauso mit  dem ganzen punk getue

mir fällt das langsam auch schon metal und dem gothic auf
und gerade bei diesen beiden subkulturen finde ich das sehr schade

naja emos sind untrv

hoffentlich kommen die emos nicht nach wacken
ich denke sie werde eh nicht reigelaSSSEN,dann haben die wenigstens einen grund mehr sich zu ritzen

 ALSO GEGEN EMOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THEY CANT STOP US LET EM TRY FOR HEAVY METAL WE WILL DIE


----------



## Blizardboy (7. Dezember 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Dmg_4ZA2Y

past grad so gut ^^


----------



## Lambiii (8. Dezember 2007)

"naja emos sind untrv"
lol...
"hoffentlich kommen die emos nicht nach wacken
ich denke sie werde eh nicht reigelaSSSEN,dann haben die wenigstens einen grund mehr sich zu ritzen"
LOL...


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Dezember 2007)

Möchtegernemos nerven in der Tat. Ich hab 3 im Diffkurs...die halten es doch glatt nicht für nötig sich zu duschen. Alle 3 behaupten stolz jetzt 2 Wochen lang nicht geduscht zu haben...


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Alle 3 behaupten stolz jetzt 2 Wochen lang nicht geduscht zu haben...



WTF?!


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

bääääääääähhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!! das ist ekelig


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Allerdings, wenn man dann auch noch die Zahnhygiene vernachlässigt wirds böse...


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Allerdings, wenn man dann auch noch die Zahnhygiene vernachlässigt wirds böse...



Ich glaub ich will keine weiteren Details


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Und dann auch noch schön Kretzmilben...


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

Jetzt wirste echt abartig


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Tja so ist das nunmal.


----------



## Fauzi (8. Dezember 2007)

Haben Emós den glauben, dass wenn sie sich weniger duschen eher sterben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (8. Dezember 2007)

die suchen einen neuen grund um noch mehr gemieden zu werden
damit sie weinen können

gegen emos die echt sind,habe ich nichts
aber weil bzw durch den trend finde ich emos scheiße und sie gehen mir auf den piss....


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Manche EMO Musik ist ja auch ganz gut...   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> naja emos sind untrv
> 
> hoffentlich kommen die emos nicht nach wacken
> ich denke sie werde eh nicht reigelaSSSEN,dann haben die wenigstens einen grund mehr sich zu ritzen
> ...



Genau wegen Leuten wie Dir (und ein paar anderer hier), meide ich seit 3 Jahren nun Festivals wie das WGT und Wacken weil die Anzahl an intoleranten Personen gegenüber anderen Subkulturen einfach extrem gestiegen ist. Es ist nicht genug das die Szene im allgemeinen immer mehr kommerzialisiert wird, nein, dann müssen auch noch so "True Heavy Metal Caps Lock Schreihals Typen" wie Du daher kommen und durch "Erst schreiben-nicht denken" Beiträge das letzte bisschen Niveau aus "unserer Szene" quasi raus prügeln. Eine Zeile eines Songs zu posten bringt es da auch nicht wirklich. Wenn Du dich so unterhälst wie Du schreibst bescheinige ich Dir einen sehr geringen Horizont was das kennen lernen von neuen Leuten und deren Lebensweise betrifft. Das muss nicht an Dir liegen, denke eher das anderen die Lust vergehen könnte sich mit Dir zu unterhalten.
Es kann nicht angehen, das jemand nicht akzeptiert wird nur weil er einen anderen Lebensstil pflegt als man selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich stell mir die Frage wieso mich dieses Phänomen seit 15 Jahren verfolgt, beantworte mir die Frage aber meist selber weil ein teil solcher Aussagen eben gerade von 15/16 Jahren gemacht wird. Umso enttäuschter bin ich dann, wenn ich merke das ein anderer, wohl nicht minder geringer Anteil, der Leute gar nicht mehr so jung ist und trotzdem noch Antworten auf die Frage "Was habt ihr gegen Emos?" wie "Ich hab einen Knüppel" oder "Leider nichts wirksames" zum besten geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die "3. Reich" Karte spiele ich hier bewusst nicht aus, obwohl sie schon lange in meinem Ärmel zuckt, trotzdem sollte sich der ein oder andere hier mal Gedanken machen über das was er denkt und wie er es in Worte fasst. Vielleicht geschieht das sogar, nur fällt es vielleicht schwer die Gedanken in vernünftigen Sätzen zu formulieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber alles wird gut ... Lemminge FTW und so ...

PS: Ja, ich bin arrogant und überheblich in so Situationen. Gehöre ich auch einer verhassten Subkultur an, weil ich anders denke als andere, die denken das sie anders denken als andere? Na, verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (8. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Genau wegen Leuten wie Dir (und ein paar anderer hier), meide ich seit 3 Jahren nun Festivals wie das WGT und Wacken weil die Anzahl an intoleranten Personen gegenüber anderen Subkulturen einfach extrem gestiegen ist. Es ist nicht genug das die Szene im allgemeinen immer mehr kommerzialisiert wird, nein, dann müssen auch noch so "True Heavy Metal Caps Lock Schreihals Typen" wie Du daher kommen und durch "Erst schreiben-nicht denken" Beiträge das letzte bisschen Niveau aus "unserer Szene" quasi raus prügeln. Eine Zeile eines Songs zu posten bringt es da auch nicht wirklich. Wenn Du dich so unterhälst wie Du schreibst bescheinige ich Dir einen sehr geringen Horizont was das kennen lernen von neuen Leuten und deren Lebensweise betrifft. Das muss nicht an Dir liegen, denke eher das anderen die Lust vergehen könnte sich mit Dir zu unterhalten.
> Es kann nicht angehen, das jemand nicht akzeptiert wird nur weil er einen anderen Lebensstil pflegt als man selber
> 
> 
> ...




ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich für meinen teil bin ein extrem toleranter mensch, ich ekzeptiere jeden und alles sofern derjenige niemand anderem mit deiner meinung diskreminiert,
aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin finde ich das, was man unter emos versteht den schlimmsten und ätzendsten trend der letzten 15 jahre (da ich 27 bin kann ich das beurteilen).
du redest von einer subkultur, aber bei dem was man unter emo versteht sehe ich keine subkultur.
subkultur bedeutet das sich eine untergruppe in einer gesellschaft von den zentralen normen bewusst und strikt abgrenzt.
bei punks kann ich das wiederrum nachvollziehen, die sind gegen den staat und das regierungssystem und kapitalismus, nur konsequent also aus so einer einstellung heraus sich optisch und gesellschaftlich abzugrenzen.
dadurch das sie unangenehm auffallen zeigen sie präsens für ihre sache und gegen die selbstverstandene gesellschaftliche normalität.
bei edgern so ähnlich, die sind gegen jedwede form von drogen weil sie denken das so der mensch fürs system gefügig gemacht wird und wenig konstruktives gutes entstehen kann,
daher verzichten sie auf drogen, fleisch und alkohol und bringen durch songtexte, foren, verantaltungen und erscheinung eben dieser ansicht einen platz in der gesellschaft.
das ist ihrer sache dienlich.
selbst metaller und hip hopper glauben meistens noch an irgendetwas was den begriff subkultur rechtfertigen würde.
aber was bitte sagt uns die emo-szene?

ich für meinen teil sehe meistens nur ne bande kindsköpfe die glauben das es ihnen schlecht geht und dem durch teure klamotten, schminke und der klischeehaften selbstverstümmelung ausdruck verliehen wird.
das heisst, es geht nur um die darstellung, leute seht MICH an, ich bin ne arme sau und so verzweifelt und unterdrückt.
es steht nicht der geringste konstruktive wert dahinter, kein ziel, nur die abgrenzung zum selbstzweck.
die grösste selbstdarstellung und selbstabfeierung die man sich vorstellen kann.
keine wirkliche kritik an einzelnen sozialen oder gesellschaftlichen faktoren, nur die tatsache das es einem ja so schlecht geht, mit dem vorschlaghamer vors gesicht gehauen.

ich für meinen teil könnte mich über die arroganz die ich hinter diesem trend (es ist ein trend KEINE subkultur) steht unglaublich aufregen.
14 jährige die glauben das es ihnen schlecht geht und meinen die ganze welt sollte davon erfahren.
ich meine, was wollen emos? in den arm genommen werden?

ich geb auch zu das ich bei diesem themaschwierigkeiten habe die toleranz aufrecht zu halten, aber ich will wenigstens erklären warum.
ich persönlich hab schon soviel scheisse erlebt in meinem leben, sein es gesundheitlich das ich wochenlang mit gebrochenem brustkorb im gipsbett liegen musste oder familiär, vom längwierigen krebstot geliebter familienmitglieder mal ganz zu schweigen, aber zur hölle niemals würde ich mich auf ein podest stellen und bemittleidet werden wollen.
mein fazit, das leben ist sowieso kurz und endet meist schmerzhaft, daher ist es nur vernünftig und konsequent das beste daraus zu machen.
und aus dem grund kann ich für meinen teil trendemos nicht respektieren, da sie sich über nichts anderes definieren als falschen schmerz und demut.


----------



## Besieger (8. Dezember 2007)

Denke auch dass die ganze emo Sache da eh nur en Trend is. Die geht so schnell wieder wie se gekommen is.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

In zwei jahren sind alle EMOs tot geritzt! ^^


----------



## Fauzi (8. Dezember 2007)

Rasierklingen FTW!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *rofl* *gröhl*

11111einseinself


----------



## Nolamé (8. Dezember 2007)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Rasierklingen FTW!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kann ja einige Kommentare hier verstehen, aber meinst du nicht, dass das jetzt grad ein bisschen zu weit geht...?


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

> ob du es glaubst oder nicht, ich für meinen teil bin ein extrem toleranter mensch, ich ekzeptiere jeden und alles sofern derjenige niemand anderem mit deiner meinung diskreminiert



Natürlich glaub ich Dir das wenn Du davon selber überzeugt bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte auch die gängige Einstellung sein.



> aber wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin finde ich das, was man unter emos versteht den schlimmsten und ätzendsten trend der letzten 15 jahre (da ich 27 bin kann ich das beurteilen).
> du redest von einer subkultur, aber bei dem was man unter emo versteht sehe ich keine subkultur.
> subkultur bedeutet das sich eine untergruppe in einer gesellschaft von den zentralen normen bewusst und strikt abgrenzt.



Eine Subkultur grenzt sich aber auch in den Unterschieden gegenüber anderen Subkulturen ab, das ist ja wohl gegeben wenn man mal einen Emo neben einen Hip Hopper oder Gabba stellt und vergleicht. Nicht allein vom Aussehen her, auch von der allgemeinen Einstellung gegenüber der Gesellschaft und allgemein sozialen Themen. Ich sehe schon eine sich stetig vergrößernde Subkultur unter den Emos denn schließlich gibt es sie nicht erst seit gestern sondern schon ein paar Jährchen länger, genau genommen ist mir das schon 2001 aufgefallen. Ich denke die Phase des "Trendy sein" ist so langsam vorbei. Das immer wieder neue dazu kommen, ist halt normal in einer sich immer weiter entwickelnden "Untergesellschaft". Emo sein bedeutet auch nicht nur, das man mit sich selbst unzufrieden ist oder das man sich falsch verstanden fühlt, sondern es gibt sehr wohl Emos die mit dem Leben und das was die Gesellschaft draus macht unzufrieden sind und nicht ihr eigenes "Seelenleid" vorschieben. Jeder drückt es halt verschieden aus. Ob sich der ein oder andere Goth so sehr von einem Emo unterscheidet in der Denkweise wag ich zu bezweifeln. Viele machen den Fehler und urteilen zu sehr über das auftreten und erscheinungbild in der Öffentlichkeit und machen sich weniger Gedanken um das was in den Köpfen der Menschen vor geht.



> bei punks kann ich das wiederrum nachvollziehen, die sind gegen den staat und das regierungssystem und kapitalismus, nur konsequent also aus so einer einstellung heraus sich optisch und gesellschaftlich abzugrenzen.
> dadurch das sie unangenehm auffallen zeigen sie präsens für ihre sache und gegen die selbstverstandene gesellschaftliche normalität.



... haben auf der anderen Seite aber kein Problem damit, sich vom Staat jeden Monat ~800€ zahlen zu lassen um eine Wohnung und Geld zu haben. Wenn man dann fragt "Wieso bist Du Punk oder was verstehst Du unter Punk sein wenn du so auf den Staat schimpfst dir aber dein Leben finanzieren lässt" kriegt man meistens zu hören "Es geht halt zur zeit nicht anders, da brauche ich die Hilfe vom Staat. An meiner Einstellung ändert das aber trotzdem nichts" Arbeit suchen kommt aber für meisten nicht in Frage. Verstößt ja gegen das "Punk sein". Sie wollen was in diesem Land verändern (nur stellt sich die Frage in welche Richtung, wer dabei zu kurz kommt). Ich rede hier bewusst von Punks mit einer "Einstellung" (kann man das noch so sagen?) und nicht von obdachlosen, besoffenen, schnorrenden herum lungerern vor Bahnhöfen oder anderen zentralen Plätzen. Ja, die gibt es leider auch und davon nicht wenige in meiner Stadt. Ich hab nichts gegen Punks, nur sollte man Punk sein mit Ideen und einer Überzeugung, eben nicht die Sorte mit APPD Aufnähern auf der Jacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn es gibt durchaus Leute die diese "Partei" ernst nehmen und sich so ein Leben wünschen. Mag sein das ich zu "konservativ" eingestellt in dieser Hinsicht, trotzdem sind Leute die sich Punks schimpfen und so einen Lebensstil propagieren und Veränderungen wollen in DOitschland ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) eher hinderlich für Verbesserungen am System.



> bei edgern so ähnlich, die sind gegen jedwede form von drogen weil sie denken das so der mensch fürs system gefügig gemacht wird und wenig konstruktives gutes entstehen kann,
> daher verzichten sie auf drogen, fleisch und alkohol und bringen durch songtexte, foren, verantaltungen und erscheinung eben dieser ansicht einen platz in der gesellschaft.
> das ist ihrer sache dienlich.



Ja, kenn ich auch ein paar. Kein Problem mit den Leuten. Gute Partytruppe, immer interessante Gespräche. Leider versuchen sie hin und wieder einen zu "assimilieren" wenn man sich mal erlaubt vor dem feiern gehen bei Mekkes und Co. nen saftigen Chili Burger zu holen und sich hinterher ne Zigarette ansteckt und im Pub dann ein Pils bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich überrede ja auch keinen Bayern Fan - MSV Fan zu werden nur weil ich der Meinung bin, das es der einzig wahre Verein auf der Welt ist. Hab ich alles schon erlebt sowas, muss sagen die XXXer sind mit die am hartnäckigsten Diskussionspartner. Aber ich mag das. Lieber eine zünftige Diskussion als Nackenschmerzen vom ständigen Kopfnicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> selbst metaller und hip hopper glauben meistens noch an irgendetwas was den begriff subkultur rechtfertigen würde.



Da wüsste ich jetzt nicht an was ein Metaller (ausser das er für Heavy Metal sterben würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) oder ein Hip Hopper glaubt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde mich als Metaller sehen, lebe aber trotzdem ein ganz normales Leben, natürlich mach ich mir Gedanken über so manche Dinge die auf der Welt passieren und ganz besonders in meinem Leben, jetzt aber zu behaupten ich würde anders sein als andere ... hm ... soweit gehe ich dann doch nicht.



> aber was bitte sagt uns die emo-szene?
> 
> ich für meinen teil sehe *meistens* nur ne bande kindsköpfe die glauben das es ihnen schlecht geht und dem durch teure klamotten, schminke und der klischeehaften selbstverstümmelung ausdruck verliehen wird.



Das Wort meistens impliziert aber auch das selbst Du davon ausgehst das es Leute gibt, die diesen Stil des Stils wegen leben und nicht weil es zur zeit "In" oder "Trendy" ist. Und das sie nicht erst seit gestern so leben, sondern schon ein paar Tage länger. Die Emos mit denen ich mich ernsthaft befasst hab, sind zum Beispiel fast alle in unserem Alter und spucken gedanklich auf "14 Jährige Emily Strange Girlies", weil es eben diese sind die eine Subkultur in einem schlechten Licht darstehen lassen im Vergleich zu denen die es ernst meinen mit ihrem Lebensstil. Das zählt nicht nur für die Emo Szene sondern für alle zusammen. Das "Poser" sich in etwa gleich kleiden wie die alten Hasen lässt sich fast nicht vermeiden, denn Uniformierung hast Du in jeder Gesellschaft. Fast jeder sucht sich ein Vorbild heraus aus der Szene in der er sich bewegt. Selbst Banker tragen alle Anzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und da sieht man mal wieder. Jede Szene, mag sie auch noch so gegen die Gesellschaft sein, richtet sich allein durch die Kleidung an die "Untergesellschaft".



> keine wirkliche kritik an einzelnen sozialen oder gesellschaftlichen faktoren, nur die tatsache das es einem ja so schlecht geht, mit dem vorschlaghamer vors gesicht gehauen.



Da hab ich ja schon weiter oben was zu geschrieben. Es gibt Emos die nicht nur mit sich selber im unreinen sind. Viele Emos "leiden" auch weil ein Stück weit die Gesellschaft dazu beigetragen hat, das sie zu dem geworden sind was sie jetzt versuchen darzustellen. Sei es Mobbing in der Schule, Stress im privaten Umfeld oder andere Faktoren an denen die Gesellschaft unmittelbar Schuld ist.



> ich für meinen teil könnte mich über die arroganz die ich hinter diesem trend (es ist ein trend KEINE subkultur) steht unglaublich aufregen.



Nochmal zum Trend... Ich denke ein Trend hält 2, 3 Jahre an maximal und verschwindet dann wieder ins Nirvana. Emos gibt es schon länger und es wird sich auch noch weiter entwickeln. Es gibt vielleicht Jugendliche die das in der Pubertät ausprobieren, es gibt aber auch Jugendliche die aus der Pubertät heraus wachsen und diesen Lebensstil einfach beibehalten. 



> 14 jährige die glauben das es ihnen schlecht geht und meinen die ganze welt sollte davon erfahren.
> ich meine, was wollen emos? in den arm genommen werden?



Ein Emo, will in erster Linie von seines gleichen verstanden werden. Weniger von der allgemeinen "normalen" Gesellschaft. Oder meinst Du ein Goth oder ein NS Black Metaler wünscht sich Verständnis seitens der "Gutmenschen"? In erster Linie sucht eine Subkultur Leute aus dem selben Umfeld, in welcher man sich frei bewegen kann und in der man gleichgesinnte trifft. Menschen wie Du und ich, die eventuell einer anderen Subkultur angehören (wenn überhaupt), verstehen das nur schwer oder überhaupt nicht. Das ist auch nicht unsere Aufgabe, wir müssen lediglich akzeptieren das es sie gibt. Ich hab da auch kein Problem mit. Ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar nicht wieso diese Diskussion eigentlich so regen Zulauf findet. Obwohl ... bis auf ein paar ernsthafte Beiträge hätte man den Rest auch getrost löschen können.



> ich persönlich hab schon soviel scheisse erlebt in meinem leben, sein es gesundheitlich das ich wochenlang mit gebrochenem brustkorb im gipsbett liegen musste oder familiär, vom längwierigen krebstot geliebter familienmitglieder mal ganz zu schweigen, aber zur hölle niemals würde ich mich auf ein podest stellen und bemittleidet werden wollen.



Glaub mal, mein Leben war auch nicht auf Rosen gebettet und ist es auch heute noch nicht. Bei vielen anderen Menschen ist das wohl so ähnlich, trotzdem geht jeder verschieden mit seinen Gefühlen um und jeder lässt es anders aus sich heraus. Wenn ein Emo meint, weinend in einer Ecke sitzen müssen weil ihn die Gefühle überkommen soll er das auch machen, hab da persönlich kein Problem mit. Bin keiner der deswegen die Nase rümpft.



> mein fazit, das leben ist sowieso kurz und endet meist schmerzhaft, daher ist es nur vernünftig und konsequent das beste daraus zu machen.



Da hast Du ja nicht unrecht mit. Hast Du aber schon mal drüber nach gedacht, das es für Emos so vielleicht die beste Möglichkeit ist das "beste aus dem Leben" zu machen? Ich, für meinen Teil, würde so ein Leben einem eingekerkerten zuhause rum hocken und niemanden zum reden zu haben ganz klar vorziehen. Ob man das jetzt gut findet oder weniger bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, anständig drüber diskutieren statt hohler Phrasen dreschen kann man aber trotzdem (Mein ich jetzt nicht dich mit).

----



> Manche EMO Musik ist ja auch ganz gut...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> In zwei jahren sind alle EMOs tot geritzt! ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Rasierklingen FTW!!!!  *rofl* *gröhl*
> 
> 11111einseinself



Du merkst aber auch nichts mehr, oder Fauzi?

PS: Das Zitieren hat nicht so geklappt wie ich wollte.


----------



## Vreen (8. Dezember 2007)

natürlich hat ein punk kein problem damit geld vom statt anzunehmen wenn er gegen ihn ist,
denk mal darüber nach, wenn ich ein bestehendes system schädigen möchte ist es doch nur konsequent sich davon bezahlen zu lassen.
mal abgesehen davon, welcher arbeitslose bekommt bitte 800€ monatlich?



zum rest, ja, du hast viel geschrieben, aber irgendwie nichts gesagt,
warum emos jetzt doch eine subkultur darstellen die irgendwas bewegen, verändern oder verbessern will ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft.
und das jeder mensch anders mit schmerz, mit welchen auch immer, umgehen will und auch muss ist mir klar,
und die emos die ich so sehe, auf konzerten, in der stadt, auf myspace oder im fernsehen leiden ja auf jede erdenkliche weise,
bis auf eine, keiner von ihnen leidet leise.


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Das was man so sieht sind ja keine "echten" Emo's fragt mich aber jetzt nicht nach der genauen Definition von "echten" Emo's


----------



## Lambiii (8. Dezember 2007)

Kwax was verstehst du unter Posern und was unter "echten Emos"?


----------



## Blizardboy (8. Dezember 2007)

Naja welche die nicht nur so Aussehen sondern... naja eben einfach es als "Lebenstyle" machen und nicht weils "cool" ausschaut.


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> natürlich hat ein punk kein problem damit geld vom statt anzunehmen wenn er gegen ihn ist,
> denk mal darüber nach, wenn ich ein bestehendes system schädigen möchte ist es doch nur konsequent sich davon bezahlen zu lassen.



Wenn Du richtig gelesen hast, hab ich von Punks mit Einstellung und Ideen gesprochen in dem Absatz.



Vreen schrieb:


> mal abgesehen davon, welcher arbeitslose bekommt bitte 800€ monatlich?



? Wohngeld + ~345€ Lebensunterhalt? Da kann sogar mehr wie 800€ zusammen kommen.



Vreen schrieb:


> warum emos jetzt doch eine subkultur darstellen die irgendwas bewegen, verändern oder verbessern will ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft.



Muss eine Subkultur den Anspruch erheben etwas bewegen, verändern oder verbessern zu wollen? Das hast Du wohl auch falsch verstanden. Ich hab lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht das es genug Emos gibt die sich um mehr, als nur um sich selbst Gedanken machen. Soll man deswegen erwarten oder verlangen das auch diese Subkultur mit einem Schild auf die Strasse geht mit einer Parole wie "Nieder mit Herrn Zumwinkel"? Eher kaum, oder?



Vreen schrieb:


> und das jeder mensch anders mit schmerz, mit welchen auch immer, umgehen will und auch muss ist mir klar,



Prima. Dann brauchst Du dich ja nicht zu rechtfertigen indem Du das extra betonst. Ich hab ja auch geschrieben das es ihre Ausdrucksweise ist, statt alles in sich rein zu fressen. Der eine lebt das eben als Goth aus, der andere eben als Emo. Auch dazu hab ich geschrieben das beide "Fraktionen" in den eigentlichen Gedanken nicht oder kaum unterscheiden, es nur jeder anders zum Ausdruck bringt.



Vreen schrieb:


> und die emos die ich so sehe, auf konzerten, in der stadt, auf myspace oder im fernsehen leiden ja auf jede erdenkliche weise,
> bis auf eine, keiner von ihnen leidet leise.



MySpace 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kann da leider nicht aus Erfahrung sprechen, da ich nicht auf Konzerte gehe wo Emos zu gegen sind, hinzu kommt das ich im Fernsehen noch nie Emos gesehen hab. Wo gibt es da Emos zu sehen? Sag aber bitte nicht MTV oder VIVA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ansonsten gibt es in meiner Stadt nur eine wirkliche Szenekneipe wo sich alles rum treibt aus der "Szene" Da kann ich nur sagen das die Emos dort nicht die Heulsuse raus hängen lassen, wozu auch? Ich als "normalo" hätte eh keinen Zugang zu ihnen. Ich betone noch mal, das sie ihr eigenes Umfeld haben wo sich halt unterhalten wird über das was sie wirklich bewegt. Ein Hip Hopper würde sich auch schwer tun, sich mit einem Technojünge zu unterhalten. Es mag Ausnahmen geben aber hier gilt "Ausnahmen bestätigen nicht immer die Regel"

Ich hab das Gefühl Du hast meinen Text gelesen aber nicht verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Lambiii, ich verstehe gar nichts unter Posern, was meinst Du warum ich das Poser in Anführungszeichen gesetzt hab?


----------



## Vreen (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich > Emos


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> Ich > Emos



So verabschiedest Du dich aus einer Diskussion oder kommt da irgendwas noch nach? Wenn nicht, hättest Du auf meinen letzten Beitrag schon nichts mehr schreiben brauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (8. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> So verabschiedest Du dich aus einer Diskussion oder kommt da irgendwas noch nach? Wenn nicht, hättest Du auf meinen letzten Beitrag schon nichts mehr schreiben brauchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Also mehr gibts da für mich nicht zu zu sagen,
du siehst da ne subkultur, ich nicht.
keins deiner argumente finde ich wirklich überzeugend, aber jetzt so sehr ins detail zu gehen um die alle der reihe nach zu entkräftigen hab ich jetzt auch keine lust,
ist schliesslich samstag und ich will lieber was konstruktives in meinem leben machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

Stopp  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , von was redet ihr hier? Von Emo wie Emocore?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder
Emotional oder von was? Hab mir jetzt nicht die Mühe gemacht mir alles durchzulesen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Könnte mir das einer kurz erklären? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (8. Dezember 2007)

EMO - Klick mich!


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

Ah, dann lag ich doch richtig. Danke VölligBuffeD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich hab überhaupt nichts gegen emocore oder Emo, im Gegenteil: ich höre selber Emocore, sprich boysetsfire, die es leider nicht mehr gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Naja, verstehe nicht so ganz was dagegen spricht, aber jeder hat halt auch eine andere Meinung.


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> ich höre selber Emocore, sprich boysetsfire, die es leider nicht mehr gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wusste aber nicht das BoySetsFire jetzt auch zu Emocore dazu gezählt wird. So ändern sich anscheinend die Zeiten. Wahrscheinlich ist Refused dann wohl auch schon in der Ecke angekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (8. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe auch nichts gegen andere Lebensstile.
Ich mag einfach diesen doofen Trend nicht.
Und die momentanen "Emos" sind Mitläufer.
MTV und VIVA spielen doch sehr viel dieser Musik und deshalb finden es Jugendliche auch total cool so zu sein.
Ich finde dadurch wird auch ein bisschen die Gothic Szene in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, da ihr Empfinden und teilweise auch Komponenten aus ihrer Attidude kopiert werden und sie bei diesen Menschen eine neue Bedeutung bekommen, die dann so sehr lächerlich dargestellt werden. 
Im Endeffekt sollten die heutigen sogenannten "Emos" nicht immer betonen, sie hätten ja "ihren eigenen Style" und sie wären total individuell. Wenn man in Köln in der Innenstadt und am Hbf ist, dann ist fast jeder dritte Mensch da ein "Emo". Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass sie dann vielleicht doch nicht so ganz individuell sind, bzw. aussehen. Ich denke, jeder Mensch ist individuell, aber gerade die Menschen, die ihre Individualität betonen, wollen damit von ihren persönlichen Defiziten ablenken.
Wie dem auch sei, Emos, gut und schön. Es sollte aber nicht einfach nur ein Modetrend sein, hinter dem sich Jugendliche verstecken und der andere Szenen Schaden zufügt, inderm er Komponenten kopiert und sie so entwertet.


----------



## glacios (8. Dezember 2007)

Weil ich mich mit diesen ganzem Trendzeugs hier überhaupt nicht auskenne, bitte ich doch jemanden, mir zu erklären worin denn jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied von Emo zu Gothicler besteht und wie sie sich überhaupt kleiden.
Also wenn ich so durch die Stadt laufe, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt bis auf Punks und Hosen-an-den
-Knien-Trager meist nur relativ normal gekleidete Menschen. Rein vom Interesse würd ichg gern wissen, was sich hinter diesem Modewort überhaupt verbirgt.


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Weil ich mich mit diesen ganzem Trendzeugs hier überhaupt nicht auskenne, bitte ich doch jemanden, mir zu erklären worin denn jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied von Emo zu Gothicler besteht und wie sie sich überhaupt kleiden.
> Also wenn ich so durch die Stadt laufe, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt bis auf Punks und Hosen-an-den
> -Knien-Trager meist nur relativ normal gekleidete Menschen. Rein vom Interesse würd ichg gern wissen, was sich hinter diesem Modewort überhaupt verbirgt.



Kann selber nicht verstehen, was der Threadersteller damit will? Ich persönlich habe auch noch nie was davon gehört, das es angeblich viele Leute gibt, die was gegen Emos haben??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Emocore ist halt eine bestimmte Musikrichtung, die sich mit Politik und Gefühlen viel beschäftigt. Ein Beispiel dafür boysetsfire, eine typische "Emocoreband", die es aber leider nicht mehr gibt. 

Gothicleute laufen schon vom Stil her ganz anders rum und gehen mehr in "die schwarze Welt", glauben oder beschäftigen sich eher mit Friedhöfen und geht mehr in die Punk Richtung.

Emocore geht in die Richtung Alternative.


----------



## Huntara (8. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sollten die heutigen sogenannten "Emos" nicht immer betonen, sie hätten ja "ihren eigenen Style" und sie wären total individuell.



Woran erkennst Du denn einen Emo?

Sry, aber ich kann überhaupt nicht verstehen was ihr für einen Modetrend meint? Entweder sitzt ich zu lange hinter dem Bildschirm oder mir entgehen hier gerade Sachen worauf ich nicht achte, weil es mich nicht so interessiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Elchen (8. Dezember 2007)

beinhaltet dieser style nicht schuhe mit Caros und Kischen?^^

Ich liebe diese Schuhe die sind so bequem^^


----------



## Kwax (8. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> MTV und VIVA spielen doch sehr viel dieser Musik und deshalb finden es Jugendliche auch total cool so zu sein.



Deswegen hab ich weiter oben versucht zu verdeutlichen das ich nicht von der Musik (erst recht nicht MTV oder VIVA) rede sondern von der Lebenseinstellung. Die Musik ist da eher sekundär und sollte die Denkweise nur nebenher, wenn überhaupt, beeinflußen. Sie sollte eher begleitend statt prägend sein. Ausserdem... Die "Musiksender" spielen auch viel DJ Ötzi und ich glaub kaum das sich jemand wünscht wie DJ Ötzi zu sein oder ihn gar nach eifert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





kargash schrieb:


> Ich finde dadurch wird auch ein bisschen die Gothic Szene in Mitleidenschaft gezogen, da ihr Empfinden und teilweise auch Komponenten aus ihrer Attidude kopiert werden und sie bei diesen Menschen eine neue Bedeutung bekommen, die dann so sehr lächerlich dargestellt werden.



Du hast damit nicht ganz unrecht. Ich hab die Vergleiche auch schon des öfteren gemacht in der Diskussion hier. Einen Goth und einen Emo aber komplett in die gleiche Ecke zu stellen halte ich aber trotzdem für verkehrt. Dafür bewegen sie sich immer noch in unterschiedlichen Kreisen. Erlebe das selber in unserer Grotte oder im Schloss.



kargash schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt sollten die heutigen sogenannten "Emos" nicht immer betonen, sie hätten ja "ihren eigenen Style" und sie wären total individuell. Wenn man in Köln in der Innenstadt und am Hbf ist, dann ist fast jeder dritte Mensch da ein "Emo". Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass sie dann vielleicht doch nicht so ganz individuell sind, bzw. aussehen.



Das würde auch gar nicht funktionieren. Denn sobald Du dich einer Subkultur anschließt, gehörst Du zwangsläufig zu einer Allgemeinheit obwohl man an sich selber den Anspruch erhebt "so individuell und anders" zu sein. Sobald man Chucks, VanS oder Etnies trägt, schwarze Haare nach links gekämmt, Cord Hose, schwarzes T-Shirt mit irgend nem coolen Motiv und meint man sei Emo ist es vorbei mit der Eigenständigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das selbe gilt für Goth, Punks, Hip Hopper, Metaller, Tekknos und was weiss ich nicht noch alles. Eine Szene braucht eine Uniform. Egal ob es nun eine braune mit roter Armbinde ist oder eben eine Szene wo sich Schwarz gekleidet wird in Lack, Leder, Seide und Rüschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Verzeiht bitte die Aussage mit der Uniform und der Armbinde, konnte mir den Elfmeter aber nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



kargash schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, Emos, gut und schön. Es sollte aber nicht einfach nur ein Modetrend sein, hinter dem sich Jugendliche verstecken und der andere Szenen Schaden zufügt, inderm er Komponenten kopiert und sie so entwertet.



hm... Wenn man mal ins Klischee verfällt könnte man versucht sein zu behaupten das beide Szenen, Gothic wie Emo, gerne "leiden" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Inwie weit da jetzt wer von wem wirklich kopiert lass ich einfach mal dahin gestellt da ich weder das eine noch das andere bin, zwar Umgang mit diesen Leuten pflege aber sicher nicht den Fehler machen werde zu jemandem hinzugehen und zu ihm zu sagen "Hör mal Kollege, findest Du es toll die Depressionen der anderen Seite zu kopieren, fällt Dir nichts anderes ein?" Da würd ich mir ein bisschen blöd bei vorkommen. Man ist aber schon geneigt zu behaupten das die Emoszene sich ein Stück weit von der Gothic Szene abgeschaut hat. Was und wieviel genau müssen echte Szenekundige (oder die, die sich dafür halten) beurteilen. Ich schildere nur eigene Erfahrungsberichte.



glacios schrieb:


> Weil ich mich mit diesen ganzem Trendzeugs hier überhaupt nicht auskenne, bitte ich doch jemanden, mir zu erklären worin denn jetzt eigentlich der Unterschied von Emo zu Gothicler besteht und wie sie sich überhaupt kleiden.
> Also wenn ich so durch die Stadt laufe, sehe ich ehrlich gesagt bis auf Punks und Hosen-an-den
> -Knien-Trager meist nur relativ normal gekleidete Menschen. Rein vom Interesse würd ichg gern wissen, was sich hinter diesem Modewort überhaupt verbirgt.



Wie kleiden sich Gothics?
Sind Dir am Wochenende noch nie Schwarz/lila (teils auch weiss) gekleidete Menschen über den Weg gelaufen, die vielleicht eine etwas "krasse" Frisur haben, extrem geschminkt sind (Männer wie Frauen), aussergewöhnliche Röcke tragen (Männer wie Frauen). Seide oder sogar Lack und Leder? (Männer wie Frauen) Stiefel die bis über die Knie gehen? (Männer wie Frauen) So in einer 5er Schlachtgruppe *g* oder manchmal auch mehr die auf dem Weg in eine Disco waren? Das erfüllt glaub ich gut die Beschreibung von Gothics am Wochenende auf dem Weg zu einem Konzert oder einer Party. Unter der Woche würde man sie wohl kaum wieder erkennen weil die meisten einen normalen Beruf ausüben und wohl kaum in ihrer Ausgehkluft auf der Arbeit erscheinen können. Vereinzelt läuft einem aber schon jemand über den Weg. Es ist halt nicht wie bei Hip Hoppern oder Technofans, das die Alltagskluft = Feierkluft ist ... zumindest überwiegend nicht. 

Wie kleiden sich Emos?
Ich würde sagen schlicht, nicht wirklich auffällig. Vieles vergleiche ich mit dem Grungelook den es irgendwann mal im 17. Jahrhundert gibt oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schwarze Cordhose oder Jeans (gleiche gilt für die Jacke), nen dunkles Shirt mit irgend einem "netten" Bildchen drauf mit irgend einer netten "Message" oder Band. Dunkle Haare (nicht zwingend schwarz), vielleicht noch ein paar Farbtupfer drin mit Scheitel (ganz wichtig) und halb über dem Auge hängend. Das Schuhwerk besteht aus Sneakern gängiger Marken oder zumindest guten kopien. Zur Zeit beliebt scheint wohl wirklich das Schachbrettmuster zu sein oder Totenköpfe was mich zu den Mädels der Szene bringt. Diese bevorzugt mit viel Lila/rot/rosa in den Haaren. Fön Frisur (?! nennt man das so?), viel Schminke im gesicht, hosen und girlshirts (ebenfalls mit netten Bildchen) die viel zu eng sind und auch eben schon erwähntes Schuhwerk. 
Im vorran schreitenden Alter ändert sich das aber alles ein bisschen und der Aufzug wird nicht mehr ganz so extrem. Zumindest in der Grotte und im Schloß ist es so. Das gilt für die Gothic wie die Emoszene. Dann hat man aber auch noch Menschen die Gothic oder Emomusik einfach nur gut finden, sich aber nicht so anziehen würden und nur wegen der Musik feiern gehen und sich selber nicht zur Szene dazu zählen. Ich hör auch Hardcore und Metal und kleide mich nicht so (obwohl jeder meinen Musikgeschmack errät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Wird das jetzt zu einem "Ich Zitier dich, du zitierst mich" Thread???


----------



## glacios (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt zu einem "Ich Zitier dich, du zitierst mich" Thread???



sowas nennt man diskutieren. Und wenn du nichts Sinnvolles beizutragen hast, dann erspar dir (und uns) doch solche Kommentare!

@Kwax
Danke. Ja doch, solche Gestalten sind mir jetzt, wo ich drüber nachdenke, nicht fremd. Laufen bei uns seit neuestem sehr gehäuft herum. Aber ist mir nie so besonders aufgefallen, weil des soweit ichs gesehn habe immer nur Kinder waren. Ich hab noch nie einen in meiner Altersklasse gesehn, der mit schwarzer Röhrenjeans und schwarz gefärbter Föhnfrisur rumläuft. Zum Glück.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt zu einem "Ich Zitier dich, du zitierst mich" Thread???



Und jetzt?
Wenn man auf einzelne Punkte eines Beitrags eingeht, gehört die Quote Funktion zu einer Diskussion dazu. Wie führst Du denn eine solche? So, das jeder Leser sich raus suchen muss auf was eigentlich geantwortet wird und was gemeint ist mit der Aussage?


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

@Kwax:

Finde, Du hast völlig richtig reagiert. Das hier ist ein Forum, kein "ich- stelle - blöde - Fragen- , - weil - ich - nicht - weiß - warum - man - hier - zitiert - Forum".

Kann jetzt leider nit sehen wer der Threadersteller ist, aber es würde mich mal interessieren, wie der Threadersteller denn überhaupt darauf kommt? Ich meine, mir ist das noch nie aufgefallen. Genauso könnte man doch auch sagen: Was haben so viele Leute gegen Skater? 

Jeder hat doch seinen eigenen Stil und was andere denken, sollte einen selber nicht kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lambiii (9. Dezember 2007)

Hm im ganzen Internet findet man lauter Emo-hasser...


----------



## Blizardboy (9. Dezember 2007)

Da fragt man sich schon, ob Alle Emos nur auf My-Space zu finden sind ^^


----------



## glacios (9. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Hm im ganzen Internet findet man lauter Emo-hasser...



Stimmt. Mir kommts auch irgendwie so vor als ob sich in Foren allgemein bzw Foren die sich auf des Thema Computerspiele konzentrieren sowieso hauptsächlich Metaller rumtreiben. Warum des so ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich wette dass wenn wir eine Umfrage hier starten würden, min 65% Metaller wären. Und die sind ja auch schließlich die größten Feinde von Emos oder sonstwie allen anderen Musikrichtungen gegenüber (Nicht alle natürlich aber die Mehrheit der Metaller schon).


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Hm im ganzen Internet findet man lauter Emo-hasser...



Ja? Wo denn? Würde gern mal ein paar Seiten oder Beispiele wissen, da mir das völlig
neu ist!


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mir kommts auch irgendwie so vor als ob sich in Foren allgemein bzw Foren die sich auf des Thema Computerspiele konzentrieren sowieso hauptsächlich Metaller rumtreiben. Warum des so ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich wette dass wenn wir eine Umfrage hier starten würden, min 65% Metaller wären. Und die sind ja auch schließlich die größten Feinde von Emos oder sonstwie allen anderen Musikrichtungen gegenüber (Nicht alle natürlich aber die Mehrheit der Metaller schon).


Nö, ich hab eigentlich nur gegen wenige andere Musikrichtungen was,
da wären Techno, HipHop, Punk, Volksmusik, Emocore, Rap,
R&B und Grunge. Alles andere ist mäßig bis okay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Nö, ich hab eigentlich nur gegen wenige andere Musikrichtungen was,
> da wären Techno, HipHop, Punk, Volksmusik, Emocore, Rap,
> R&B und Grunge. Alles andere ist mäßig bis okay.
> 
> ...



Aber "Musik", die nur aus Geprügel und Geschrei besteht :>


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Aber "Musik", die nur aus Geprügel und Geschrei besteht :>



Aber Du meinst jetzt nicht, das Emocore eine Musik aus "Geprügel und GEschrei" ist?


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Aber "Musik", die nur aus Geprügel und Geschrei besteht :>


Naja, um hier mal was klar zu stellen:
Metal, liegt näher am klassischen Ursprung
der Musik, als alle andere Musikrichtungen!


----------



## Lorille (9. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Aber Du meinst jetzt nicht, das Emocore eine Musik aus "Geprügel und GEschrei" ist?



Nein, ich spreche von Bands wie Gorgoroth, die für mich auch Metal verlassen haben und sich in der Gegend von Lärmbelästigung aufhalten.


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> Stimmt. Mir kommts auch irgendwie so vor als ob sich in Foren allgemein bzw Foren die sich auf des Thema Computerspiele konzentrieren sowieso hauptsächlich Metaller rumtreiben. Warum des so ist kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich wette dass wenn wir eine Umfrage hier starten würden, min 65% Metaller wären. Und die sind ja auch schließlich die größten Feinde von Emos oder sonstwie allen anderen Musikrichtungen gegenüber (Nicht alle natürlich aber die Mehrheit der Metaller schon).



Wie wäres wenn wir eine solche Umfrage einfach mal machen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Nein, ich spreche von Bands wie Gorgoroth, die für mich auch Metal verlassen haben und sich in der Gegend von Lärmbelästigung aufhalten.



Naja, das ist ja auch schon Black Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das ist auch nit meine Welt.


----------



## Kwax (9. Dezember 2007)

glacios schrieb:


> @Kwax
> Danke. Ja doch, solche Gestalten sind mir jetzt, wo ich drüber nachdenke, nicht fremd. Laufen bei uns seit neuestem sehr gehäuft herum. Aber ist mir nie so besonders aufgefallen, weil des soweit ichs gesehn habe immer nur Kinder waren. Ich hab noch nie einen in meiner Altersklasse gesehn, der mit schwarzer Röhrenjeans und schwarz gefärbter Föhnfrisur rumläuft. Zum Glück.



Ja, deswegen hab ich ja schon öfter betont, dass das besonders im Alter nach lässt und "Verfechter eines Lebensstils" ihre Einstellung nicht mehr zwingend durch ihre Kleidung nach aussen tragen müssen. Diese Phase, der Geltungsdrang der "normalen Gesellschaft" gegenüber, ist halt bald überwunden.


----------



## Nolamé (9. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ja? Wo denn? Würde gern mal ein paar Seiten oder Beispiele wissen, da mir das völlig
> neu ist!


Falls du das SchülerVZ kennst, schau dich da mal um... mindestens jeder dritte ist in einer Gruppe wie "Emo, go kill yourself" und Konsorten.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Nolamé schrieb:


> Falls du das SchülerVZ kennst, schau dich da mal um... mindestens jeder dritte ist in einer Gruppe wie "Emo, go kill yourself" und Konsorten.



Das sind aber meiner Meinung nach her Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben was Emocore überhaupt ist. Emocore ist eine Musikrichtung, die sich nicht nur politisch sehr engagiert, sondern auch für Tiere, sprich PETA sich einsetzt und über die Liebe, also emotionale Gefühle singt. Da kann ich es überhaupt nicht verstehen, was die Leute gegen Emocore haben? Etwa das man sich für Tierschutz einsetzt? Oder das man gegen den Krieg ist?? Sry, aber das verstehe ich nicht....


----------



## K0l0ss (9. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Das sind aber meiner Meinung nach her Leute, die keine Ahnung davon haben was Emocore überhaupt ist. Emocore ist eine Musikrichtung, die sich nicht nur politisch sehr engagiert, sondern auch für Tiere, sprich PETA sich einsetzt und über die Liebe, also emotionale Gefühle singt. Da kann ich es überhaupt nicht verstehen, was die Leute gegen Emocore haben? Etwa das man sich für Tierschutz einsetzt? Oder das man gegen den Krieg ist?? Sry, aber das verstehe ich nicht....



Soll es hier nicht um die Lebenseinstellung "Emo" gehen und nicht um das Musikgenre? So kam das zumindest beim TE rüber...


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Soll es hier nicht um die Lebenseinstellung "Emo" gehen und nicht um das Musikgenre? So kam das zumindest beim TE rüber...



Man kann die Einstellung der "Emos" und das Musikgenre aber nicht trennen.

Ich höre auch Emocore, gehöre aber dennoch z.B. nicht der PETA an.

Wenn ich für manche Leute als ein böser, doofer Emo abgestempelt werde, so bin ich das gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

gorgoroth geht doch voll klar, die sind wenigstens noch lustig auf ihre art.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> gorgoroth geht doch voll klar, die sind wenigstens noch lustig auf ihre art.



Was findest du denn an denen lustig?


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Was findest du denn an denen lustig?





erwachsene männer die sich anmalen wie gespenster und sich mit ketten und stacheln behängen um gruselig zu sein sind für mich lustig.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> 35 jährige erwachsene männer die sich anmalen wie gespenster und sich mit ketten und stacheln behängen um gruselig zu sein sind für mich lustig.


Die wollen also "gruselig sein"?
Siiicher dat! Ich will auch gruselig sein,
weil ich einen ähnlichen Stil bevorzuge...
Schwachsinn! Wie grade gesagt ist das ein
Stil, manche Leute ziehen diese Stofffetzen
namens Chucks an, die ziehen halt Nieten
und sowas an...

EDIT: Sry für Doppelpost...


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Die wollen also "gruselig sein"?
> Siiicher dat! Ich will auch gruselig sein,
> weil ich einen ähnlichen Stil bevorzuge...
> Schwachsinn! Wie grade gesagt ist das ein
> ...





naja irgendwas muss uns das outfit ja sagen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> naja irgendwas muss uns das outfit ja sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaaanz dolle!
Ich wette, dass ich, wenn du mir eine
Musikrichtung nennst, auch fähig bin
ein Bild zu posten, auf dem der jeweilige Stil 
verarscht wird! Das ist nu wirklich
nichts Aussagekräftiges!!


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Jaaanz dolle!
> Ich wette, dass ich, wenn du mir eine
> Musikrichtung nennst, auch fähig bin
> ein Bild zu posten, auf dem der jeweilige Stil
> ...




death metal, komm gibs mir!!!


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> death metal, komm gibs mir!!!


Lol, das Niveau eines Fischbrötchens.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, das Niveau eines Fischbrötchens....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und jetzt?


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> und jetzt?


Mmmh, gute Frage.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roch (9. Dezember 2007)

also ich bin da ja auf der ganz anderen seite des schiffes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     (hardcore usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ich hab nix gegen andere styles aber was ich glaub ich nie verstehn werde wie man sich in ne ecke hocken dort rum heult und sich ritzt 

ich mein wenns mir schon so scheisse geht das ich schon heul is doch klar das man von sich selbst her geht und  versucht was zu ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, gute Frage..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





also, ich fasse nochmal zusammen,
du findest mein gepostetes bild nicht aussagekräftig, bist nicht der ansicht das es bei schminke und stacheln um gruseligkeit geht, kannst aber auch nicht erklären worum sonst und auf meine einladung dich stattdessen über death metal lustig zu machen gehst du auch nicht ein.

ja, dann ist das thema wohl durch würd ich sagen.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> death metal, komm gibs mir!!!


Aaach, ich sollte ein Bild dazu posten?


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Aaach, ich sollte ein Bild dazu posten?




war das nicht deine vorlage?

zitat:


Jaaanz dolle!
Ich wette, dass ich, wenn du mir eine
Musikrichtung nennst, auch fähig bin
ein Bild zu posten, auf dem der jeweilige Stil
verarscht wird!


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Ooh nein, Google hat mich in dem Thema
im Stich gelassen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Lass mir Zeit, ich find schon noch was.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ooh nein, Google hat mich in dem Thema
> im Stich gelassen...
> 
> 
> ...





ich drück dir die daumen,
trotzdem, ich glaube mehr verarschfotos als zu blackmetal, emo und hip hop wirst du mit sicherheit zu keiner anderen musikrichtung finden.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> ich drück dir die daumen,
> trotzdem, ich glaube mehr verarschfotos als zu blackmetal, emo und hip hop wirst du mit sicherheit zu keiner anderen musikrichtung finden.


*schwitz*
danke.
ich verliere auch mal wieder
meinen glauben, diesmal den
ans internet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber bis morgen werd ich noch was finden! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie hatte ich gelesen, das es in diesem thread um was anderes ging .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> *schwitz*
> danke.
> ich verliere auch mal wieder
> meinen glauben, diesmal den
> ...




okay, ich bin gespannt,
hier hab ich aber noch was für dich...


----------



## Besieger (9. Dezember 2007)

> okay, ich bin gespannt,
> hier hab ich aber noch was für dich...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Ach Du scheiße Vreen, ich lach mich gerade weg  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Wo hast'n das rausgekramt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Ohaa, fies... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
..aber humorvoll..! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

einen hab ich noch





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (9. Dezember 2007)

Vreen schrieb:


> einen hab ich noch
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haa, der ist uuuuralt!


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Haa, der ist uuuuralt!





das sind die anderen auch


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Also ich kannte noch keine von denen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

noch eins gefunden,
ist aber wohl das letzte




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (9. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Dezember 2007)

Das Ganze hier bitte weniger in Spam und/oder Beleidigungen ausarten lassen, sonst muss hier zu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (9. Dezember 2007)

Also soviel Müll wie hier Über die Buchstabenkombination "EMO" geschreiben wird hab ich ja noch nie gelesen.
Zur Erklärung emo ist sowohl eine Bezeichnung für eine Musikrichtung als auch einen damit verbundenen "Lifestyle".Die Musik ist geht wie gesagt in die Richtung alternative mit Hang zu Traurigen Texten.
Wer was gegen Emos hat hat n Problem mit sich selber.


----------



## Vreen (9. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Wer was gegen Emos hat hat n Problem mit sich selber.




A HA HA HA HA HA HA HA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (9. Dezember 2007)

Clamev schrieb:


> Also soviel Müll wie hier Über die Buchstabenkombination "EMO" geschreiben wird hab ich ja noch nie gelesen.
> Zur Erklärung emo ist sowohl eine Bezeichnung für eine Musikrichtung als auch einen damit verbundenen "Lifestyle".Die Musik ist geht wie gesagt in die Richtung alternative mit Hang zu Traurigen Texten.
> Wer was gegen Emos hat hat n Problem mit sich selber.



Emocore hat keinen Hang zu traurigen Texten! Emocore bezieht es zwar in Songs meist mit ein, das auch viel mit Klavier gespielt wird, bzw. auch viel über die Liebe gesungen wird, dennoch werden auch viel politische Themen in Texten behandelt.
Schade, das Du so eine Einstellung hast, das wenn jemand was gegen Emos hat, das er ein Problem mit sich selber hat. Ich höre selber sehr gerne Emocore, dennoch finde ich, das wenn andere Leute diese Musik nicht hören oder die Einstellung nicht vertreten, so ist es ihr gutes Recht sich dagegen zu äußern. Finde, das hat nichts damit zu tun, das jemand "ein Problem mit sich selber hat", nur weil er die Musik nicht hört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@bloodberry: 

Öhm, erkenne nicht den Ansatz, das es hier ausartet, aber Vorsorge ist wohl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Besieger (10. Dezember 2007)

> Wer was gegen Emos hat hat n Problem mit sich selber.



zu gut


----------



## Vreen (10. Dezember 2007)

wie ich sehe gibts immer noch keine death metal verarschefotos?


----------



## Lurock (10. Dezember 2007)

Ich werde mich wohl geschlagen geben.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel gesucht habe ich zwar nicht, aber auf den
ersten 20 Seiten der Googlesuche hab ich nichts brauchbares
gefunden.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (10. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl geschlagen geben..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




tjo, blackmetal ist da ein wesentlich dankbareres thema wenn es um verarschungen geht.


----------



## Blizardboy (10. Dezember 2007)

Wie ich mich in dem Bereich garnicht auskenne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seren (11. Dezember 2007)

Das einzige was ich an "Emos" bedenklich finde ist das sie aktiv an der Stigmatisierung von Menschen beteiligt sind die an Autoaggression oder Depressionen leiden.
Und die, denen ich begegnet bin scheint dieser Umstand darüber hinaus völlig gleichgültig zu sein. Von daher rutschen sie für mich immer tiefer in die Schublade des oberflächlichen, egoistischen Typus Mensch, nur ihre Hülle, ihre Ausrede und was aus ihren Kopfhörern quillt unterscheidet sich.


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Seren schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich an "Emos" bedenklich finde ist das sie aktiv an der Stigmatisierung von Menschen beteiligt sind die an Autoaggression oder Depressionen leiden.
> Und die, denen ich begegnet bin scheint dieser Umstand darüber hinaus völlig gleichgültig zu sein. Von daher rutschen sie für mich immer tiefer in die Schublade des oberflächlichen, egoistischen Typus Mensch, nur ihre Hülle, ihre Ausrede und was aus ihren Kopfhörern quillt unterscheidet sich.



*prust*...wo hast'n das her???


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> „Sei individuell! Trage Chucks und ein Ringelshirt!“




made my day



emos gehören für mich genau zu den jungz die später mal sagen:

"ach was waren wir doch damals für ne rasselbande !"


sorry für das bild.... muss sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

Irgendwie ist dieser "Emo-Hype" an mir vorbeigegangen. Ich habe nicht wirklich Ahnung was das ist und warum da so ein Aufhebens drum gemacht wird. Auch die Existenz dieses Threads ist irgendwie...

Nun ja, lasst die Menschen wie sie sind solange sie niemandem damit weh tun. Und kategorisieren muss man auch nicht alles und jeden...


----------



## Bloodex (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich mag sie auch nicht wircklich die kleinen depri Kinder.
Immer schön an den Unterarmen ritzen und dann die Ärmel hochkrempeln damit jeder sieht was für einen arme Sau man doch ist...
Einfach nur zum Kotzen

Edit : http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz_28.html   <<< Quiz : How emo are you , grad gefundn


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2007)

Bloodex schrieb:


> Ich mag sie auch nicht wircklich die kleinen depri Kinder.
> Immer schön an den Unterarmen ritzen und dann die Ärmel hochkrempeln damit jeder sieht was für einen arme Sau man doch ist...
> Einfach nur zum Kotzen



genau. das jeder sieht wie schlimm es ihnen geht....

schaut euch z.b. ma sowas an:

emos unter sich

hätte ich so ne tochter... ui ui..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

omg -.-

*ritz, ritz - Mami guck mal!*

:/


----------



## Petitesse (11. Dezember 2007)

Blizardboy schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6Dmg_4ZA2Y
> 
> past grad so gut ^^




omg, was hab ich gelacht xD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

Das Quiz ist ja SCHWACHSINN.^^

Ich konnte von allen Fragen grade mal eine beantworten, weil nichts anderes zugetroffen hätte. -.-


----------



## LittleFay (11. Dezember 2007)

Bloodex schrieb:


> Ich mag sie auch nicht wircklich die kleinen depri Kinder.
> Immer schön an den Unterarmen ritzen und dann die Ärmel hochkrempeln damit jeder sieht was für einen arme Sau man doch ist...
> Einfach nur zum Kotzen
> 
> Edit : http://www.quizgalaxy.com/quiz_28.html   <<< Quiz : How emo are you , grad gefundn


Dass derjenige wahrscheinlich ein tiefsitzendes psychisches Problem hat und Hilfe braucht, ist dir wohl egal?

Also wirklich, solche Aussagen gehören echt mal in die Mülltonne.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (11. Dezember 2007)

LittleFay schrieb:


> Dass derjenige wahrscheinlich ein tiefsitzendes psychisches Problem hat und Hilfe braucht, ist dir wohl egal?
> 
> Also wirklich, solche Aussagen gehören echt mal in die Mülltonne.



Ich denke, es geht darum, dass sie es allen und jedem zeigen müssen, wie psychisch labil sie sind. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## Thront (11. Dezember 2007)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich denke, es geht darum, dass sie es allen und jedem zeigen müssen, wie psychisch labil sie sind. (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)





schaut euch den link an in meinem vorigen post, das hat nix mit "psychischen problem" zu tun, sondern eher etwas mit miteilungsbedürfnis.




das hab ich übrigens auch
PEwrnkjbsvlk<sdghöoweihgöokdhksjgheiorjhoweirhgojbksdjfvRETZ" FASfjhfbjashvf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kjfhakjfasf


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> schaut euch den link an in meinem vorigen post, das hat nix mit "psychischen problem" zu tun, sondern eher etwas mit miteilungsbedürfnis.
> das hab ich übrigens auch
> PEwrnkjbsvlk<sdghöoweihgöokdhksjgheiorjhoweirhgojbksdjfvRETZ" FASfjhfbjashvf
> 
> ...



Da sieht man mal wieder wie Du voll die Ahnung hast! 
Erstmal danke an Little Fay, die es auf den Punkt gebracht hat.

Ich habe mich aus, und man beachte (!), psychischen Gründen in meiner Jugend  auch geritzt, eher zerschnitten, nenn es wie Du willst Thront. Wenn Du allen ernstes glaubst, dass das was ich oder auch andere aus "Mitteilungsbedürfniss" getan haben, bist Du ganz schön naiv.


----------



## kargash (11. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie Du voll die Ahnung hast!
> Erstmal danke an Little Fay, die es auf den Punkt gebracht hat.
> 
> Ich habe mich aus, und man beachte (!), psychischen Gründen in meiner Jugend  auch geritzt, eher zerschnitten, nenn es wie Du willst Thront. Wenn Du allen ernstes glaubst, dass das was ich oder auch andere aus "Mitteilungsbedürfniss" getan haben, bist Du ganz schön naiv.


aber würdest du dich als emo bezeichnen,du hast/hattest ein richtiges problem

emos die nur dem trend bzw dem modestil folgen und sich selbst verletzten wegen dem codex, sind keine emos bzw keine richtigen und haben deshalb manchmal auch einen drank sich bemerkbar zu machen


----------



## Shadolock (11. Dezember 2007)

Warum schneidet (ritzt) sich wer auf? 
Ich kann da nur sagen, entweder er muss Aufmerksamkeit erregen oder er braucht einen Phsychiater.
Wobei beides bei Emos zutrifft.


so far


----------



## Huntara (11. Dezember 2007)

kargash schrieb:


> aber würdest du dich als emo bezeichnen,du hast/hattest ein richtiges problem
> 
> emos die nur dem trend bzw dem modestil folgen und sich selbst verletzten wegen dem codex, sind keine emos bzw keine richtigen und haben deshalb manchmal auch einen drank sich bemerkbar zu machen



Nein, zu der Zeit habe ich mich nicht als Emo bezeichnet. Es ist für mich aber auch eine völlig neue Welt, wenn man sagt, das "Emos" sich selbst ritzen. 
Ich würde gern mal einen Artikel dazu lesen wo das Problem ernsthaft behandelt wird, denn bisher ist es für mich Neuland.


----------



## nalcarya (11. Dezember 2007)

Shadolock schrieb:


> Warum schneidet (ritzt) sich wer auf?


Das ist eine sehr, sehr schwierige Frage. Bei den meisten hilft es einfach sich von den psychischen Schmerzen abzulenken und zwar durch die physischen Schmerzen die das Ritzen verursacht.



> Ich kann da nur sagen, entweder er muss Aufmerksamkeit erregen oder er braucht einen Phsychiater.


Das indem Falle tiefsitzende psychische Probleme vorhanden sind stimmt schon, aber glaubst du das ist den betroffenen Personen bewusst? Klar kann auch hier nicht unbedingt verallgemeinern, aber meistens ist es das nciht und noch viel seltener würde eine Einzelperson von sich aus auf die Idee kommen zu einem Psychiater zu gehen. Zumal das meist nicht grad billig ist.



> Wobei beides bei Emos zutrifft.


Klar, und jeder Deutsche ist ein Nazi. Oo


----------



## Thront (12. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder wie Du voll die Ahnung hast!





ernste frage: hast du meinen link beachtet? 
wahrscheinlich nicht, aber gut- hauptsache den kleinen thronti ankacken, das miese arschloch hat mal wieder das maul zu weit aufgerissen....


grummel  grummel.... na gut, is spät, gehe schlafen und träume von "ritzen" *knurr*


----------



## jeNoova (12. Dezember 2007)

Immer diese ********

1stens, kann man "emo" wohl schon als einen styl betrachten, wie den styl der punks und gothics u.s.w

Nicht jeder der aussieht wie ein "emo" muss sich gleich ritzen, ausserdem sind Leute die so abfällig über sowas reden und sich auch noch lustig machen einfach nur *****


Meine Freundinn ist ein "emo" und was ist daran nun schlimm? :X


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. Dezember 2007)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Nicht jeder der aussieht wie ein "emo" muss sich gleich ritzen, ausserdem sind Leute die so abfällig über sowas reden und sich auch noch lustig machen einfach nur *****



Ach. Ich mache mich über sehr viele Sachen lustig, wo anderen Menschen schlecht wird, oder sie weinen, was weiß ich. Und ja ich bin ein schlechter Mensch. Aber genau das ist es, ich bin ein Mensch.

Menschen sind der letzte Dreck auf dieser Welt. Das beweisen nicht nur Iraker, oder Amerikaner oder der restliche "Verein". 

Ich bin anders - Ich gebe es zu.

Wenn du ein Problem damit hast, dann tust du mir leid.

Ausserdem haben wir uns nicht über das Aussehen unterhalten.


----------



## Forenwriter (12. Dezember 2007)

Muss auch mal mein senf zu geben (auch wenn ich net so wirklich plan hier zu hab)

REIN AUF MICH BEZOGENER ERFAHRUNGSBERICHT SOLL KEINE PAUSCHLISIERUNG WERDEN

Also ich habe von emo's vor kurzen gehört ... paar bilder von den (kleidung pierces) erinnert mich eher an skater^^ (bloß die haben keine schminke)
hmm ok die kleidung kann ich tolerien ... teils...mucke auch..
aber muss ehrlich sagen 99,9% der emo's die ich gesehn hab oder kennengelernt haben sich geritzt etc. aber ich sehe an diesen thread das es auch *normale* unter ihenen gibt auch wenn mir zur zeit der glaube etwas fehlt.
und ganz ehrlich wer mit den psychischen schmerzen(meine generell ale schlitzer ritzer ect nicht unbedingtemo's[flameschutz aktiviert]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht auskommt... sry ihr werdet mich für geschmackloshalten aber.. entweder klärt das oder zieht das durch mit den selbstzerstören(gaenzlich)...

ich mag eh die natur regel.. nur der stärkste überlebt zu denen gehören solch leute nicht...


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe deswegen geritzt, weil ich den Schmerz und all die negativen Emotionen nicht ausdrücken konnte. Leute, die ritzen, wissen nicht wie sie mit ihren Gefühlen umgehen können oder sollen.
Sie geben sich selbst die Schuld für Dinge, für die sie eigentlich überhaupt nichts können, aber da liegt das psychische Problem. Sie erkennen es nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

@Thront: 

Ich wollte den armen, miesen, fiesen, gemeinen, bösen, schlimmen, furchtbaren, angsterregenden Thront doch nit ankacken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  . 
Es war nur gemeint, dass das was Du meintest nicht das geringste mit Mitteilungsbedürfniss zu tun hat. Erklär es mir anders, wenn ich was falsch verstanden hab böser Thront  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Das Problem das ich mit Emos habe ist: Ich bin waschechter Gothic/Gruft aus den 80'ern. Für mich sehen Emos aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Das Problem das ich mit Emos habe ist: Ich bin waschechter Gothic/Gruft aus den 80'ern. Für mich sehen Emos aus wie gewollt und nicht gekonnt.



Na dann wollen wir aber jetzt auch wissen wie Du aussiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lanatir (12. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir aber jetzt auch wissen wie Du aussiehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein. Nein, das wollt ihr nicht. Bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Huntara (12. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Nein. Nein, das wollt ihr nicht. Bestimmt nicht.



Wir wollen Dich sehen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (12. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Nein. Nein, das wollt ihr nicht. Bestimmt nicht.


Also ich will's. :>


----------



## Thront (12. Dezember 2007)

jeNoova schrieb:


> Immer diese ********
> 
> 1stens, kann man "emo" wohl schon als einen styl betrachten, wie den styl der punks und gothics u.s.w




falsch: emos sein ist kein styl und erst recht ist es keine jugendbewegung. es ist eine mode, sowas wie plateau-schuhe, tamagotchis oder "diddle"

meine meinung (falls sie überhaupt noch gewertet wird:


so etwas wie "emos" können nur in einer überfluss-gesellschaft wie unserer entstehen, in der jeder motzt und das leid der welt anprangert, während er seine in kambodscha von kindern gehäkelten H&M hosen anzieht und mit an tieren getesten liedschatten durch die gegend rennt.



ps: ach huntara war doch nich böse gemeint, aber du kannst doch echt nicht abstreiten das diesen kids im link das bedürfnis strange zu sein nur so aus den ohren keult....
bin doch ganz zaaaahm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tôny (12. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> falsch: emos sein ist kein styl und erst recht ist es keine jugendbewegung.


Das es keine Jugendbewegung ist stimmt.
Aber es ist ein Stil und zwar auch nur das. E
mos deffinieren sich nur über die Kleidung und die Musik. Es gibt keinen politischen oder gesellschaftlichen hintergrund in "der Emobewegung". 
z.B du hast einen der Links ist und schneidest ihm nen Emocut ziehst im die Klamotten an und er hört die Musik dann ist er Emo. 
Dann hast du einen der Rechts ist wenn du mit ihm das gleiche machst ist er auch nen Emo.
 Sowas geht woanders net z.B wenn du dem linken nen Iro schneidest und er Punk hört kann er Punk sein. Wenn du das gleiche mit dem rechten machst wird er trotzdem nie ein Punk sein.


----------



## Besieger (12. Dezember 2007)

@ Thront 


Danke.


----------



## p4cm4n (12. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem rechten ist wahr!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorgun (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (14. Dezember 2007)

sehr nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ich liebe emocore, ich liebe boysetsfire, ja,ich liebe sie einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (14. Dezember 2007)

So ein Dreck, schau dir doch mal an, wo das drin steht.@Thorgun


----------



## Zorkal (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahiria (14. Dezember 2007)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




xD omg



Naja ich habe eig. nix gegen emos sind doch auch nur Menschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kargash (14. Dezember 2007)

omg wer liest denn sowas??

die sehen total lustig aus
naja ich finde den text nicht gerade gut geschrieben
wikipedia ist um einiges besser


----------



## Kawock (14. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mehr sag ich nicht. 
Die Welt ist schlecht alle hassen mich! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sorry für diesen dekonstruktiven Beitrag aber ich mag dieses Thema nicht, ich mag diese Leute nicht, ich weiß nicht warum ? Das ist eigentlich schlecht, warum ? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich will nicht hetzen oder so... aber bööh. Sorry.


----------



## Tôny (15. Dezember 2007)

Paha unter höllischen schmerzen gedehnt ich kenn leute die haben sich die direkt beim "stechen" gedehnt....naja eher beim hämmern ;P


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Thorgun, du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft einen Beitrag aus einem Jugendmagazin als Referenz nehmen. Der Artikel erinnert mich vom Aufbau, Bildern und Schreibstil an einen ähnlichen Artikel vor einiger Zeit über die neuen "Outlaws" die Slipknot hören und auf Gesetze einen Scheiss geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist es so schwer zu merken das eine Jugendzeitschrift immer nach dem selben Schema geht und die Inhalte nur durch die jeweiligen Gruppierungen ausgetauscht werden? Es ist quasi wie Galileo, nur eben auf (noch) niedrigerem Niveau.

PS: Die ganzen Bilder die hier gepostet werden, sind für die Diskussion auch nicht gerade hilfreich.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Thorgun, du kannst doch nicht ernsthaft einen Beitrag aus einem Jugendmagazin als Referenz nehmen. Der Artikel erinnert mich vom Aufbau, Bildern und Schreibstil an einen ähnlichen Artikel vor einiger Zeit über die neuen "Outlaws" die Slipknot hören und auf Gesetze einen Scheiss geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich find diesen Artikel aber verdammt lustig(siehe oben).
Das das Niveu bei einer solchen Zeitschrift sogar den Brachlandchat unterbietet sollte wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er so Artikel witzig findet oder nicht. Wollte halt nur zum Ausdruck bringen das reine Bilderposts wie die von Thorgun und Kawock einfach nichts bringen und der Diskussion keinen neuen Schwung verleihen. Nicht falsch verstehen Zorkal, aber Dein überdimensionaler Riesensmilie war auch nicht gerade glücklich gewählt.
Im Endeffekt hat man viel zu scrollen und zu blättern, aber leider nichts zu lesen. Zumindest nichts sinnvolles ausser "omg", "rofl", "lol" oder "xD" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden ob er so Artikel witzig findet oder nicht. Wollte halt nur zum Ausdruck bringen das reine Bilderposts wie die von Thorgun und Kawock einfach nichts bringen und der Diskussion keinen neuen Schwung verleihen. Nicht falsch verstehen Zorkal, aber Dein überdimensionaler Riesensmilie war auch nicht gerade glücklich gewählt.
> Im Endeffekt hat man viel zu scrollen und zu blättern, aber leider nichts zu lesen. Zumindest nichts sinnvolles ausser "omg", "rofl", "lol" oder "xD"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Der Smiley drückt wohl alles aus.
Ich meine wie kann man so meschugge sein und sich seine Ohrlöcher ohne Grund auszuweiten nur um aufzufallen?(Darum gehts bei Emo ja sowieso Aufmerksamkeit).Wäre mein Post besser gewesen hätte ich geschrieben wie dumm ich das fnde?


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde man muss ganz klar unterscheiden, das wir vielleicht auch in einem völlig anderem Alter sind und uns solche Zeitschriften niemals kaufen würden.

Außerdem: 

Es sind wohl nicht nur Emos die auffallen wollen, so wie es hier ausgedrückt wird. Ich bin eher der Meinung, das jeder, der eine bestimmte Musikart hört, NICHT  auffallen möchte, sondern ledeglich bedingt durch seinen Stil AUSDRÜCKEN möchte, was er gut findet und dazu in der Öffentlichkeit hinter steht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wäre ich noch mal 20 Jahre, würde ich auch so rumlaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Thront (15. Dezember 2007)

das problem: die sehen doch alle gleich aus.. haste einen verprügelt denkste er verfolgt dich, dabei sinds nur tausend andere "individuelle" mit der gleichen frisur+kleidung.

wie die Zerg in starcraft.


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

@Thront:

Bestimmt....deswegen sehen ja auch Heavy Metaler auch alle gleich aus und Gruftis sehen auch alle gleich aus, und Farbige, stimmt, die sehen sowieso alle gleich aus und die Chinesen erst recht.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Besieger (15. Dezember 2007)

> Bestimmt....deswegen sehen ja auch Heavy Metaler auch alle gleich aus und Gruftis sehen auch alle gleich aus, und Farbige, stimmt, die sehen sowieso alle gleich aus und die Chinesen erst recht.... rolleyes.gif



die emo typen sehn wirklich alle gleich aus.


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Es sind wohl nicht nur Emos die auffallen wollen, so wie es hier ausgedrückt wird. Ich bin eher der Meinung, das jeder, der eine bestimmte Musikart hört, NICHT  auffallen möchte, sondern ledeglich bedingt durch seinen Stil AUSDRÜCKEN möchte, was er gut findet und dazu in der Öffentlichkeit hinter steht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



/signed ... zumindest teilweise *g* Es gibt schon Leute die provozieren wollen durch ihre Kleidung. Denke aber mal das ist der geringere Anteil.

Ich hab ja schon im ähnlichen HipHop Thread geschrieben, das ich selber wie ein Hip Hopper rum gelaufen bin früher (allerdings vor 10 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und heute wo ich überwiegend nur noch Metal höre allerdings nicht finde das ich wie ein Metaller rum laufe. Obwohl trotzdem jeder erkennt was ich höre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Zorkal

Hab lediglich gesagt das simples Bilderposting nichts bringt. In einer RL Diskussion hat man auch nicht die Möglichkeit dazu. Nicht falsch interpretieren bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> /signed ... zumindest teilweise *g* Es gibt schon Leute die provozieren wollen durch ihre Kleidung. Denke aber mal das ist der geringere Anteil.
> 
> Ich hab ja schon im ähnlichen HipHop Thread geschrieben, das ich selber wie ein Hip Hopper rum gelaufen bin früher (allerdings vor 10 Jahren
> 
> ...


In echt hätte ich halt gelacht,habe ich ja auch vor dem PC.Der Smiley bringt halt meine "Emotionen" zu dem geschriebenen zum Ausdruck.


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

Besieger schrieb:


> die emo typen sehn wirklich alle gleich aus.



Ich sag nur: Jeder Mensch ist einzigartig, auch Du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Frank-414 (15. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht lebe ich hinter'm Mond oder meide das Privatfernsehen zu oft, aber




LouisDeFunes schrieb:


> Was zum Geier ist ein emo?


war ebenfalls mein erster Gedanke. Und da es mittlerweile ein zehnseitiger Thread ist, habe ich ihn doch mal angeklickt, da es ja ein kontorverses Thema zu sein scheint. Aber die ersten Beiträge brachten mich auch nicht weiter.




Nolamé schrieb:


> Mir wurde ein "Emo" als ein sehr EMOtionaler Mensch erklärt, der einfach ziemlich sensibel auf seine Umwelt reagiert.


Das war so mein erster Hinweis worum's in diesem Thread eigentlich geht. Ich hätte gar nicht sagen können ob ich etwas gegen "Emos" habe, wenn ich nicht weiß was das sein soll. Und um es direkt zu sagen: Auch nach der Hälfte des Threads kann ich nur bedingt nachvollziehen um was, bzw. wen es geht. Aber beim Erreichen von




Kwax schrieb:


> Es kann nicht angehen, das jemand nicht akzeptiert wird nur weil er einen anderen Lebensstil pflegt als man selber.


war auch Weiterlesen unnötig! Es geht mal wieder um eine Gruppe, die nicht der breiten Masse entspricht. Spielt's eine Rolle, ob das nun Emos, Punker, Rocker oder sonstwer ist? Vermutlich nicht, denn @ Kwax: Wie Recht Du hast! (Egal um was für Menschen/Gruppen es geht!) Aber daran hält sich 90% der Menschheit nicht! Und daher mal die vorsichtige Frage: Was habt Ihr nun davon, dass Ihr Euch gegenseitig anfaucht?


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> @ Kwax: Wie Recht Du hast! (Egal um was für Menschen/Gruppen es geht!) Aber daran hält sich 90% der Menschheit nicht! Und daher mal die vorsichtige Frage: Was habt Ihr nun davon, dass Ihr Euch gegenseitig anfaucht?



Ich weiß das auch nicht. Der TE (auch im vergleichbaren HipHop Thread) hätte damit rechnen müssen das hier mehr oder weniger nur rum gezickt, aber nicht wirklich diskutiert wird. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

Oh, ich empfand das jetzt hier alles gar nicht so alles als "anzicken"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mmh, vielleicht hab ich da ein paar posts überlesen?

Naja, find es allgemein halt schade, das viele hier im Forum gegenüber anderen Leuten, sprich Emos, nicht so tollerant sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Wen wundert es Huntara. Werden hier doch Leute schon angemacht weil sie Horde statt Allianz spielen und umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Von dem, mir unerklärlichen, Hass Paladinen gegenüber ganz zu schweigen. Ich warte nur auf den "Was habt ihr gegen Techno" Thread damit das ganze Spielchen wieder von vorne los geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (16. Dezember 2007)

ich hab nichts gegen "echte" emos, hab noch nich ma wen echtes getroffen. aber wie die meistens kann ich nich die pseudos leiden und ich find bei den emos is das echt extrem. die verändern sich sogar charakterlich, um nen emo zu sein o.o
allerdings sehen se super aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2007)

gibt wenig nette emos, die acu hhopper tollerieeren^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Dezember 2007)

noch nie gehört also erstmal bei wiki nachgeguckt:


> Emo (emotional Hardcore) bezeichnet ursprünglich ein Subgenre des Hardcore-Punk, auch Emocore genannt, das sich durch das stärkere Betonen von Gefühlen wie Verzweiflung und Trauer sowie durch die Beschäftigung mit persönlichen Themen wie Liebe und Freundschaft auszeichnet.



aha  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da klingelts bei mir trotzdem nich


----------



## Huntara (16. Dezember 2007)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> noch nie gehört also erstmal bei wiki nachgeguckt:
> aha
> 
> 
> ...



Emocore geht halt schon in die Richtung Hardcore, allerdings besteht es aus Balladen, sprich mit Klavier, Emotionen, wird viel von Liebe und Politik gesungen. Außerdem setzen sich Emos für Tierrechte ein und sind durchaus friedlich.
Dazu gehört aber bzgl. der Musik auch, das sie mal zwischendurch nicht normal singen, sondern auch mal schreien, das ist Emocore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@mazze

Es gibt halt solche und solche, wobei sich die meisten Hip Hoper durch ihr asiges Verhalten auch nicht wundern müssen, aber die gibts halt überall und das find ich auch nicht weiterhin störend, so lange ich mir deren scheiß Musik nicht in der Bahn antun muss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (16. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Emocore geht halt schon in die Richtung Hardcore, allerdings besteht es aus Balladen, sprich mit Klavier, Emotionen, wird viel von Liebe und Politik gesungen. Außerdem setzen sich Emos für Tierrechte ein und sind durchaus friedlich.




genial. 

und schminken sich ihre hässlichen augen mit loreal-schminke, färben sich die fettglatze mit wella und kaufen von kindern für kinder hergestellte H&M Hosen... 

btw würde dir jeder hardcore fan für diese aussage die augen rauskloppen- was ist das für ein arschverdammter rotzfrech-spöttischer musikvergleich? dieser emo-wasweissich ist mini-playback show mit rausgeputzten schuhcreme-eichhörnchen...

nein nein nein... geh mich jezz erstma deftig ritzen und den pedder holen...


----------



## kargash (16. Dezember 2007)

CemY schrieb:


> ich hab nichts gegen "echte" emos, hab noch nich ma wen echtes getroffen. aber wie die meistens kann ich nich die pseudos leiden und ich find bei den emos is das echt extrem. die verändern sich sogar charakterlich, um nen emo zu sein o.o
> allerdings sehen se super aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/signe
aber das sie gut aussehen finde ich nicht

es sind halt die pseudo emos die einen aufregen,die das alles nur machen weil es ein Trend geworden ist.
Gegen richtige Emos habe ich nichts,die Leben ihren Stil und haben auch eine Einstellung dazu.


----------



## Huntara (16. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> genial.
> 
> und schminken sich ihre hässlichen augen mit loreal-schminke, färben sich die fettglatze mit wella und kaufen von kindern für kinder hergestellte H&M Hosen...
> 
> ...



Ach weißt Du Thront, das tangiert mich recht wenig was Deine "intollerante und asoziale Meinung" betrifft.

Wie so in vielen Threads bist Du super toll udn alles andere ist scheiße...lass Dir mal was neues einfallen, langsam wirds langweilig *gääääääääähn*....und tschüß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich sag nur: Jeder Mensch ist einzigartig




ich nicht


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Wie so in vielen Threads bist Du super toll udn alles andere ist scheiße.




/signed


----------



## Zorkal (17. Dezember 2007)

Ach Thront ist jemand er halt sagt was er denkt, und damit meistens Recht hat.


----------



## Zorkal (17. Dezember 2007)

Ach Thront ist jemand er halt sagt was er denkt, und damit meistens Recht hat.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Er erinnert mich damit an Rodney McKay aus Stargate Atlantis

(soll jetzt nicht als Flame gewertet werden.)


----------



## Kal Jerico (17. Dezember 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Richtig- Thront der weise Eremit, der die Foren des Webs durchpilgert und uns mit seiner Weisheit erleuchtet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Wer in "recht" und "unrecht" denkt, hat ohnehin einen mächtigen Knick in der Fichte, das würde jetzt aber den Umfang dieses Topics sprengen. Ich gegnüge mich damit, für Huntara hier eine Lanze zu brechen.
Kleine Stilblüte gefällig:



> dieser emo-wasweissich ist mini-playback show mit rausgeputzten schuhcreme-eichhörnchen...



Genau! Die Belohnung für Toleranz sind Verrat und Betrug! Akzeptanz ist der Verrat der eigenen Meinung! Tötet die untruen Schuhcreme-Eichhörnchen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> nein nein nein... geh mich jezz erstma deftig ritzen und den pedder holen...



Röschtösch- es ist ja eine bekannte Tatsache, dass alle Emos am Borderline Syndrom leiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



@Topic:
Ich hab kein Problem mit "Emos" bzw. den Fans dieser Subkultur. Es gibt ein paar Emo Sachen, die ich gelegentlich ganz gerne hör. Wen ein Kerl Freude dran hat, sich Schwarz anzuziehen und zu schminken, dann soll er doch. Das für euch Deutsche das aussehen keine Rolle Spielt, habt ihr ja  mit der Wahl von Bundes-Angie spektakulär unter Beweis gestellt. 




> es sind halt die pseudo emos die einen aufregen,die das alles nur machen weil es ein Trend geworden ist.



Onoes! Die extrem Elitäre Szene der "truen" Emos wird durch diese üblen untruen pseudo Emos gefähret! Beware! Dann ist es halt Trend meine Güte, wen interessiert das? Wenn man etwas nur dewegen gut findet, weil es den persönlichen Individualismus unterstreicht, dann ist man ohnehin nicht überzeugt davon, ob das nun Musik, Klamotten oder eine soziale Schicht ist. Subkulturen, deren Mode und Musik sind gemeinwohl. Massiv nerviger sind diese möchtegern Szenegänger, die glauben sie wären was ganz besonderes, weil sie Kleidungsstil oder Band XY schon viiiiiiiel früher kannten als alle anderen und darum den alleinigen Anspruch darauf haben. Das sich der Mainstream immer mal gerne bei den Exoten Bedient ist doch das normalste der Welt. Ich mag Punkrock und am liebsten die Beatsteaks. Wenn morgen jeder wie Arnim Teutoburg-Weiss mit nem Hut rumläuft find ich das cool...der Trend wär nach 3-4 Monaten eh wieder durch aber vielleicht bleiben ein paar Leute tatsächlich am Emo hängen und das bereichert die Szene.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

danke jungz (die 20 euro müssten sich schon auf euren kontos befinden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Kal Jerico (17. Dezember 2007)

hey hey- wir hatten 40 tacken vereinbahrt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

ja.... aber das mit den überweisungen von deutschland in die schweiz is so ne sache.... haben sich schon viele (auch bedeutend wichtigere menschen als ich) die finger mit verbrannt^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> ja.... aber das mit den überweisungen von deutschland in die schweiz is so ne sache.... haben sich schon viele (auch bedeutend wichtigere menschen als ich) die finger mit verbrannt^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Glaubt ihm.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ..mein ganzes Geld.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> /signed



du verstehst die ironie in meinen posts nicht, aber ein versuch wars wert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> du verstehst die ironie in meinen posts nicht, aber ein versuch wars wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nich dein ernst oder ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Dezember 2007)

Thront schrieb:


> nich dein ernst oder ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



natürlich....sicher doch.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Ihr seit echt unterhaltsam.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Kloppt euch nur weiter... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ihr seit echt unterhaltsam....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wer sagt, das wir uns kloppen? das sieht anders aus wenn wir uns kloppen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

lass sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (17. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> lass sehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



nöööö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , ich bin für emos und bin friedlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Dezember 2007)

Sind Emos nicht die neuzeitliche, optische Verarschung der Faschings.. äh Gothic-Szene? *g*


----------



## Huntara (17. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sind Emos nicht die neuzeitliche, optische Verarschung der Faschings.. äh Gothic-Szene? *g*



öhm, keine Ahnung. Was hier mit Ritzerei hier und da gepostet wurde, ist mir auch ganz neu. Ich kenne nur boysetsfire, das ist für mich emocore, die Leute die es davon gibt, sehe ich hier in Bonn kaum  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Sind Emos nicht die neuzeitliche, optische Verarschung der Faschings.. äh Gothic-Szene? *g*




so in etwa, meistens sehen die etwa so aus




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Ja, die Leben unter dem Motto:

Ritz, ritz wir sind Emo-Kids! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (17. Dezember 2007)

Welches ist das Lieblingshotel eines Emos?  Das Ritz

Und welches ist das Lieblingsessen eines Emos? Schittlauch und Weintrauben

Sorry Leute, aber ich konnte mir die 2 nicht verkneifen


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Welches ist das Lieblingshotel eines Emos?  Das Ritz
> 
> Und welches ist das Lieblingsessen eines Emos? Schittlauch und Weintrauben
> 
> ....



Waah, wie geil is desch denn... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kawock (17. Dezember 2007)

Licanin schrieb:


> Welches ist das Lieblingshotel eines Emos?  Das Ritz
> 
> Und welches ist das Lieblingsessen eines Emos? Schittlauch und Weintrauben
> 
> Sorry Leute, aber ich konnte mir die 2 nicht verkneifen



Du hast den beliebtesten Emonamen vergessen: Moritz


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mal groß bin will ich auch Emo werden. Muss man dafür studiert haben? Wie ist die Bezahlung?


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Du musst glauben nichts erreichen zu können!
Dann wirst du Emo!


----------



## Licanin (17. Dezember 2007)

Wenn so gut ankommt, gleich nochmal 2:

Welche Filme schauen Emos am liebsten? Directors Cut

Was ist ein schwimmender Emo? Eine Heulboje


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

was ich nicht verstehe:

der mensch hat (in der regel) zwei augen. welchem zweck dient es eines der beiden hinter einem schuhcreme-haarlack vorhang verschwinden zu lassen? wird dadurch das 3 dimensionale sichtfeld nicht stark eingschränkt? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Dezember 2007)

Das ist einfach, das kann ich.
...
...
Hmm, hat sich nix geändert. Wie erkenne ob ich Emo bin oder nicht? Gibt's dafür einen Test von der Apotheke?

Und ich mag keine Weintrauben. Muss ich die trotzdem essen?

Edit: Ihhh, ich will nicht wie Hitler aussehen. Ich will doch kein Emo werden. 
Vielleicht haben die ja halbdurchlässigen Haarlack, so wie in den Verhörzimmern mit dem großen Spiegel. Ich glaub die Emos sind alle vom FBI und wollen uns ausspionieren.


----------



## Lanatir (17. Dezember 2007)

Also ich hab ja jetzt so ein paar Bilder von Emos gesehen...
und die sehen alle irgendwie aus wie diese Tucke von Tokio Hotel oder wie sich der scheiss schreibt.
Ist das auch Emo? Falls ja.....dann.....oh Gott. Dann weiss ich was ich gegen Emo hab. Im Keller. Ne Uzi.


----------



## Lurock (17. Dezember 2007)

Lanatir schrieb:


> Also ich hab ja jetzt so ein paar Bilder von Emos gesehen...
> und die sehen alle irgendwie aus wie diese Tucke von Tokio Hotel oder wie sich der scheiss schreibt.
> Ist das auch Emo? Falls ja.....dann.....oh Gott. Dann weiss ich was ich gegen Emo hab. Im Keller. Ne Uzi.


Wenn du eine Schusswaffe im Keller hast, bin ich ein Emo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (1. Februar 2008)

ich dachte emo steht für emotional instabil
aber so kann man sich irren

oft bin ich mir nichmal sicher ob es ein emo oder eine emoine(sagt man das so?) ist.
ich finde wer sich so kleiden will solls machen, ich werds nich tun
und die tun ja auch keinem was

also lasst die emos emos sein


----------



## Gwendolyne-MalGanis (2. Februar 2008)

Vakeros dein Avatar ist Emo ^^

Die besten Emos sind sowieso Paladine !!

Ritzen -> Angstblase -> Ruhestein


----------



## Endofhope (2. Februar 2008)

warum was gegen Emos nein ich find das ironisch-seltsam-unterhaltsam..iwie so......ich kenn da auch so'n paar....das sind ein paar Knalltüten(nein! ich will niemanden diskriminieren!)..........iss ja immer alles voll kacke und dann ham se keine Lust auf ihr Leben und was weiß ich, wie nen WoW Suchti(so einer der alles aufgegeben hat wegen WoW*rolleyes*) wenn er erfährt das die Server nie wieder hochgefahren werden.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2008)

hab nix gegen emos .. nur sind mittlerweile die meisten witze darüber ..
aber ich kenn persöndlich auch keine ..
aber soweit ich weis sind das typen die sich selbs aufschneiden (kp =)
und bisle viel weinen

naja hab jedenfalls noch nie gelesen: emo dreht durch und kill 100 leute oder so also wenn man mir nix macht dann mach ich auch nix ;D jeder soll tun was er will .. life i fucking short


----------



## kargash (2. Februar 2008)

es geht nicht"cross the street sonder down the road " aber die meisten emos können sich das nicht merken


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (2. Februar 2008)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo 

so: das musik genre ansich gibt es schon etwas länger...

nur die ganzen kinder, die nur so schwarz inner gegend rumlaufen, das ist ja eher eine mode-erscheinung alsdass sie die musik hören
letztes jahr warens eben hässliche fellschuhe, nu eben schwarz und totenköpfe...kommt und geht alles wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu dem gefühlsleben dieser kinder, die mitlaufen weil sie meinen dass es "cool" sei, finde ich es eher traurig, dass sie auf krampf einen auf depressiv machen und grimig schauen ...


(hoffe ich hab mich nu nicht wiederholt von iwem (nur seite 1-4, 12 gelesen))


----------



## Independent (2. Februar 2008)

Also ich hab mir jetzt gar nichts hier durchgelesen aber ich geh direkt auf das Topic ein.

Ich find Emo-Kerle einfach nur hässlich. Enge Röhrenjeans, die Haare wie ausm Anime und sehen halt aus wie als wenn sie sich selber hassen und Tussis sind.

Die EmoTussen sind ganz nett, würde ich jedoch auch umerziehen. Hier gilt Aussehen ja...Einstellung NEIN.

Ne Sorry aber die Richtung geht gar nicht....

Ihr seht schon ich bin ziemlich voreingenommen..naja ich will mit solchen Leuten nix zu tun haben.
Vorallem sieht man diese Dinger immer nur zu dritt..hier gilt: 2 Weiber und 1 Kerl der dann mit Armen verschränkt dasteht.

Naja aber ich bin ja auch für eine Anarchistische Diktatur!

Ich stecke gerne Leute in Schubladen..na und..haben'se verdient! BtW WtF


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (2. Februar 2008)

*MAN THE HARPOONS!*


----------



## Lambiii (2. Februar 2008)

"zu dem gefühlsleben dieser kinder, die mitlaufen weil sie meinen dass es "cool" sei, finde ich es eher traurig, dass sie auf krampf einen auf depressiv machen und grimig schauen ..."

Was heißt hier krampfhaft?Kennst du wohl jeden persönlich?Wie kann man nur so einen mist sagen, ohne Ahnung zu haben?


----------



## Incontemtio (2. Februar 2008)

Die die Emos, die sich Emos nennen, sind meist einfach nur dumme Kinder, die auf MTV My chemikal Romanzes und Billy Talent gehört haben und das "cool" fanden und sich jetzt die Haare schwarz färben und immer traurig gucken und sich Emos nenne. Die "echten" Emos sind meist ganz ok aber die betonen nicht immer so penetrant ihre Mentalität betonen.


----------



## Ciliu (2. Februar 2008)

hey noch schlimmer als Emos sind inzwischen die Biker, also BMXer größtenteils. (fahr ja selber Downhill+Dirtrace/jump)

also der kleidungsstil mal aussenvor:

Emos sind finde ich einfach leute die ihre probleme höher schätzen als andere..kurz: "hilf mir, bitte"

und ja, ich nehme emos ernst - und das war meine meinung dazu


----------



## gloriaXdiesXlive (3. Februar 2008)

sry lambiii aber ich kenne seeehr seehr viele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ja die "echten emos..das ist auch wieder was andres


aber pseudos egal aus welchem bereich nerven...das hat nicht nur was mit emos zu tun


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

/4 emo's die stören mich ned. . /vs hip hop gangstas mit : ey wotsch puff .. (jo klar gib her wollte immer mal mein eigenes puff )


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (3. Februar 2008)

warum musses überhaupt so ne modeunterteilung geben? Die können mir mal alle die Kimme lecken....


----------



## Clamev (3. Februar 2008)

@Ciliu Ja genau und die teuflischen Rollbrettfahrer tststs
Echt ist überaschend wie viel Unkenntnis,Vorurteile,Dummheit man in einem Forum findet für einen Kreis von Leuten die selber in der Gesellschaft um Anerkennung kämpft und der immmer wieder mit ebenjener Unkennntnis und Vorurteilen begegnet wird.Denkt mal drüber nach.Wenn man eben keine AHnung hat ....
Ich meine mal echt die meisten von euch kennen nicht EINEN NICHT EINEN emo und trotzdem schreibt ihr seitenweise was euch so ankotzt über die.
Macht euch nich wichtig und haltet einfach mal  dir Fresse hey man muss nicht alles kommentieren!das haben einige anscheinend missverstanden man muss nciht zu allem eine meinung haben!Das nächste mal sagen tut mir Leid davon habe ich keine Ahnung.Aber das lässt ja das übergrose Ego von manchen hier anscheinend nicht zu.

P.S.Ich hasse Buffed User sind doch alles Flamer und Zocker sind im allgemeinen geisteskranke die gehören Weggesperrt!


----------



## Alanium (3. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> @Ciliu Ja genau und die teuflischen Rollbrettfahrer tststs
> Echt ist überaschend wie viel Unkenntnis,Vorurteile,Dummheit man in einem Forum findet für einen Kreis von Leuten die selber in der Gesellschaft um Anerkennung kämpft und der immmer wieder mit ebenjener Unkennntnis und Vorurteilen begegnet wird.Denkt mal drüber nach.Wenn man eben keine AHnung hat ....
> Ich meine mal echt die meisten von euch kennen nicht EINEN NICHT EINEN emo und trotzdem schreibt ihr seitenweise was euch so ankotzt über die.
> Macht euch nich wichtig und haltet einfach mal  dir Fresse hey man muss nicht alles kommentieren!das haben einige anscheinend missverstanden man muss nciht zu allem eine meinung haben!Das nächste mal sagen tut mir Leid davon habe ich keine Ahnung.Aber das lässt ja das übergrose Ego von manchen hier anscheinend nicht zu.
> ...



Kommentarlos:

/sign


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> @Ciliu Ja genau und die teuflischen Rollbrettfahrer tststs
> Echt ist überaschend wie viel Unkenntnis,Vorurteile,Dummheit man in einem Forum findet für einen Kreis von Leuten die selber in der Gesellschaft um Anerkennung kämpft und der immmer wieder mit ebenjener Unkennntnis und Vorurteilen begegnet wird.Denkt mal drüber nach.Wenn man eben keine AHnung hat ....
> Ich meine mal echt die meisten von euch kennen nicht EINEN NICHT EINEN emo und trotzdem schreibt ihr seitenweise was euch so ankotzt über die.
> Macht euch nich wichtig und haltet einfach mal  dir Fresse hey man muss nicht alles kommentieren!das haben einige anscheinend missverstanden man muss nciht zu allem eine meinung haben!Das nächste mal sagen tut mir Leid davon habe ich keine Ahnung.Aber das lässt ja das übergrose Ego von manchen hier anscheinend nicht zu.
> ...



hab ja gar nix gegen emos -.- ;( und wenn ich einen kennen würd hätt ich auch kein proble mdamit glaubs ..

naja aber wenn die sich echt aufschneiden find ich das bisle naja .. ihr problem  .. auch wenn ich das ned so sinvoll find


----------



## Clamev (3. Februar 2008)

mit meinem Post hab ich auch eher nicht dich gemeint^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2008)

war einfach direkt nach meinem .. da fühl ich mich immer betroffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber kennt jetzt einer so nen richtigen emo? vlt mit link?

wenn ich emo bei google suche find ich nur so tokio hotell typen ..


----------



## Clamev (3. Februar 2008)

Naja kommt drauf an wie du "richtigen emo" definierst
Jemand der die Musik hört
<-----
Jemand der die Klamotten trägt: Die kleinen zwölfjährigen Mädchen aus meiner Schule O_o
kommt immer drauf an wie mans definiert


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2008)

@clamev mal so ganz OT wenn du alle buffed User hast, dann verzieh dich doch, sonst stört dich dein "Buffed-User-Hass" nur die "buffed-user-lover"

kkthxbye


----------



## Clamev (3. Februar 2008)

Ôkay THoor nochmal nur für dich 

<ironie>Ich hasse Buffed User sind doch alles Flamer und Zocker sind im allgemeinen geisteskranke die gehören Weggesperrt!</ironie>

ach und falls du zwälf bist und nicht weist was ironie bedeutet:
Die einfachste Form der Ironie besteht darin, das Gegenteil von dem zu sagen, was man meint. Wenn der Zuhörer das Gesagte als Ironie versteht, macht er sich sozusagen zum Komplizen des Sprechers, wodurch einer möglichen Kritik an dem unausgesprochen Gemeinten von vornherein der Boden entzogen wird. Wenn er die Äußerung nicht als ironisch versteht, setzt sich der Zuhörer dem Verdacht aus, nicht klug genug zu sein, den Widerspruch zwischen Aussage und Sachverhalt zu erkennen. Damit wird der Adressat einer ironischen Äußerung in eine ausweglose kommunikative Situation vergleichbar mit dem Double Bind gebracht.


copy paste from Wikipdia


----------



## Thoor (3. Februar 2008)

aha....(evtl next mal besser gleich fett IRONIE drunter schreiben weil du anscheinen net genau weisst was es heisst, erst nach dem wikipedia suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

b2t plx

Ich finde emos lächerlich, ka warum aber irgendwie wirken die so...wie soll ich sagen, nach aufmerksamkeit bettelnd?Na jut sie tun nur sich selber weh und machen keine anderen leute an von daher ist es mir egal


----------



## Clamev (3. Februar 2008)

Wie du erstens es nicht kapierst den Wikipedia link hab ich für dich rauskopiert da du die ironie anscheinend nichtmal erkennst wenn sie dir auf dem Silbertablett präsentiert wird undin deinem zweitem post genau das schreibst worauf ich mich in meinem Post beziehe -.-


----------



## Knurrbauch (5. Februar 2008)

This schrieb:


> warum musses überhaupt so ne modeunterteilung geben? Die können mir mal alle die Kimme lecken....







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Dich kann man aber auch keinen Moment aus den Augen lassen, schon machst du Unsinn! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (5. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Weg mit den Kuschelpunks! Wie kann man nur ständig depressiv, und so.... naja... Ausserirdisch sein? Ich mag einfach keine Emo´s, und dabei wird´s auch bleiben!
> 
> Frei nach dem Motto von The Hood:
> 
> Punks are dead, emo kids next?


Genau erstens Keine AHnung haben
zweitens Trotzdem eine Meinung zu dem Thema haben
und drittens noch nen coolen Spruche rauskloppen

is klar


----------



## Thront (5. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Genau erstens Keine AHnung haben
> zweitens Trotzdem eine Meinung zu dem Thema haben
> und drittens noch nen coolen Spruche rauskloppen
> 
> is klar




ja ich hasse solche menschen, die gibt es  in letzter zeit aber immer öfter hier um buffed-forum.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> LOL. Du LAPPEN!!! In Deiner Signatur steht dick und fett: "Black Metal ist Krieg"! Weisst Du überhaupt wo das herkommt? Falls ja überdenk deine Aussage über Faschos lieber nochmal... Heuchlerei ist das!
> 
> Der Satz stammt von der ein-Mann NS Black Metal Kapelle Nargaroth, und der ist einer der schlimmsten Faschos!



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal die Fresse halten! Wie kann man solch eine Aussage treffen ohne auch nur einmal kurz auf Wikipedia zu gucken?

Scheiße blöde sowas...


Und jetzt husch auf Wikipedia du Spinner!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> LOL. Du LAPPEN!!! In Deiner Signatur steht dick und fett: "Black Metal ist Krieg"! Weisst Du überhaupt wo das herkommt? Falls ja überdenk deine Aussage über Faschos lieber nochmal... Heuchlerei ist das!
> 
> Der Satz stammt von der ein-Mann NS Black Metal Kapelle Nargaroth, und der ist einer der schlimmsten Faschos!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lol, was bist du denn für einer?


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Lol, was bist du denn für einer?



Jemand der intelligenter ist als du und der im Gegensatz zu dir auf Argumente eingeht und nicht einfach nur schreibt "Lol, was bist du denn für einer?".


----------



## Minastirit (5. Februar 2008)

Man kan jeden Text nehmen und sagen der hat sonst wer auch mal gesagt ..

Nicht jeder wird den Text als selbes darstellen. Ich denke mal laut seiner Haltung ist der Text eher damit zu tun das sein Foto dazu passt ^^ und er Black metal hört ..


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Jemand der intelligenter ist als du und der im Gegensatz zu dir auf Argumente eingeht und nicht einfach nur schreibt "Lol, was bist du denn für einer?".



Ich hab in über 3000 Posts argumentiert, kritisiert und andere runtergemacht.
Jetzt schreibe ich in einem Post etwas ohne Begründung..; meine Fresse, ich bin so dumm, ich hab
das Leben nicht verdient, bitte um Steinigung!

Außerdem dachte ich, dass jeder weiß was ich dachte/denke, wenn derjenige den zitierten Post liest, aber das kann man wohl nicht verlangen...


----------



## Incontemtio (5. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab in über 3000 Posts argumentiert, kritisiert und andere runtergemacht.



Also 301 Ausfälle bisher, eine ganz schön große Zahl...



Lurock schrieb:


> Jetzt schreibe ich in einem Post etwas ohne Begründung..; meine Fresse, ich bin so dumm, ich hab
> das Leben nicht verdient, bitte um Steinigung!



Immerhin erkennst du das selber...



Lurock schrieb:


> Außerdem dachte ich, dass jeder weiß was ich dachte/denke, wenn derjenige den zitierten Post liest, aber das kann man wohl nicht verlangen...



Nein das kann man nicht.


----------



## Lurock (5. Februar 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Also 301 Ausfälle bisher, eine ganz schön große Zahl...


Wenn ich sage *über* 3000, wie kommst du denn dann auf 301?



Incontemtio schrieb:


> Nein das kann man nicht.


Tja, was soll ich dazu sagen? Armes Deutschland...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (5. Februar 2008)

Knurrbauch schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dizz dizz dizz \o/


----------



## Bebele (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mir vor ziemlich genau 1 Jahr in einem Internetshop Kleidung für Fasching bestellt. In dem Packet welches ich entgegen nahm waren enthalten in sehr prunkvoller Ausführung: 1 schwarzer Umhang, 3 Blusen mit Rüschen, 1 langer schwarzer Stoffmantel und einen Mantel aus einer art schwarzem "Plüschsamt". 

Da ich letztes Fasching nun leider nicht feiern konnte, weil auf der Arbeit Leute fehlten und ich mich sozusagen opferte, nahm ich all dies und donnerte es doch ein wenig gefrustet in die Ecke.

Tja auf ein Neues!!! 
Diesmal hab ich Urlaub  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich kramm also wieder alles raus, probier die Kleidung in verschieden Kombinationen an, steh vor den Spiegel und seh schon, "hey warum laufen Leute auch nicht heutzutage so rum, sieht echt schön aus" "ha mir soll es recht sein"."hm ja aber irgentwas fehlt da, sieht ja doch etwas langweilig aus"."die Augen ok, die unterstreich ich ganz leicht auch noch schwarz"."okok die Haare muss ich noch ein wenig aufpeppen aber wie ... die bleiben nicht richtig stehn und locken sich immer *jammer* "."ich habs" "ich steck sie mir mit ein paar Klammern wild hoch"."boah" "naja jetzt seh ich nichtmehr aus wie ein Kutschenfahrer sondern eher wie so ein Gothickollege"."hihi würd sicher ziemlich abgefahren aussehn, wenn ich mir jetzt die Nägel schwarz färben würde"."ne das ist zuviel"."ach was solls ist doch Fasching"."hammer"

"ok die Sportschuhe sind ein wenig daneben aber hey, die sieht man eh kaum ... sind ja schwarz".



Ich machte mich also auf mit meiner tollen Verkleidung um meine Freunde zu treffen. Auf dem Weg dorthin haben mir einige Leute nachgeschaut und zugelächelt (ja hoffentlich zugelächelt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) was mir schon ein Grinsen ins Gesicht drückte.

Dort angekommen, meinte die kleine Schwester von meim Kollegen, dass ich aussähe wie ein emo. Also ich hab das bis dorthin zum ersten mal gehört.

Naja egal, wir haben gut durchgefeiert und ich fühlte mich richtig wohl in meiner Haut und hab auch nur postive reaktionen von anderen Leuten erfahren durfen. Deshalb fand ich den Gedanken schön auch im Alltag, wobei eher etwas dezent so aufzutretten.


Nun less ich hier, was emo´s präsentieren oder nur anscheinend präsentieren und erschrecke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




Ich hab keine Interesse daran mir selbst Schmerzen zu zufügen. Ne garantiert nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bin nicht depressive und will auch nicht traurig drain blicken.
Heul wohl doch eher sehr selten.
Werd sicherlich nicht an meiner Einstellung feilen wegen einem, ich sag mal "modestyle"
Bin 20 Jahre alt und stand eben schon immer auf Schwarz.
Music hör ich glaub eher so durcheinander AnA, Linkin Park, Lenny Kravitz keine Ahnung...Flipsyde...usw.   
....und möchte sicher nicht in eine "Schublade" gesteckt werden.


*Bin ich nun ein sogennater emo wenn ich mich so kleide oder was ???*






Ich denk mal es gibt wohl sehr viele, dennen einfach der Style gefällt.


----------



## Fauzi (6. Februar 2008)

Die Schwester von deinem Kollege hatte wahrscheinlich keine Ahnung. 
So wie du das beschrieben hast, hast du halt wie ein Gothic ausgesehen:

Emo geht in diesen Styl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dobro (6. Februar 2008)

ich finds emos bissi komisch, eig sidnd sie mir egal, find nur dass das outfit von denen bissi schräg ist.

hab irgendwo mal so ein emo video gesehen mit so ner tussy die tanzt im video und da hat einer als kommi geschreiben " du bist kein emo ich bin ein emo, und emos lachen nie und/oder haben spaß " fand ich schon komisch, der typ is wohl bissi am arsch kp ob die emos wirklich so drauf sind... hoffe es mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Februar 2008)

dobro schrieb:


> ich finds emos bissi komisch, eig sidnd sie mir egal, find nur dass das outfit von denen bissi schräg ist.
> 
> hab irgendwo mal so ein emo video gesehen mit so ner tussy die tanzt im video und da hat einer als kommi geschreiben " du bist kein emo ich bin ein emo, und emos lachen nie und/oder haben spaß " fand ich schon komisch, der typ is wohl bissi am arsch kp ob die emos wirklich so drauf sind... hoffe es mal nicht
> 
> ...



sie wollen ja anders sein .. naja jeder soll sich so kleiden wie er will nunja bei jobsuche ist es sicher ned gut aber z.b. tatoo studio sind oft solche die sich so anziehen

UNd naja ich hoffe auch das emo's nicht alles so schlimm sehen und nie lachen ;d aber gibts ja unzälige witze wie:
wiso hat sich der emo von seiner freundin getrennt?
er war glücklich mit ihr -.-


----------



## Lurock (6. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Haha, auf Wikipedia! Auf Wikipedia pfeiff ich Euch was! Aber ganz dick! Ich brauch nur auf die Strasse zu gehen und mich mit ein paar zu unterhalten, dann hab ich den Plan im Sack! Euer Blödedia könnt ihr mal schöm behalten! Und meine "Fresse" lass ich mir von dir Honk bestimmt net verbieten. Wenn Du so Intelligent bist wie Du vorgibst, kannst Du allein aus meinem letzten Satz meine persönliche Einstellung rauslesen. Und dauraus folgend auch warum ich was gegen Emos hab!
> 
> Jaja, andere Leute als blöd bezeichnen, und selbst nur den Quatsch aus Wikipedia kennen. *ROFL*
> 
> ...



Mmmmh, na und?
Es kommt meiner Meinung 
nach darauf an, wie man sich 
ausdrückt und wie man mit 
anderen Leuten umgeht...
Und was ich da so aus deinem
Post heraus lesen, ist 

1. Nicht sehr niveauvoll:


ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und meine "Fresse" lass ich mir von dir Honk bestimmt net verbieten.



2. Teilweise falsch:


ColonelCrack schrieb:


> ......kannst Du allein *aus meinem letzten Satz* meine persönliche Einstellung rauslesen. Und dauraus folgend auch warum ich was gegen Emos hab!....


(Deine letzter Satz:





> Und meine "Fresse" lass ich mir von dir Honk bestimmt net verbieten.


)

Da ist es mir egal wie alt du bist, 
auf jedenfall bist du nicht in der Lage dich zurück zuhalten,
geschweige denn, dich sozial auszudrücken...


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Emo geht in diesen Styl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ICH BIN EIN EMO!!!
Nein,scherz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe nichts gegen Emos,ich finde eher,dass man ihnen helfen sollte,statt sie auslachen und ihnen agressiv gegenüber zutreten.Naja ehrlich gesagt den Styl find ich garnicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Und meine "Fresse" lass ich mir von dir Honk bestimmt net verbieten.


Gott,schmeiß Hirn vom Himmel...und einen Duden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> *Ich hab in über 3000 Posts argumentiert, kritisiert und andere runtergemacht.*
> Jetzt schreibe ich in einem Post etwas ohne Begründung..; meine Fresse, ich bin so dumm, ich hab
> das Leben nicht verdient, bitte um Steinigung!
> 
> Außerdem dachte ich, dass jeder weiß was ich dachte/denke, wenn derjenige den zitierten Post liest, aber das kann man wohl nicht verlangen...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2008)

Wenn man immer aus allem das böse liest bist du n crack dealer der jede nacht ne frau vergewaltigt und nen schnappsladen überfällt COLONEL crack?

Oder willst du das crack für die armee um alle anderen auszurotten?

Man KANN IMMER aus allem das böse rauslesen-.-"


----------



## Thront (6. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich hab in über 3000 Posts argumentiert, kritisiert und andere runtergemacht.
> Jetzt schreibe ich in einem Post etwas ohne Begründung..; meine Fresse, ich bin so dumm, ich hab
> das Leben nicht verdient, bitte um Steinigung!
> 
> Außerdem dachte ich, dass jeder weiß was ich dachte/denke, wenn derjenige den zitierten Post liest, aber das kann man wohl nicht verlangen...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  YEEEEeeeeeEEEEeeeeeeeeEEEEEEeeHaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaAAAAaaAAAaAaAAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Februar 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wenn man immer aus allem das böse liest bist du n crack dealer der jede nacht ne frau vergewaltigt und nen schnappsladen überfällt COLONEL crack?
> 
> Oder willst du das crack für die armee um alle anderen auszurotten?
> 
> Man KANN IMMER aus allem das böse rauslesen-.-"



Dann lies mal aus meinem Forennamen etwas böses raus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*drauf freu*


----------



## Thoor (6. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dann lies mal aus meinem Forennamen etwas böses raus.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


keke VÖLLIG, du willst die ABSOLUTE mache und alle anderen müssen dir deine schuhe küsse, und wenn dir ein österreicher doof kommt, dann killst du den mit deinem ABSOLUTEN UND VÖLLIGE macht.ausserdem könnte das D für dead sterben du bist ein zombie und killst alle menschen

kkthxbye


----------



## Sweny (6. Februar 2008)

Also ich habe nichts gegen Emos, sollen die doch ihr Leben so gestallten wie sie wollten.
Man sollte ihnen lieber helfen anstadt sie aus zulachen (jedenfalls denen die sich ritzen)!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Licanin (7. Februar 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Wer im Glashaus sitzt...



Sollte nicht niesen....



> Ich habe nichts gegen Emos,ich finde eher,dass man ihnen helfen sollte,statt sie auslachen und ihnen agressiv gegenüber zutreten.



xD Made my Day! Helfen? Wie den? Gnadenschnitt geben? Oder einfach ne Rasierklinge hinschmeissen und abwarten?

P.S Ja ja, ich weiss, ich bin zu voreingenommen aber hey, ich hab heute Geburtstag, es ist spät und ich hab nix besseres zu tun!^^


----------



## Clamev (7. Februar 2008)

Der Thread ist lächerlich bitte closen


----------



## glacios (7. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Der Thread ist lächerlich bitte closen



Wieso? Das ist lediglich ein Thread über Affen/niederes Getier...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Der Thread ist lächerlich bitte closen


Na ja ist klar typisch, sobals einem net mehr zu 100% passt und alle die gleiche meinung wie er haben wird nach close geschrieben....


aber er hat recht der thread ist sinnlos need close

btw DAS WAR IRONIE DA OBEN FÜR ALLE DIES NET RAFFEN 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

kkthxbye


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Licanin schrieb:


> Sollte nicht niesen....
> xD Made my Day! Helfen? Wie den? Gnadenschnitt geben? Oder einfach ne Rasierklinge hinschmeissen und abwarten?


solange schlagen bis sie Blut kotzen [ironie /off]

wie wärs mit reden,therapie,phsychater...zwangsjacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> Der Thread ist lächerlich bitte closen


du bist lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clamev (7. Februar 2008)

Warum der THread lächerlich ist hab ich in meinem Post bereits erwähnt


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

Emos??

Gibts das bei uns in der Schweiz?

Also vom sagen kenn ich nur: Ich ritze meine Handgeleke damit ich Aufmekrsamkeit bekomme, aber nie so fest das ich wirklich sterbe.


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Emos??
> 
> Gibts das bei uns in der Schweiz?
> 
> Also vom sagen kenn ich nur: Ich ritze meine Handgeleke damit ich Aufmekrsamkeit bekomme, *aber nie so fest das ich wirklich sterbe.*


Das ist ein Fehler!


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Moppelpost... ggrrrr...


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist ein Fehler!


Ach killen die sich auch mal?


----------



## Lurock (7. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ach killen die sich auch mal?


Ne, sollte sie aber...


----------



## Qonix (7. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ne, sollte sie aber...


Genau.

Wie ich immer sage wenn mal wieder im Fersehen beiträge über so Zeugs kommen wo mal wieder einer gestorben ist: Und die Welt ist wieder ein Stückchen besser geworden.


----------



## glacios (8. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Genau.
> 
> Wie ich immer sage wenn mal wieder im Fersehen beiträge über so Zeugs kommen wo mal wieder einer gestorben ist: Und die Welt ist wieder ein Stückchen besser geworden.


Hart aber gerecht!


----------



## Yozoshura (8. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Juliy (9. Februar 2008)

Em0s sind manchmal auch sehr cool....


----------



## Jácks (10. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Em0s sind manchmal auch sehr cool....


kannst ja einer werden,wäre besser für uns alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. Februar 2008)

Juliy schrieb:


> Em0s sind manchmal auch sehr cool....


jo, vorallem wenn sie im Leichenschauhaus liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (10. Februar 2008)

Also ich bin ja mittlerweile der Ansicht, das man unterscheiden sollte über die ältere und die jüngere Generation von Emocorelern ? ...heißt das so oO......

Als ich gestern im McDonalds stand, wollte ich uns eigentlich nur Milchshakes holen, damit mein liebster was zu futtern auffa ARbeit hat...."futtern" ....

Als ich dann vor 3, ja was wars denn? Ich kanns nicht so genau sogen, weil die Haare hingen so derbe vorm Gesicht, so das ich nur einen Typen erkannte und den anderen wollte ich nicht so auf die Wölbungen im Brustbereich schauen, ob da was ist oder nicht. Aber dieser Typ blinzelte mich so durch seine vorhängende Matte an, aber so komisch, so das ich vor Schock stehen blieb. Die Klamotten irritierten mich total und ich dachte nur: Tina, geh weiter....Milchshakes, Milchshakes.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also durfte ich gestern auch mal erleben, welche Schote ihr von Emocorelern meint und naja, ich find die Fans der boysetsfire mal als Beispiel ist eine ganz andere Generation.
Darin unterscheide ich und finde Emo nach wie vor einfach nur zu gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....


----------



## prohead (13. Februar 2008)

Was ist ein Emo? Sorry, ich bin alt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (13. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Emocore <- Beschreibung

Das ist Emocore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....und so manches find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 

also soweit ich das Treaththeama erfassen konnte gehts hier nicht um den Musikstil Emo sondern um die Leute die sich als Emo bezeichen.

Ich bin jetzt fast 25 Jahre aber von einer "kultur" mit dem Namen Emo hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört oder gelesen. Und verlinkt mir bitte nicht auf diesen Wiki der mir den Musikstil beschreibt weil mich der Musikstil nicht interessiert sondern diese sogenannte "Kultur".

Soweit ich jetzt aus den ganzen Seiten hier herauslesen konnte sind Emos Menschen, die stark in Selbstmitleid versunken sind und starke Probleme damit haben schwierigkeiten im Leben zu meistern. Daraus folgt das sie versuchen auf sich aufmerksam zu machen indem sie sich bei anderen Leuten "ausweinen", sich selbst verletzen.

Das ist die zusammenfassung und das Bild was ich mir von Emos beim lesen der letzten knapp 15 Seiten bilden musste/konnte. 

Wenn das so ist sag ich dazu nur Klickt mich

Solche Menschen gehören normalerweise in klinische Behandlung!!!

Dazu sag noch mal: Ich hab mir diese Meinung aus den ca 15 Seiten hier zusammengelesen. Wenn meine Meinung nicht richtig ist korrigiert mich bitte.

MfG


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Liebster Vorposter, ich hatte beim Lesen dieses Freds extakt denselben Gedankengang....Emo=Borderline?! 

Bisher dachte ich immer, Emos wären Menschen, die ihre Musik (egal, welcher Richtung) in einer EMOtionalen Ebene erleben und ausleben, die viell. nicht so ganz alltäglich ist...nur zum Beispiel die Menschen die am nächsten Morgen die heftigsten Nackenweh haben^^
Oder die Mädels, die ihre Arme vorm Körper halten und im Rythmus kreisen lassen...
Schlagzeuger, die ihre Kunst auch ohne Schlagzeug zeigen...
Techno-Menschen die hibbelnd auf der Tanzfläche hüpfen...
???

Bitte beantwortet mal die Frage, WAS "Emos" denn sind?!

Ich gehör wohl zur:

"Was ich höre? Ich höre Musik!"   -   Fraktion, aber ein Emo kann ich bei vielem sein, auch wenn ich äußerlich als "Tussi" den ersten Augenblick genießen darf^^


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

*hust hust,.. ich bitte freundlichst bei dem "Vorposterin" das "in" am Ende wegzulassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG


----------



## LMay (14. Februar 2008)

Sorry sorry sorry, lieber Vorposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edith macht das mal fit, hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....hihi, die Edith schafft alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Liebster Vorposter, ich hatte beim Lesen dieses Freds extakt denselben Gedankengang....Emo=Borderline?!
> 
> Bisher dachte ich immer, Emos wären Menschen, die ihre Musik (egal, welcher Richtung) in einer EMOtionalen Ebene erleben und ausleben, die viell. nicht so ganz alltäglich ist...nur zum Beispiel die Menschen die am nächsten Morgen die heftigsten Nackenweh haben^^
> Oder die Mädels, die ihre Arme vorm Körper halten und im Rythmus kreisen lassen...
> ...



Ich denke Emos ist eine Definitionssache. Ich definiere Emo als jemanden der gefühlvoll handelt und seinen Leben auch so auslebt. 
Das ist aber auch die Definition der Musik, daher ist der Link schon wichtig bzgl. Wikipedia, weil ohne diesem klkraetz kannst Du Dir auch keine Meinung bilden.
Emocore ist eine Musikart, die sich mit positiven/negativen Gefühlen und vor allem mit der Politik auseinandersetzt. Das ist nicht nur "hardcore", sondern es gibt auch Stücke in songs welche aus Balladen bestehen.

Es gibt keinen "Emo", vor allem hat das nichts mit Borderline zu tun...jaja klkraetz, selber bei Wiki rumstöbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....
Falls das jemand behauptet, hätte ich gerne einen Link dazu!!!

LINK PLS 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondfunke (14. Februar 2008)

hmm.. blöde frage... aber emo.. ich weiß schon, was es ist.. aber so wie es beschrieben wird, erinnert mich das doch sehr stark an die gothicszene... Oo

ich habe nix gegen emos oder goths, oder metaller, oder whatever... Oo viel zu viele bezeichnungen für meinen geschmack. 
ich muss die person selbst mögen, u nd wenn sie dann "Emo" ist, dann ist die person eben emo..

naja, ich find den spruch "ich bin einfach nur ich" immer am passendsten, denn ich will mich ehrlich gesagt nicht in irgendeine sparte hineinzwängen lassen, wobei diese sparte dann doch wieder nur eine modeschöpfung ist...


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

Hmm,.. Huntara ich weiß net recht was ich davon halten soll da du in einem Post davor selbst geschrieben hast : 

Zitat:
öhm, keine Ahnung. Was hier mit Ritzerei hier und da gepostet wurde, ist mir auch ganz neu. Ich kenne nur boysetsfire, das ist für mich emocore, die Leute die es davon gibt, sehe ich hier in Bonn kaum.

Das sagt mir soviel, das du dich mit der Musikscene Emucore gut auskennst (Bei der einen Band die du namentlich genannt hast) aber von den Menschen die sich selber als Emo bezeichen keine Ahnung hast. 
Ich habe nichts gegen Wiki gesagt : 

Zitat : Und verlinkt mir bitte nicht auf diesen Wiki der mir den Musikstil beschreibt weil mich der Musikstil nicht interessiert sondern diese sogenannte "Kultur".


Dazu kommt das ich finde das alle Menschen die sich selber verletzen und schmerzen zufügen um Probleme zu verarbeiten, ein seelisches / psychisches Problem haben das behandelt gehört. 

Das sag ich nicht als Beleidigung, sondern als Hilfestellung!!

Ach ja noch ein Zitat:

Es gibt keinen "Emo"

?? Worum gehts dann in dem gesammten Threath?? Da du wie vorhnin schon zitiert keine Ahnung von dieser Kultur sondern nur von der Musik hast solltest auch nicht irgendwelche Behauptngen aufstellen.

MfG


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Ich oute mich jetzt mal als uralt... und würde wirklich gern wissen, welche Einstellung Emos haben - die Bands sagen mir nämlich gar nichts.

Rein optisch erinnern mich viele der Emo-Kids an den "Gothic-Lolita-Style", und auch in dieser Szene wurde viel gelitten und geheult - wo bitte ist der Unterschied?


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> Ich oute mich jetzt mal als uralt... und würde wirklich gern wissen, welche Einstellung Emos haben - die Bands sagen mir nämlich gar nichts.
> 
> Rein optisch erinnern mich viele der Emo-Kids an den "Gothic-Lolita-Style", und auch in dieser Szene wurde viel gelitten und geheult - wo bitte ist der Unterschied?


Zu erwartende Antwort:

Herzlichen Glückwünsch, damit wärst du die 999.999. Person, die in diesem Fred diesselbe Frage stellt.
Erwartest du eine spezielle Antwort, oder warum reichen dir die anderen nicht?

Gegebene Antwort:

Die Frage wurde schon mal beantwortet, schau einfach mal die Seiten vorher durch, da dürfte das ein paar mal drin stehen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

Richtig, mir reichen die Antworten nicht, denn sie erklären nicht, welche Motivation Kids z.B. dazu treibt, sich die Arme aufzuritzen, nur um "dazu" zu gehören. Menschen, die an einer Borderline-Störung leiden und SVV zeigen, sind krank, Emos ja wohl nicht! Und eine klare Grenzlinie zwischen Emo und Gothic wurde auch noch nicht gezogen - falls es denn eine gibt.


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> Richtig, mir reichen die Antworten nicht, denn sie erklären nicht, welche Motivation Kids z.B. dazu treibt, sich die Arme aufzuritzen, nur um "dazu" zu gehören. Menschen, die an einer Borderline-Störung leiden und SVV zeigen, sind krank, Emos ja wohl nicht! Und eine klare Grenzlinie zwischen Emo und Gothic wurde auch noch nicht gezogen - falls es denn eine gibt.


Die Gründe warum sich Emo's ritzen werden wohl kaum im "allgemeinen Wissen" zu finden sein,
da die Gründe möglicherweise von Emo zu Emo variieren. Ich weiß nur, dass ich es lächerlich finde,
so rum zulaufen, sich dann noch zu wundern, warum man in der Gesellschaft nicht anerkannt wird,
und dann auch noch rum zu heulen und sich zu "ritzen".


----------



## Dalith (14. Februar 2008)

"So rumzulaufen und sich dann zu wundern, warum man in der Gesellschaft nicht anerkannt wird"...

Ich war mal auf Deiner Profilseite... Laufen denn Dimmu Borgir "gesellschaftstauglich" rum? Aber wahrscheinlich sind die ja die "berühmte Band und können sich das leisten", und Du trägst nur ein Band-Shirt und gehst sonst in der Masse unter...

Ich finde es gut, wenn junge Menschen Mut zur Individualität zeigen! Nur den Emo-Hintergrund verstehe ich halt nicht...


----------



## Lurock (14. Februar 2008)

Dalith schrieb:


> "So rumzulaufen und sich dann zu wundern, warum man in der Gesellschaft nicht anerkannt wird"...
> 
> Ich war mal auf Deiner Profilseite... Laufen denn Dimmu Borgir "gesellschaftstauglich" rum? Aber wahrscheinlich sind die ja die "berühmte Band und können sich das leisten", und Du trägst nur ein Band-Shirt und gehst sonst in der Masse unter...
> 
> Ich finde es gut, wenn junge Menschen Mut zur Individualität zeigen! Nur den Emo-Hintergrund verstehe ich halt nicht...


Ich ritze mich aber nicht, weil ich mich anders anziehe.
Ich komme damit klar, wenn Leute sagen: "Wie läuft der denn rum.."
Emo's anscheinend nicht, dir müssen weinen und sich ritzen.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

klkraetz schrieb:


> Hmm,.. Huntara ich weiß net recht was ich davon halten soll da du in einem Post davor selbst geschrieben hast :
> 
> Zitat:
> öhm, keine Ahnung. Was hier mit Ritzerei hier und da gepostet wurde, ist mir auch ganz neu. Ich kenne nur boysetsfire, das ist für mich emocore, die Leute die es davon gibt, sehe ich hier in Bonn kaum.
> ...



Ich habe es selber am Anfang nicht verstanden und verstehe es immer noch nicht, was das mit Ritzerei zu tun hat. Es gibt niemanden der mir auch nur eine Verlinkung schicken kann, daher glaube ich diesen Mist nicht. Boysetsfire rufen nicht dazu auf, man soll sich ritzen.

Ich weiß, das Du das nicht als Beleidigung gemeint hast und so hab ich das auch nicht aufgefasst, aber ich kenne genug Leute, die Emocore hören, aber keiner von denen ist so, wie sie hier beschrieben wird, daher find ich das erstemal bei buffed diesen Thread mehr als nur Mist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Ein Emo hat nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun.


----------



## Huntara (14. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ein Emo hat nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun.



Tatta, VölligBuffed ist da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....okay, dann bin ich schon mal schlauer. Was ist dann ein Emo? Ich verstehe diese Welt nicht mehr, helf mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Februar 2008)

Wie man einen Emo 100% richtig definiert, kann ich nich sagen. Ich kann höchstens das Bild darstellen, was ich von einem Emo habe.


----------



## klkraetz (14. Februar 2008)

Würd mich auch mal interessieren eine genaue Info zu bekommen über "Emo " den Typ Mensch, nicht die Musikrichtung. Kenn das nicht und bin daher gezwungen meine Meinung in diesem Forum zu bilden. Und was hier über Emo´s gesagt wird ist ja einteudig. 
Was ich aber sehr unpassend fand war die Aussage von dem 2 Typen die sich als "Emo" geoutet haben als sie sich 2 Wochen nicht geduscht hatten. Ich finde das passt numal gar nicht zu dem was ich an sonsten hier gelesen hab. Sowas wär für mich nicht Emo sondern Assozial. 
Sry aber ist so 

MfG


----------



## StormcrawlerAntonidas (14. Februar 2008)

Mhmmmm,

ich habe mich ganz ehrlich mit dem Thema Emo oder Emos noch nicht beschäftigt und habe es ehrlich gesagt nicht vor.

Teils erschreckend was auf den letzten Seiten als "Kultur" aufgezeigt wurde. Ritzen z.B. ist für meine Begriffe keine Kultur sondern eine Krankheit die psychatrisch behandelt werden sollte.

Über den Kleidungsstil sollte man nicht urteilen. Mir gefällt es nicht, schwarz und dann noch Schminke, passt nicht zu meinem Umfeld, ich würde mich damit nicht wohlfühlen. Aber wer es mag, solls halt machen.

Mich hat es nur verwundert bei der Fussball WM. Viertelfinale/Lüneburg/Marktplatz, ausgelassene Stimmung bei allen, egal ob jung oder alt, Hopper oder Tekker, Rocker oder Volksmusikant (oh my god, warn die auch da? =)

Nur die Emo's (ich schätze es doch) saßen auf dem Treppenabsatz am Gericht und sahen aus wie 12 Tage Regen. Ich möchte dies nicht allzu verallgemeinern aber einigen täte ein Besuch einer psychologisch ausgebildeten Fachkraft vllt. ganz gut. Nur diese Leute dahin zu bekommen, dafür wäre das Umfeld hilfreich.


----------



## druffi21 (15. Februar 2008)

hi also ich habe nix gegen emos schaut euch enfach mal das video an von emo girls die sind so geil da bekomm ich allein wenn ich sie sehe schon ein feuchten schlüpfer xD 

naja egal lasst doch emos emos sein warum nicht über punks regt sich doch auch keiner auf oder hasst sie 
warum dann die emos ich bin zwar kein emo aber ich finde die friesuren ja mal richtig geil.

ps. habt euch doch alle lieb wer in wow heiraten kann und es tut ist wohl oder übel kranker als leute die sich emo nennen.


http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3368432


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Februar 2008)

druffi21 schrieb:


> hi also ich habe nix gegen emos schaut euch enfach mal das video an von emo girls die sind so geil da bekomm ich allein wenn ich sie sehe schon ein feuchten schlüpfer xD
> 
> naja egal lasst doch emos emos sein warum nicht über punks regt sich doch auch keiner auf oder hasst sie
> warum dann die emos ich bin zwar kein emo aber ich finde die friesuren ja mal richtig geil.
> ...



Komm, zisch ab Kiddie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minati (15. Februar 2008)

Ahhhhhh *achtung: rechtschreibflame*

Bitte, druffi21, überarbeite dein Geschreibsel noch einmal und nehm weniger von dem, was du gerade einnimmst.

Danke.

have a nice weekend
*hughs and kisses*


----------



## Fauzi (15. Februar 2008)

Also als ich mir das "Video" angeschaut habe, habe ich nur Bill's und Tokiohotel's gesehen.. 

Nun muss ich zum Psychiater und DU bist schuld! =(


----------



## druffi21 (15. Februar 2008)

@völligbuffed nennst mich kiddy? du kleiner kack noob gib mir mal deine anschrift ich fahre mittwoch nach berlin da kann ich dir mal zeigen wie kiddy ich bin!! 

@minati mir ist das sowas von scheß egal wie was geschrieben ist!!!

@fauzi viel spaß  beim psychiater wenn du echt da hin musst hast du es verdient!! 

mfg


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2008)

druffi21 schrieb:


> mfg



man soll nicht lügen ;P

mfg^^


----------



## Huntara (15. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Komm, zisch ab Kiddie.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geb ich Dir absolut recht, wer so ein Mist erzählt, der sollte besser gehen

@druffi21:

So wie Du rüber kommst, nimmt dich hier keiner ernst. betitelst andere als kacknoob und wunderst dich warum solche reaktionen kommen, naja, kiddie halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...


----------



## Tikume (15. Februar 2008)

Mhm ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mhm ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



rofl das mädchen schaut mal lustig drein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (15. Februar 2008)

das mädchen/die frau hat ähnlichkeit mit deinem ava


----------



## RubenPlinius (15. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> das mädchen/die frau hat ähnlichkeit mit deinem ava


wie darf i das verstehen rofl^^ mein ava is so klein, das gesicht sieht man ja kaum lol^^
fang blos ned an, sonst fang ich über den hund und deinen dudu an ;P

^^


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> wie darf i das verstehen rofl^^ mein ava is so klein, das gesicht sieht man ja kaum lol^^
> fang blos ned an, sonst fang ich über den hund und deinen dudu an ;P
> 
> ^^


ich meinte tikume^^

so b2t: man merkt doch überall,dass alles trauriger geworden ist. früher war die welt schön und dann wurde gepacht...
ist doch klar,dass sie/wir(?) uns nicht mehr bunt,sondern svhwarz anziehn

die welt geht halt bergab finde ich (wer den clip von what ive done kennt,der passt zu meiner aussage)


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Februar 2008)

hopsasa dann kam die message falsch an, sry ^^

lol, ja das mitm gepatche passt überspitzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab mir das video eben angesehen dass druffi gepostet hat - naja so richtig fesch fidnet man diese mädls wohl nur wenn man in diesem alter ist ^^ bzw vll könnt man mehr über "hübschheit" von emo girlies sagen wenn sie älter als 14 wären^^

salut


----------



## chopi (16. Februar 2008)

ich hab den thread nicht verfolgt->weiss nicht was du meinst

aber noch ma zu meinem post
wir menschen haben eine schöne welt bekommen und sind momentan dabei,sie zu zerstören...
vllt kroegen wirs noch hin,bzw die evolution,damit wir uns nicht irgendwann digitale pizza ind inet-real reindenken,nachdem wir wieder 200jahre nicht geschlafen haben,nur jeden tag ne spritze n befehl in unseren wtf-ordner

schauriger gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Februar 2008)

druffi21 schrieb:


> @völligbuffed nennst mich kiddy? du kleiner kack noob gib mir mal deine anschrift ich fahre mittwoch nach berlin da kann ich dir mal zeigen wie kiddy ich bin!!
> .........
> mfg


Wie geil! Du hättest einen Platz in meiner Signatur verdient... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (16. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wie geil! Du hättest einen Platz in meiner Signatur verdient...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du allerdings auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



s.u.


----------



## Lurock (16. Februar 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du allerdings auch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Lol, danke.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Februar 2008)

druffi21 schrieb:


> @völligbuffed nennst mich kiddy? du kleiner kack noob gib mir mal deine anschrift ich fahre mittwoch nach berlin da kann ich dir mal zeigen wie kiddy ich bin!!



Das ünterstützt nur meine Aussage und verwirft Ideen zu deiner vorhandenden Intelligenz.


----------



## grandmastr (16. Februar 2008)

gegen richtige Emos habe ich nix, kenne auch den einen oder anderen. Gegen dieses ganze nachgemachte Etwas, was am Duisburger HBF rumrennt (muss da leider jeden Tag vorbei) habe ich schon was. Aber das betrifft weniger die richtigen Emos, das is nur ne Kinder-Rebellenphase von 12 Jahren aufwärts


----------



## LMay (17. Februar 2008)

Ist doch viel besser, sich knüllebunt anzuziehen und mitm Lächeln ein Eis zu futtern, wenn die Welt so böse ist, als deswegen in schwarzen Klamotten rumzurennen?!
Wer wegen seiner Musikrichtung schwarz gekleidet und geschminkt rumrennt. okay, jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur weil die Welt böse sein soll, schwarz angezogen rumrennen und ein böses Gesicht machen? Öhm...ja, genau >< das wird helfen...
(@chopi übrigens^^)

Ich steh dann lieber auf meine High-Heels 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (17. Februar 2008)

druffi21 schrieb:


> [...]über punks regt sich doch auch keiner auf oder hasst sie
> warum dann die emos[...]


Wann hast du schonmal gesehen,dass sich ein Punk ritzt?Wann hast du schonmal gesehen,dass ein punk in 
eine ecke geht und heult?Du kannst Punks nicht mit Emos vergleichen,weil es ein ganz anderer Style ist.Außerdem werden Punks nicht gehasst,weil nicht vermehrt Jugendliche Punks an Bahnhöfen,MC Donalds und co auftreten.Und nochwas Emo girlzzz,wie du sie nennst,sind meistens lesbisch....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jacks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Und nochwas Emo girlzzz,wie du sie nennst,sind meistens lesbisch....



Das hat damit aber eigentlich GAR NIX zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (17. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Wann hast du schonmal gesehen,dass sich ein Punk ritzt?Wann hast du schonmal gesehen,dass ein punk in
> eine ecke geht und heult?Du kannst Punks nicht mit Emos vergleichen,weil es ein ganz anderer Style ist.Außerdem werden Punks nicht gehasst,weil nicht vermehrt Jugendliche Punks an Bahnhöfen,MC Donalds und co auftreten.Und nochwas Emo girlzzz,wie du sie nennst,sind meistens lesbisch....
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHA.
Da sieht man mal wie man absolut KEINE Ahnung haben und trotzdem sein Halbwissen supertoll zum Thema beitragen kann.

Punks und ritzen gibt's nicht, klar. Weil Punks sind ja alles emotional abgestumpfte die keine Probleme haben und deshalb nie auf die Idee kämen sich selbst zu verletzen. Wenn du eine Szene nicht kennst, dann mutmaße besser nicht über sie, kommt nur Blödsinn bei rum ;>
Und zu der Sache mit den Bahnhöfen/öffentlichen Plätzen, da sind Punks immer noch die am häufigsten vertretene Jugendsubkultur die man vorfindet, kann ich mir nicht erklären wie du auf die Idee kommst an solchen Plätzen würden nur Emos abhängen. Da frag ich mich ehrlich gesagt wie oft du an solchen Plätzen unterwegs bist Oo

Überhaupt gehen die meisten hier von irgendwelchen Vorurteilen aus über die sie irgendwann mal (vermutlich im Internet) gerüchteweise gehört haben und stricken sich daraus eine "Meinung" zusammen, die ja super erfahrungsbasiert ist.


Emo und Ritzen bzw SSV gehören nicht zusammen. Punkt.

Es mag sein dass viele die eben diese psychischen Probleme haben die einen zur Selbstverletzung führen sich in der Emoszene wohl(er) fühlen da es in der Musik eben oft um genau solche traurigen/emotonalen Themen geht um die sich die Gedanken von betroffenen drehen. Also sammeln sich unter der Musikrichtung eben viele solcher Menschen.
Dazu kommen dann natürlich wie bei JEDER ANDEREN Jugendsubkultur AUCH die Trittbrettfahrer/Poser/Nachahmer, diejenigen die nur mitmachen weil es gerade in ihrem Umkreis häufig vorkommt und so entsteht dann ein Trend/Hype wie bei Emo.

Aber das SSV ist nicht nur in der Emo-Kultur vorhanden (da wird es nur breitgetreten weil irgendjemand halt mal auf die grandiose Idee kam diese ganzen Witze zu reißen in denen es um Emos und Selbstverletzung geht, leichtgläubige/naive Menschen und solche die es einfach gern so sehen wollen nehmen das als bare Münze und das Gerücht verbeitet sich...), nein auch gerade im Punk und zum Beispiel im Black Metal ist dieses Verhalten stellenweise stark vertreten. Da hackt aber niemand drauf rum weil es bei diesen Subkulturen andere große Auffälligkeiten gibt über die sich lustig gemacht und Gerüchte verbreitet werden.



Lurock schrieb:


> Ich ritze mich aber nicht, weil ich mich anders anziehe.
> Ich komme damit klar, wenn Leute sagen: "Wie läuft der denn rum.."
> Emo's anscheinend nicht, dir müssen weinen und sich ritzen.


Du bestätigste genau das was ich oben geschrieben habe, keine Ahnung, aber Vorurteile als Wissen ausgeben. Daumen hoch! :>


----------



## Lurock (17. Februar 2008)

Ach Nalcarya, du hast es doch selbst gesagt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Unter den Emo's sind die meisten Ritzer PUNKT
Schluss aus Ende, nirgendwo sonst sind so viele.
Klar, gibts die auch wo anders, aber da gibts die meisten.
Das ist so, als wenn du sagen würdest, Afrikaner sind
weiß, weil 4 davon es wirklich sind, die anderen 10 Milliarden
Schwarzen beachtest du aber nicht. Genau das machst du.
Die meisten Ritzer sind nun mal Emo's oder Emocore-Hörer
oder was immer du willst. In keiner Musikrichtung o.ä. ist
es so oft vertreten. So, für mich wars das hier in dem
Fred, fresst euch ruhig an eurer Meinung fest entgegen
aller Tatsachen, mir egal.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Februar 2008)

Wer hat bloß diese empirischen Daten gesammelt. Da werde ich doch direkt mal bei Destatis vorbeischauen, wieviele Punks ihre Haare rot färben. Sind doch bestimmt die meisten, schließlich habe ich schon die meisten damit gesehen.


----------



## chopi (17. Februar 2008)

LMay schrieb:


> Ist doch viel besser, sich knüllebunt anzuziehen und mitm Lächeln ein Eis zu futtern, wenn die Welt so böse ist, als deswegen in schwarzen Klamotten rumzurennen?!
> Wer wegen seiner Musikrichtung schwarz gekleidet und geschminkt rumrennt. okay, jedem das Seine
> 
> 
> ...


 ich lauf ja bunt rum^^ war nur ne idee,wieso die sich so verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


na ok vllt bin ich ein bissl emo^^ aber nur n bischen


----------



## glacios (18. Februar 2008)

Klar über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, besonders über Kleidungsgeschmack, aber wie sagt man so schön: Kleider machen Leute.
Tjo genauso ist es. Also könnt ich NIE mit solchen Leuten befreundet sein, auch wenn sie sich verhalten wie normale Menschen. Das mag vielleicht oberflächlich und arrogant klingen, aber ich würd mich genieren mit solchen "Menschen" abzuhängen. Ich mein, ich hab schon Emos gesehen, da konnt ich echt nimmer unterscheiden ob des jetzt Männlein oder Weiblein sein soll. Und selbst wenn man großzügig über den Kleidungsstil hinwegsehen könnte, dann blieb da immer noch die Tatsache, dass der Emo einfach zu emo(tional) ist. Ich mein, wenn grad Deutschland EM-Sieger geworden ist, dann möchte ich sicher kein Ding an meiner Seite haben, des sich die Tränen an seiner Haarmatte ausweint, während ich in Feierlaune bin.


----------



## kargash (18. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Klar über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, besonders über Kleidungsgeschmack, aber wie sagt man so schön: Kleider machen Leute.
> Tjo genauso ist es. Also könnt ich NIE mit solchen Leuten befreundet sein, auch wenn sie sich verhalten wie normale Menschen. Das mag vielleicht oberflächlich und arrogant klingen, aber ich würd mich genieren mit solchen "Menschen" abzuhängen. Ich mein, ich hab schon Emos gesehen, da konnt ich echt nimmer unterscheiden ob des jetzt Männlein oder Weiblein sein soll. Und selbst wenn man großzügig über den Kleidungsstil hinwegsehen könnte, dann blieb da immer noch die Tatsache, dass der Emo einfach zu emo(tional) ist. Ich mein, wenn grad Deutschland EM-Sieger geworden ist, dann möchte ich sicher kein Ding an meiner Seite haben, des sich die Tränen an seiner Haarmatte ausweint, während ich in Feierlaune bin.



/signe

Nimm aber lieber die Handball WM da sind wir sogar Weltmeister.


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Klar über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, besonders über Kleidungsgeschmack, aber wie sagt man so schön: Kleider machen Leute.
> Tjo genauso ist es. Also könnt ich NIE mit solchen Leuten befreundet sein, auch wenn sie sich verhalten wie normale Menschen. Das mag vielleicht oberflächlich und arrogant klingen, aber ich würd mich genieren mit solchen "Menschen" abzuhängen. Ich mein, ich hab schon Emos gesehen, da konnt ich echt nimmer unterscheiden ob des jetzt Männlein oder Weiblein sein soll. Und selbst wenn man großzügig über den Kleidungsstil hinwegsehen könnte, dann blieb da immer noch die Tatsache, dass der Emo einfach zu emo(tional) ist. Ich mein, wenn grad Deutschland EM-Sieger geworden ist, dann möchte ich sicher kein Ding an meiner Seite haben, des sich die Tränen an seiner Haarmatte ausweint, während ich in Feierlaune bin.



Sry, aber Leute wie Dich kann ich mal gar nicht ab....Wer sich so seinen Freundeskreis aussucht und auf die Klamotten anderer achtet, ist meiner Meinung nach nichts Wert im Leben.

Wo steht denn, das jeder Emo wegen irgendwas gleich heult? Kannst Du mir bitte einen Link schicken? Danke!!

Was bildest Du Dir ein, das Du alle über einen Kamm scherst? Du willst nicht mal was mit den Leuten zu tun haben, obwohl Du noch nie einen kennengelernt hast? 

Wie läufst Du rum? Ich würde gern ein Foto sehen um zu beurteilen ob Du nicht doch noch beschissenere aussiehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Seltsam, das von Dir auf mybuffed kein Foto zu sehen ist...Foto pls!!!!

Schon klar, geh heulen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lambiii (18. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Klar über Geschmack lässt sich streiten, besonders über Kleidungsgeschmack, aber wie sagt man so schön: Kleider machen Leute.
> Tjo genauso ist es. Also könnt ich NIE mit solchen Leuten befreundet sein, auch wenn sie sich verhalten wie normale Menschen. Das mag vielleicht oberflächlich und arrogant klingen, aber ich würd mich genieren mit solchen "Menschen" abzuhängen. Ich mein, ich hab schon Emos gesehen, da konnt ich echt nimmer unterscheiden ob des jetzt Männlein oder Weiblein sein soll. Und selbst wenn man großzügig über den Kleidungsstil hinwegsehen könnte, dann blieb da immer noch die Tatsache, dass der Emo einfach zu emo(tional) ist. Ich mein, wenn grad Deutschland EM-Sieger geworden ist, dann möchte ich sicher kein Ding an meiner Seite haben, des sich die Tränen an seiner Haarmatte ausweint, während ich in Feierlaune bin.


lol?Emotional heißt wohl nicht nur heulen...Auch lachen usw sind Emotionen.
Wie kann man nur so arrogant sein wie du?


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Februar 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> lol?Emotional heißt wohl nicht nur heulen...Auch lachen usw sind Emotionen.
> Wie kann man nur so arrogant sein wie du?



Siehst du, du heulst schon wieder xD
Go cry emo kid.


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Siehst du, du heulst schon wieder xD
> Go cry emo kid.



Du solltest anderen nicht das Wort im mund verdrehen, besser gesagt, Dir
die Gefühle so legen, wie Du sie gern hättest. Er hat geschrieben "lol", das 
heißt für mich was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

> *lol?*Emotional heißt wohl nicht nur heulen...Auch lachen usw sind Emotionen.
> Wie kann man nur so arrogant sein wie du?


lol? = laut oder leise weinen?


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Sry, aber Leute wie Dich kann ich mal gar nicht ab....Wer sich so seinen Freundeskreis aussucht und auf die Klamotten anderer achtet, ist meiner Meinung nach nichts Wert im Leben.
> 
> Wo steht denn, das jeder Emo wegen irgendwas gleich heult? Kannst Du mir bitte einen Link schicken? Danke!!
> 
> ...



Die wollen ja garnicht, dass man sich mit ihnen anfreundet. Also ich habe schon mehr als einem Emo ein Taschentuch angeboten, da kamen nie besonders nette Reaktionen. Tja die Jugend von Heute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Du solltest anderen nicht das Wort im mund verdrehen, besser gesagt, Dir
> die Gefühle so legen, wie Du sie gern hättest. Er hat geschrieben "lol", das
> heißt für mich was anderes
> 
> ...



Tief im Inneren heut dein Smiley auch, glaub mir.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

lol -> lachen
lol*?* -> aufregen


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Die wollen ja garnicht, dass man sich mit ihnen anfreundet. Also ich habe schon mehr als einem Emo ein Taschentuch angeboten, da kamen nie besonders nette Reaktionen. Tja die Jugend von Heute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Na Du scheinst ja die Megaerfahrung gemacht zu haben. Aber sag mir doch mal eins: Was stört dich daran? Ich meine, fühlst Du dich belästigt durch ihr aussehen oder was? 
Findest Du dich nicht, das du dich ein bissl lächerlich machst?



> Tief im Inneren heut dein Smiley auch, glaub mir.



Meinst Du "heult"? 
Da sieht man wie gute menschenkenntnisse du hast. Kennst mich nicht mal annährend und bringst solche dummen kommentare....


----------



## glacios (18. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Siehst du, du heulst schon wieder xD
> Go cry emo kid.





Yozoshura schrieb:


> Tief im Inneren heut dein Smiley auch, glaub mir.


Hahaha, geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Lambiii schrieb:


> lol?Emotional heißt wohl nicht nur heulen...Auch lachen usw sind Emotionen.
> Wie kann man nur so arrogant sein wie du?


1. Ja ich bin arrogant - hast du n Problem damit?
2. Ich rede hier nicht von emotional, sondern von Emos und die freuen sich nicht, sondern hocken blöd am Boden und bemitleiden sich selber.





Huntara schrieb:


> Sry, aber Leute wie Dich kann ich mal gar nicht ab....Wer sich so seinen Freundeskreis aussucht und auf die Klamotten anderer achtet, ist meiner Meinung nach nichts Wert im Leben.
> 
> Wo steht denn, das jeder Emo wegen irgendwas gleich heult? Kannst Du mir bitte einen Link schicken? Danke!!
> 
> Was bildest Du Dir ein, das Du alle über einen Kamm scherst? Du willst nicht mal was mit den Leuten zu tun haben, obwohl Du noch nie einen kennengelernt hast?


Haha du bist so geil, ich liebe es, wie du dich immer selbst disst mit jedem Thread, den du schreibst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jop für dich bin ich nichts wert, weil du einer der Leute wärst, die ich als allererster mobben würde!
Wieso brauchst du für alles einen Link, hast du keine eigene Meinung, bzw. bist du zu schwach sie zu vertreten? Ich brauch kein Wikipedia, um zu wissen, dass die meisten Emos eben Heulsusen sind, da schau ich nur mal zum Bahnhof, da seh ich sie am dreckigen Boden sitzen, wie sie sich gegenseitig in den Armen liegen, da könnt ich scho speien.
Natürlich schere ich alle über einen Kamm, aber des is mir scheißegal. Wenn von 100 Emos einer korrekt ist, ist mir des wurst. Außerdem sucht man sich immer Freunde, die einem Wesensähnlich sind und die sinds nunmal in keinster Weise, da brauch ich auch keinen von denen näher kennenlernen. Man langt ja auch net ins Feuer, um zu wissen, dass es heiß ist.


Huntara schrieb:


> Wie läufst Du rum? Ich würde gern ein Foto sehen um zu beurteilen ob Du nicht doch noch beschissenere aussiehst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hahaha wie geil! Jop ich bin ja auch tierisch hässlich und in Wirklichkeit ein Außenseiter, deswegen muss ich hier im Buffedforum meinen Frust auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Warum sollte ich Fotos hinzufügen, wenn mich mein Profil a) überhaupt nicht intressiert und b) ich nicht will, dass mich solche Leute wie du dann anschreiben, weil sie sich verliebt haben und c) ich unendlich hässlich bin?
Übrigens: Wenn dich solche Leute wie ich nicht intressieren, warum stellst du ihnen dann im Mybuffed-Profil nach? Tief in deiner Seele freust du dich über jeden Beitrag, den ich schreib, weil du dann endlich wieder was zu lachen hast, nachdem viele Leute hier Depris und Schwarzseher sind.


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Na Du scheinst ja die Megaerfahrung gemacht zu haben. Aber sag mir doch mal eins: Was stört dich daran? Ich meine, fühlst Du dich belästigt durch ihr aussehen oder was?
> Findest Du dich nicht, das du dich ein bissl lächerlich machst?
> Meinst Du "heult"?
> Da sieht man wie gute menschenkenntnisse du hast. Kennst mich nicht mal annährend und bringst solche dummen kommentare....


Ja ich meine heult und nein dass mit dem Smiley musst du nicht so ernst nehmen süsse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich mich lächerlich machen, bestimmt nicht. Wieso fühlst du dich denn so angegriffen, du hast sogar recht, ich kenne dich nicht und das soll auch so bleiben emokopf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Ja mich belästigt ihr aussehen..*riesen bogen mach*.


----------



## Yozoshura (18. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> 2. Ich rede hier nicht von emotional, sondern von Emos und die freuen sich nicht, sondern hocken blöd am Boden und bemitleiden sich selber.



Der Satz triffts auf den Punkt. IN YOUR FACE EMO!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (18. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wer hat bloß diese empirischen Daten gesammelt. Da werde ich doch direkt mal bei Destatis vorbeischauen, wieviele Punks ihre Haare rot färben. Sind doch bestimmt die meisten, schließlich habe ich schon die meisten damit gesehen.


Ja, ist wirklich erstaunlich welch eine unerschütterliche Tatsache es ist, dass alle Emos dem Klischee eines "Emos" entsprechen. Oo



Lurock schrieb:


> Ach Nalcarya, du hast es doch selbst gesagt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ähm, ich glaub du hast mich etwas falsch verstanden. Ich hab in keinster Weise zu "vertuschen" versucht dass es in der Emo-Szene verdammt viele Ritzer gibt - ich habe lediglich gesagt bzw wollte ich sagen dass der Emo-(Life)style nicht durch Ritzen definiert wird und dass es nicht die einzige Subkultur ist in der das häufig auftritt. Wenn man das sagt könnte man auch sagen das alle Black Metaller Satanisten und alle Punks Alkoholiker sind (was viele ignorante Menschen ja auch tun) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wer sagt denn dass alle Leute die sich ritzen das machen weil es "cool" ist und weil sie Ach so pseudo-deprimiert sind? Schonmal darüber nachgedacht dass es viele gibt die echte psychische Probleme wie Depressionen haben? Sind dass dann auch Heulsusen die ein "Go cry, Emo Kid!" verdient haben? 
Würde mich mal interessieren was ihr darüber denkt wenn ein euch nahe stehender/befreundeter Mensch Depressionen hat, lacht ihr den dann auch aus? Oo

Und um das mal klarzustellen, weil hier manche scheinbar davon ausgehen dass jeder der die Emo-Kultur irgendwie verteidigt selbst ein Emo-Kid ist: ich identifiziere mich selbst so sehr als Emo wie als Bratkartoffel. Hm, Bratkartoffeln... *essengeht* :>


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

> Hahaha wie geil! Jop ich bin ja auch tierisch hässlich und in Wirklichkeit ein Außenseiter, deswegen muss ich hier im Buffedforum meinen Frust auslassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Richtig! Das hast Du gut erkannt, weil Du in der tat jemand bist über den ich lachen muss. Da Du nicht argumentieren kannst, wünsche ich Dir noch viel spaß...tschöööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ja ich meine heult und nein dass mit dem Smiley musst du nicht so ernst nehmen süsse.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sry, ich geb zu, hier im buffed Forum werden manche schnell unsachlich und ich weiß auch oft nicht wie es gemeint ist. Nee, ich bin kein Emo....öhm, nö  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

um mal überhaupt nicht auf euers einzugehn:

ich hab nichts gegen emos-auch nichts gegen weibliche,sofern sie von zeit zu zeit auch mal lächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gegen so hardcore-emos mit überall aufschlitzen blut auffangen und trinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab ich auch nichts 

gegen die in der mitte hab ich was


----------



## glacios (18. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> um mal überhaupt nicht auf euers einzugehn:
> 
> ich hab nichts gegen emos-auch nichts gegen weibliche,sofern sie von zeit zu zeit auch mal lächeln
> 
> ...



Hä??


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

1. war nur i.ne vorstellung von nem emo,der grade auf i.welchen drogen ist und tierisch abgeht,sollte nur ne übertreibung werden

2."die in dfer mitte" sind für mich,die das nur machen,weil "schwarz das neue schwarz ist" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sich nur ritzen,weils den anderen gefällt (?),usw


----------



## Alanium (18. Februar 2008)

Was ich noch sagen wollte: Emo hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit Ritzen, in der Ecke sitzen und Heulen etc. zu tun... 

"Emo" beschreibt einfach nur eine Musikrichtung, die sehr emotional ist, zB befasst sie sich mit Liebe u.ä.

Ich vermute, dass viele der Leute, die sagen "Scheiß Emo" nicht einmal wissen, was es bedeutet (Ich weiß es^^ "Emotional Hardcore" für die andren <3).

Fazit: Emos =!= Ritzen, Heulen! Vllt machen es einige, aber bestimmt nicht, weil sie Emos sind (meine beste Freundin ritzt sich, hat aber mit familiären Problemen zu tun und hier auch überhaupt nichts zu suchen...).


P.S.: Ich finde Emos HOT! (besonders die Jungens) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

könnte jemand vllt ein typisches emo mädchen-pic posten? 8sorry wenn das beleidigend war oder so,war nicht so gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Lurock (18. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> könnte jemand vllt ein typisches emo mädchen-pic posten? 8sorry wenn das beleidigend war oder so,war nicht so gemeint
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Chopi, vergiss es. Jeder kann sich denken wofür du ein Bild von nem Emo-Mädchen willst. 
Hab zwar keine Ahnung warum ausgerechnet Emo, aber naja...


----------



## chopi (18. Februar 2008)

oO war das ironie? sry,bin schon müde^^


----------



## Huntara (18. Februar 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ich noch sagen wollte: Emo hat nicht zwangsläufig etwas mit Ritzen, in der Ecke sitzen und Heulen etc. zu tun...
> 
> "Emo" beschreibt einfach nur eine Musikrichtung, die sehr emotional ist, zB befasst sie sich mit Liebe u.ä.
> 
> ...



Danke, endlich mal ein wirklich sinnvoller Beitrag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## glacios (19. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Danke, endlich mal ein wirklich sinnvoller Beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Zwei Emos haben sich gefunden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (19. Februar 2008)

Dann füge ich auchmal meinen Senf hinzu...


Ich Persönlich mache auch HipHop/Rap Musik in schon etwas professionellerem Bereich und muss sagen die echten leute, die wirklich eine bestimmte Kultur Leben, verhallten sich komischerweise nicht wie die sogenannten "Fans"

Fans: 
bsp. HipHop... Tiefe Hosen, Lange Shirts usw.

Die Musiker selbst: Normale Hosen in ihrer Freizeit, oder aber nicht so Extrem wie die Fans selber...

Ich unterscheide bei jedem Trend oder wie manche hier eher Kultur sagen würden, unter "Faker", "Poser" usw.
In meinen Augen alles ein Großer Markengäg welcher natürlich massig Gewinn bringt und bei jedem Teenie zufinden ist... jaja in der Pupertät ist mann Zornig, will sich von den Eltern absetzen etc...

So Trifft das eine zum anderem...

Ich für meinen Teil Respektiere alle Kulturen, Musikrichtungen usw. Doch das was ich garnicht abhaben kann sind (sorry das ich das so sage) Intollerante Schweine die immer Schreien, dies bla bla das 4 Ever ich mache/höre nichts anderes jaja was ich mache is das beste alles andere ist Dreck...

Sowie Poser sprich Faker

In die Tonne damit...

btw. achtet nicht auf rechtschreibung, sitze auf der Arbeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (19. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Zwei Emos haben sich gefunden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Oh wie süss, ich seh sie schon Hand in Hand bei einem schönen Sonnenuntergang am weinen. (sry das musste sein) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (19. Februar 2008)

glacios schrieb:


> Zwei Emos haben sich gefunden...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du scheinst mich ja richtig gut zu kennen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (19. Februar 2008)

Omg emos sind doch nich schlimm, bei mir an der schule sind viele, und einer meine besten Freunde is einer. (Is erstaunlich wo er al den Tabak und so für seine Schischa hergkriegt^^.


----------



## Besieger (19. Februar 2008)

> Oh wie süss, ich seh sie schon Hand in Hand bei einem schönen Sonnenuntergang am weinen. (sry das musste sein) biggrin.gif






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hordäc1 (19. Februar 2008)

Ach Kiddys, lasst euch doch ned für dumm verkaufen! 
Zwei, drei Gruppen, die irgendwie ähnliche musik machen und Faible für Kajak und schwarze Klamotten haben wurden plötzlich erfolgreich, die Platenbonzen riechen einen Trend und signen alles was genau so klingt und aussieht, bzw. biegen Bands so hin, die treudoofen Fans stylen sich ihren Vorbildern nach, andere Teenies sehn diese und halten das für individualistisch und "anti-mainstream" und machens nach, plötzlich glaubt man Teil einer Bewegung zu sein, die die eigene Andersartigkeit ausdrückt, obwohl man doch nur wieder die selbe schwarze Uniform wie 100 andere Kidies trägt, die Bewegung gibt sich einen Namen ( bzw. kriegt ihn aufgedrückt ), die Alben der "Emo"-Bands werden gekauft, weil man ja dazugehört, noch mehr Bands entstehen und fördern das Wachstum der Bewegung, RTL-Explosiv berichtet über Emos, verwechselt das mit depressiven Jugendlichen, denen ists egal, Tokio-Hotel bringt Emos in die Kindergärten, usw. usw.

Emos? Gibt es nicht, es gibt nur Leute die sich dafür halten.

Meine Meinung

mfg


----------



## Besieger (19. Februar 2008)

@hordäc

aufn punkt gebracht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. Februar 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> [...]
> meine beste Freundin ritzt sich, hat aber mit familiären Problemen zu tun und hier auch überhaupt nichts zu suchen...
> [...]


Sry aber ich muss drauf eingehen...deine beste Freundinn ritzt sich,du weißt es...HALLO?! Geh mal mit ihr zum Psychater oder so,selbst wenn nicht...tu auf alle fälle was


----------



## Clamev (19. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> um mal überhaupt nicht auf euers einzugehn:
> 
> ich hab nichts gegen emos-auch nichts gegen weibliche,sofern sie von zeit zu zeit auch mal lächeln
> 
> ...


DU hast vor allem eins.... KEINE AHNUNG!


> Sry aber ich muss drauf eingehen...deine beste Freundinn ritzt sich,du weißt es...HALLO?! Geh mal mit ihr zum Psychater oder so,selbst wenn nicht...tu auf alle fälle was


DU hast auch echt  keine AHnung von Svv Leute wenn ihr keine AHnung habt lasst es doch einfach


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

wieso darf ich meinen senf nicht dazuigeben,wenn ich ka hab?


----------



## Clamev (19. Februar 2008)

wieso darf ich meinen senf nicht dazuigeben,wenn ich ka hab?

Nc-.-


----------



## chopi (19. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wer ironie findet,darf sie backen und aufmampfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin ja schon raus aus dem thread,man hier wirds aber ungewmütlich


----------



## Lurock (19. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> DU hast vor allem eins.... KEINE AHNUNG!
> 
> DU hast auch echt  keine AHnung von Svv Leute wenn ihr keine AHnung habt lasst es doch einfach


Lass uns an deiner großen "Ahnung" teilhaben und erklär uns diesen sinnlosen hirnverbuggten psychologischen Dünnschiss!


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lass uns an deiner großen "Ahnung" teilhaben und erklär uns diesen sinnlosen hirnverbuggten psychologischen Dünnschiss!


Er hat schon irgendwo recht, wenn man nicht wenigstens ein bisschen was über Psychologie und die Gründe für ernsthaftes/krankhaftes SVV weiß ist es eher schäbig über Leute herzuziehen die ernsthafte Probleme damit haben, ganz unabhängig davon ob's nun Emos sind oder nicht.

Ich persönlich hab mich damit mal ne Weile beschäftigt, nachdem ich die Phase mit dem SVV hinter mir gelassen hatte - ja, ich hab das auch mal gemacht (da gab's den Begriff Emo noch nicht mal...) und deswegen verstehe ich wie es dazu kommen kann und finde es nicht gut sich über wirkliche Probleme in der Richtung lustig zu machen.

Problem ist allerdings dass man heutzutage wohl nie so genau weiß ob eine Person wirklich unter Depressionen etc zu leiden hat oder einfach mit einem kranken Trend schwimmt. Für mich aber lange kein Grund über alle die was damit zu tun haben herzuziehen ;>


----------



## Huntara (19. Februar 2008)

Clamev schrieb:


> DU hast auch echt  keine AHnung von Svv Leute wenn ihr keine AHnung habt lasst es doch einfach



Geb ich Dir absolut Recht!! Wer sich über derartige Leute lustig macht oder sie als minderwertig, ähnliches abstempelt, sollte sich besser nicht äußern.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Geb ich Dir absolut Recht!! Wer sich über derartige Leute lustig macht oder sie als minderwertig, ähnliches abstempelt, sollte sich besser nicht äußern.



Hat er das? Lies doch nochmal was er geschrieben hat.Aber das ist sowiso wieder ein ganz anderes Thema und hat nichts mit den Emos zu tun.


----------



## Huntara (20. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Hat er das? Lies doch nochmal was er geschrieben hat.Aber das ist sowiso wieder ein ganz anderes Thema und hat nichts mit den Emos zu tun.



Les noch mal genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich beziehe das ja nicht auf eine Person und so wie die Aussagen von manchen Allwissenden sind, hat das anscheinend wohl was mit Emo zu tun.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Ich glaube einfach richtige Emos nennen sich garnicht Emo. Gegen Leute mich echten Problemen hab ich nichts! Das sind mehr die Kiddys die das toll finden und Aufmerksamkeit wollen, die haben das sozusagen erfunden diesen Trend. Besonders schlimm finde ich die, die immer rumweinen obwohl sie kaum einen Grund dazu haben. Es gibt genug Menschen denen es wirklich beschissen geht.
Deshalb: Hört auf zu weinen oder ich geb euch einen Grund dazu *bäm in your face emo* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (20. Februar 2008)

looooooooooooooool ich habe persöhnlich nix gegen die...aber wenn die EMOS mich ritzen wollen dann hab ich aufjedenfall was gegen die!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (20. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Ich glaube einfach richtige Emos nennen sich garnicht Emo. Gegen Leute mich echten Problemen hab ich nichts! Das sind mehr die Kiddys die das toll finden und Aufmerksamkeit wollen, die haben das sozusagen erfunden diesen Trend. Besonders schlimm finde ich die, die immer rumweinen obwohl sie kaum einen Grund dazu haben. Es gibt genug Menschen denen es wirklich beschissen geht.
> Deshalb: Hört auf zu weinen oder ich geb euch einen Grund dazu *bäm in your face emo*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du bist so geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ja, genauso seh ich das auch. Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen, was ein Emo sein soll, aber das es dafür bestimmte Charaktereigenschaften geben soll, bzw. Probleme, neeee, nicht wirklich.

Oder meint ihr Emu? Ihr meint alle gar nicht Emo, ihr meint EeeMUUUU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (20. Februar 2008)

das bild ist ja mal geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (20. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Du bist so geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke, willst gleich noch ein Bild von mir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber den Teil in der Mitte hab ich jetzt nich gaanz geschnallt. War da jetzt irgendwo versteckte Ironie oder darf ich das so nehmen wies steht?

Hrhr Emo, Emu wo ist da der Unterschied




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (21. Februar 2008)

Nee, Ironie war da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber Dein Bild ist ja mal der Oberhammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Nee, Ironie war da nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na dann sind wir doch nicht so verschieden wie ich dachte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehn wir einen Kaffe zusammen trinken? Morgen vieleicht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (21. Februar 2008)

beste pizza auf der welt...die emo pizza...schneidet sich von selbst xD


----------



## Huntara (21. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir doch nicht so verschieden wie ich dachte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein ich trau mich nicht, ich hab Angst vor Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nicht das Du ein getarnter Emo oder jetzt doch Emu bist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (21. Februar 2008)

:jahoo: jetzt wirds geil xD


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Nein ich trau mich nicht, ich hab Angst vor Dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein ich denke nicht das ich ein Emu/Emo bin! =) Du brauchst doch keine Angst haben ich bin zahm!
Na überredet?


----------



## Yozoshura (21. Februar 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> beste pizza auf der welt...die emo pizza...schneidet sich von selbst xD


dafür hast du dir ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  verdient


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (21. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> dafür hast du dir ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (21. Februar 2008)

Mich wundert es irgendwie grad, dass es den Fred überhaupt noch gibt.
Waren die Gott & Die Weltler mal artig. Schau schau (:


----------



## kargash (21. Februar 2008)

Naja die Emos kommen sogar dieses Jahr zum Wacken,schlimm genug.

Ich finde es schlimm,weil ich schon schlechte Erfahrung mit den ganzen Pseudo Emos gemacht habe.


----------



## Huntara (21. Februar 2008)

Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, wie man eine bestimmte "Gruppierung" nicht mag oder mal übertrieben gesagt verachtet. 

Das wäre wie, als wenn ich sagen würde alle Punks sind Asis, saufen, kiffen und sind schlecht für mich und meine Umgebung.

Ich meine, das sind doch auch nur Menschen, mit verschiedenen Ansichtssachen und was wäre doch das Leben langweilig, wenn jeder so denken würde wie ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....ähm, moment mal....das war ein Eigentor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

kargash schrieb:


> Naja die Emos kommen sogar dieses Jahr zum Wacken,schlimm genug.


Hö? Was für ne typische Emo Band spielt denn dieses Jahr in Wacken? Ich seh keine im LineUp, aber ich kenn auch nciht alle Bands die im LineUp stehen :>


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Hö? Was für ne typische Emo Band spielt denn dieses Jahr in Wacken? Ich seh keine im LineUp, aber ich kenn auch nciht alle Bands die im LineUp stehen :>



Ich habe gelernt, das ein Emo nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun hat. Wenn ihr mir jetzt anderes verklickern wollt, bin ich echt beleidigt, weil ich eh schon bei diesem Thema mehr als durcheinander bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> Ich habe gelernt, das ein Emo nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun hat. Wenn ihr mir jetzt anderes verklickern wollt, bin ich echt beleidigt, weil ich eh schon bei diesem Thema mehr als durcheinander bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das Wort Emo kommt von der Musikrichtung Emocore - so ist das einfach. Was sich mittlerweile daraus entwickelt hat muss nicht unbedingt was mit genau dieser Musikrichtung zu tun haben, hat es aber größtenteils schon.

Wer hat dir erzählt dass Emo nichts mit Musik zu tun hat? Oo


/edit:


Huntara schrieb:


> Ich kann es einfach nicht verstehen, wie man eine bestimmte "Gruppierung" nicht mag oder mal übertrieben gesagt verachtet.
> 
> Das wäre wie, als wenn ich sagen würde alle Punks sind Asis, saufen, kiffen und sind schlecht für mich und meine Umgebung.


Genau das hab ich ja auch schon gesagt. Aber längere Beiträge oder meine Beiträge scheint hier ja keiner zu lesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (22. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> alle Punks sind Asis, saufen, kiffen und sind schlecht für mich und meine Umgebung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hast du vollkommen recht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

Yozoshura schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Da hast du vollkommen recht.
> ...



Mannnoooo, dat war ironisch gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber ich weiß ja wie Du es meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (22. Februar 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ein Emo hat nichts mit der Musikrichtung zu tun.



@nalcarya

Habs Dir noch mal rausgesucht. Ja, ich denke auch, das es schon mit der Musikrichtung zu tun hat, aber die Entwicklung in eine andere geht? Ach, ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter. Ich finde, wir sollten uns mal einen richtigen Emo suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.




> Genau das hab ich ja auch schon gesagt. Aber längere Beiträge oder meine Beiträge scheint hier ja keiner zu lesen.



Doch, ich lese Deine Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## nalcarya (22. Februar 2008)

Huntara schrieb:


> @nalcarya
> 
> Habs Dir noch mal rausgesucht. Ja, ich denke auch, das es schon mit der Musikrichtung zu tun hat, aber die Entwicklung in eine andere geht? Ach, ich weiß auch nicht mehr weiter. Ich finde, wir sollten uns mal einen richtigen Emo suchen
> 
> ...


Ich kenn ein paar, aber mehr so flüchtig, man sieht sich halt auf den diversen Rock-/Mteal orientierten Veranstaltungen hier in der Gegend. Die sind aber eben nicht von der Emo-Kid Varainte, sondern rein musikalisch und stylemäßig "Emo". Also nix mit depri sein und ritzen und so... :>



> Doch, ich lese Deine Beiträge
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Yay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (26. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


schon vorbei zwar aber das solls jetzt jedes jahr geben


----------



## Kerindor (26. Februar 2008)

Irgendwie zeigt mir dieser Thread wie alt ich doch bin.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bis jetzt war ich der Ansicht diese Emos wären irgendwelche Tokio Hotel Fans die sich die Namen ihrer Angebeteten in die Arme schnitzen
 und diese anderen Nietenträger haben halt nur andere Vorstellungen von einer guten Nummer *peitsch-auaahmm*.


Wenn ich es mir recht überlege ist es recht angenehm keinen "Style" kopieren zu müssen oder irgendeinem "Subgenre" anzugehören.
Bin alt genug für meinen eigenen Stil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (26. Februar 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> schon vorbei zwar aber das solls jetzt jedes jahr geben



das is ur nicht lustig o_O
eher erschreckend

hallo...so sehr mich emos nerven, man kann nicht zu ner hetze aufrufen o_O
die amis spinnen doch -_-

salut


----------



## Minastirit (26. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> das is ur nicht lustig o_O
> eher erschreckend
> 
> hallo...so sehr mich emos nerven, man kann nicht zu ner hetze aufrufen o_O
> ...




HALT  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Tokio hotel schaut auch so aus .. die haben genau gleiche haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 CRIT DEM DOWN ;D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (29. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> das is ur nicht lustig o_O
> eher erschreckend
> 
> hallo...so sehr mich emos nerven, man kann nicht zu ner hetze aufrufen o_O
> ...




ich finde das klingt ganz vernünftig


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

lol   gerad heute auf Blick-Online gesehen. Ich finde den Titel so geil.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

KLICK


----------



## Yozoshura (25. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol   gerad heute auf Blick-Online gesehen. Ich finde den Titel so geil.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hrhr, sowas hört man doch gerne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Es gibt doch noch Gerechtigkeit auf dieser Welt.


----------



## rEdiC (25. April 2008)

Also manche hier haben echt nen Schaden.Ich mein das sind auch nur normale Menschen die einen bestimmten Style und eine andere Lebenseinstellung haben als die Maße.Manche hier erinnern mich an einen gewissen Mann der Deutschland in den Ruin getrieben hat.So von wegen "alles was "anders" ist ausrotten." Lasst sie doch rumlaufen wie sie wollen.

Und nein ich bin kein Emo und würde nie so rumlaufen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. April 2008)

vergesst die emos

die krocha sind jetzt in xD

www.krocha.at

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lq6fpjTnDfU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVYCmWTMNgw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pp0nBlg-DS0
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwB2lpGKbAs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hdb967NA6LE...feature=related

salut


----------



## Thedynamike (25. April 2008)

Emo? Waren das diese 12-15-Jährigen, die sich während der Pubertät immer umbringen wollten?


----------



## -bloodberry- (25. April 2008)

Krocha.
wtf?

Sieht mir mehr nach Leuten aus, die meinen Jumpstyle und Shuffle zu nicht passender Musik tanzen zu müssen.
Jumpstyle gehört zu Jump und Shuffle gehört zu Hardstyle. Fertig.
Echt arm. ;D


----------



## RubenPlinius (25. April 2008)

krocha sans xD

praq und bam oida

^^
ne ist momentan besonders in wien und in oberösterreich mode... sind witzig zum anschaun xD


----------



## DocFloppy (25. April 2008)

Emo´s .... neumodische Bezeichnung.... tzö

mir irgendwie egal....


----------



## Maximolider (29. April 2008)

wollte sich nicht jeder in der pubertät mal umbringen?


----------



## nalcarya (29. April 2008)

Maximolider schrieb:


> wollte sich nicht jeder in der pubertät mal umbringen?


Auch wenn die meisten das öffentlich nie zugeben würden, sind es wahrscheinlich ziemlich viele - wobei natürlich noch ein großer Unterschied zwischen "wollen" und "tatsächlich versuchen" ist.


----------



## Maximolider (29. April 2008)

ich meine mich errinnern zu können,das ich das auf jeden fall mal wollte....aber gottseidank habe ich es wie 99 prozent aller pubertierenden nicht getan.....jetzt mit 35 muss ich sagen:"Gute Entscheidung"


----------



## zificult (29. April 2008)

hüüüühüüüü, was haben alle gegen mich hüüühüüü, das verstehe ich nich hüüühüü...ich färb mir erstmal meinen Scheitel Schgwarz, dann wein ich weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chroesh (29. April 2008)

wenn ich mir die ganzen kleien weiber und dummen kerle in berlin ansehe, die glauben mit einem schwarzen scheitel, n paar buttons und chucks was individuelles zu sein könnt ich kot***.....der grund für meine abneigung is der, dass dieses ganze emo-gehabe nur ne modeerscheinung is und deswegen nichts is, auf das man stolz sein kann....EMOS = MITLÄUFER


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

Die "wirklichen Emos" sind in meinen Augen schwache/verletzte Menschen,denen geholfen werden muss.Der neue "Trend" ist erbärmlich,lächerlich,tuntig und einfach nicht zu verstehen,wie man soetwas nachahmen kann.Das ist so,als wenn ich mir ein paar Nadeln in den Arm stecke und den rumzeige und behaupte ich sei Heroinabhängig.Ich kenne einige Leute,die sich als Emos verkleiden.Das sind meistens kleine Würmer die keiner mag und mit ihrem Aussehen um Aufmerksamkeit und Ansehen betteln.


----------



## Seydea (29. April 2008)

Nolamé schrieb:


> Ich hab nix gegen Emos, ich hab nix gegen Punks, ich hab nur was gegen Gangsta-Kinnas DiE sO sChReIbEn und reden, dass kein normaler Mensch daraus noch etwas entziffern bzw. verstehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




/sign

;DD
Jeder soll einfach so sein wie er will meiju;D 
Aber mich würde ja interessieren wie der Threadsteller sein emodasein definiert;D
(sry wenn ers schon gemacht hat, hab nich ALLES durchgelesen;DD)

GLG


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

wenn ein emo was zu trinken wäre, was wäre er wohl???








na ein Wein!


----------



## rEdiC (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> wenn ein emo was zu trinken wäre, was wäre er wohl???
> na ein Wein!



You are so......not funny.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> You are so......not funny.




und was hat ein emo am liebsten aufs brot???















na AUFSCHNITT!!!!!!*

HA HAA HAAAA*


----------



## rEdiC (30. April 2008)

Vreen schrieb:


> und was hat ein emo am liebsten aufs brot???
> na AUFSCHNITT!!!!!!*
> 
> HA HAA HAAAA*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




und wo übernachtet ein emo wenn er mal nicht zuhause ist?














na IM RITZ !!!!!!!!

*
HAAAAAA HAAAA HAA HAAAAAAAAAAA HAAAAA GAAAAAA (*geier*)*


----------



## m1Cha (30. April 2008)

Wie bekommt man nen Emo vom baum?



Seil durch schneiden.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

m1Cha schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man nen Emo vom baum?
> Seil durch schneiden.





die meisten emos sind richtige *Schlitz*ohren


----------



## m1Cha (30. April 2008)

Wie schützen sich Emo's beim sex?


Mit weingummis.


----------



## Vreen (30. April 2008)

warum verlassen emos um 23 uhr die disco?




















da beginnt die happy hour.


----------



## Selor Kiith (1. Mai 2008)

Um mal wieder was konstruktives beizutragen, Emos an sich gehen mir eigentlich ziemlich am Arsch vorbei auch wenn mich der ganze "Stil" ziemlich annervt (Entschuldigung aber für mich sieht es wirklich einfach nur scheiße aus, kein Sinn für Ästhetik, wie sagte hier doch jemand Schuhcreme-Eichhörnchen...)
und natürlich die ganze Stimmung die, die Verbreiten "Ach es geht ja soooo schlecht, alles ist total schlecht etc. bla" 
DAS kann ich erst recht nicht leiden, jammer aber nichts dafür tun und niemand kann mir sagen das gefühlte und geschätzte 90% der Kinners da so dermaßen Psychisch im Arsch (entschuldigt die Wortwahl) sind, das die da nur miese Laune verbreiten und sich aus Jux die Arme aufschneiden...
Viele machen es wohl einfach nur, weil mans eben halt so macht...
Aber diese Stimmung die, die Verbreiten ist wirklich das schlimmste für mich eigentlich Naturfrohen und Freudeversprühenden Menschen...

Schonmal in nem Bus abends gesessen, hinten sitzend überall diese "Mode-Emos"? Diese Bedrückende Stimmung die dann herrscht überall nur Schwarzhaarige Kinder sitzen die total deprimiert den Boden anstarren, da kräuseln sich mir die Nackenhaare...

Aber es gibt auch Hoffnung... zumindestens scheinen nicht alle schon zu sehr auf diese Depristimmung eingeschossen zu sein und ich konnte ein paar wieder dazu bringen "Die ach so schlechte Welt und Situation" mit Kraft und Willen zu bereinigen zu versuchen anstatt sich ihr zu ergeben und dann das Leid auch allen anderen zeigen zu müssen...

Sodele
Let's have some Fun, hug some Trees and greet the Starlight and the Morning Sun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. Mai 2008)

Kennt ihr schon die neue Emo Pizza?


schneidet sich selbst


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. Mai 2008)

Für alle, die Emo-Witze auch so schön finden:

    * Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen ner überfahrenen Ratte und nem Emo? Vor der Ratte ist eine Bremsspur !
    * Späterer Beruf eines Emos? Schneider!
    * Welche Filme schauen Emos am liebsten? Directors Cut!
    * Was ist ein Emo ohne aufgeschnittene Arme? Jungfrau!
    * Warum stürzt eine Brücke ein wenn ein Emo drauf steht? Der Klügere gibt nach!
    * Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Zwiebel und einem Emo? Bei nem zerschnittenen Emo heult keiner!
    * Wieviele Emos braucht man um eine Glühbirne einzudrehen? Keinen, sollen sie doch im Dunkeln heulen!
    * Wieviele Emos braucht man um eine Glühbirne raus zu drehen? Drei ! Einer dreht sie raus, einer schreibt nen Text drüber, und einer heult.
    * Ich wünschte mein Rasen wäre ein Emo.... dann würd er sich selber schneiden.
    * Was ist der Lieblingsspruch eines Emos? "Ist geritzt"
    * Was ist das Lieblingsessen des Emos? Schnittlauch und Weintrauben!
    * Was ist ein belieber Emoname? - MoRitz!
    * Jetzt ganz neu Emopizza - Schneidet sich selbst!
    * Wie bekommt man einen Emo vom Baum? - Man schneidet den Strick ab!
    * Was würde passieren wenn man fünf Emos in einen ganz normalen Raum einschliessen würde - von einem erleichterten Aufatmen der Restbevölkerung abgesehen? Ganz einfach, einer würde sterben weil es ja nur vier Ecken zum Weinen gibt!
    * Wieso sind Emos ab 12 Uhr nicht mehr in Kneipen anzutreffen? - Weil dann die "Happy Hour" beginnt!
    * Wie nennt man Kondome für Emos?-> Weingummis!
    * Welche Jahreszeit ist die Schlimmste für eine Emo? - Winter, da die Tränen ständig einfrieren!
    * Warum macht der Emo mit seiner Freundin Schluss? - Weil er mit ihr glücklich war.
    * Was ist ein schwimmender Emo - Eine Heulboje!
    * Die wichtigste mathematische Konstante für Emos? - Die Heulersche Zahl!
    * Welchen Beruf wird ein Emo niemals erlernen? - Hellseher!
    * Was sind die Lieblingstiere des Emos? Weinbergschnecke und Auerhahn!
    * Was ist der Spitzname eines Emos? - Schlitzohr!
    * Warum ist es sinnlos Emos Witze zu erzählen? Weil sie bevor sie die Pointe hören schon weinen!
    * Was mögen Emos am liebsten aufs Brot? - Aufschnitt!
    * Was wird ein Emo nach seinem Tod? - Ein Weingeist! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BalianTorres (3. Mai 2008)

Chroesh schrieb:


> wenn ich mir die ganzen kleien weiber und dummen kerle in berlin ansehe, die glauben mit einem schwarzen scheitel, n paar buttons und chucks was individuelles zu sein könnt ich kot***.....der grund für meine abneigung is der, dass dieses ganze emo-gehabe nur ne modeerscheinung is und deswegen nichts is, auf das man stolz sein kann....EMOS = MITLÄUFER



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Die Musik gibt's aber offiziell schon knapp 20 Jahre... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt, nur weil wir ne andere Einstellung haben.




Aus dem selben Grund aus dem es Emos überhaupt gibt.

Die Leute versuchen "cool" zu sein.


----------



## florian_r (6. Mai 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal fragen was ihr alle gegen Emos habt, nur weil wir ne andere Einstellung haben.



ich find emos einfach nur lächerlich ... heulen rum und ritzen sich, ich weiss ned was daran so toll sei soll. wenn se jetzt nur rumheulen, naja ok, gibt auch sensiblere menschen, aber das ritzen find ich einfach krank.

eins muss man ihnen jedoch lassen, sie haben coole frisuren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Vorurteile inc.!!!!!!

Mein lieber florian r, weißt du überhaupt, was Ritzen bedeutet? 

BTW, ich würde sagen, nur ein minimaler Prozentsatz der Emos ritzt sich.


----------



## Chrissian (6. Mai 2008)

Was soll man dazu sagen?!

Reine Modeerscheinung,wie Hiphopper und alle andern. War auch ma Emo,(hör die Musik immer noch!).aber Ritzen is n Vorurteil,wie bei allem andern auch. Die,die sich ritzen,sind halt die Idioten,die unbedingt cool sein wollen und dumm sind,oder einfach psychisch gestört oder beides  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähm...

Ja, ich stimme dir zu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Genau meine Meinung =)
Ich kenne wirklich sehr viele Emos, und die können im Sommer auch ruhig T-Shirts tragen ohne das man seltsame rote Streifen an ihren Armen entdeckt =)


----------



## another girl (7. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meine töchter sind emos und ich bin froh, das sie keine emus sind


----------



## Nevad (7. Mai 2008)

Ich musste gestern wieder einen Emo sehen,der erst vollkommen normal war und dann,weil er keine Aufmerksamkeit bekommen hat,sich so angezogen hat.Jetzt hat er Aufmerksamkeit,aber was sind das für Freunde,die nur auf das äußere achten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also im lächerlich machen ist er einer der ganz ganz großen Piraten.Er hat mit einer anderen darüber geredet,wie er sich schminkt,wie er sich ritzt (als Begründung:aus Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und so Sachen.
Er hat mich mehr oder minder freundlich gegrüßt,aber darauf antworte ich nicht,da ich ihn sowieso schon nie gemocht habe.Meine Mutter sagt dass sei intollerant und da bin ich auch ganz ehrlich:Gegen solche Leute bin ich intollerant,da steh ich auch voll hinter.Naja,er hat uns zum lachen gebracht.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

ich hatte einen freund der immer lustig war und der wurde emo.jetzt kann man sich mit ihm gar nicht unterhalten.
bitte etwas gouda zum whine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/singn @nevad
naja zum thema witze:was nimmt ein emo nie bei mac donalds:happy meal
/edith
ich bemittleide sie,aber man kann wirklich nicht gescheit mit ihnen reden.


----------



## mayaku (7. Mai 2008)

H&M ließ die Mode der 80er wiederauferstehen und hat gleich noch den Gothic Lolita-Trend aus Japan mit eingepackt und ist dann gegen einen Punk gefahren...
...was dabei 'rausgekommen ist, ist die EMO-"Bewegung".

Also viel Spaß beim Mitmachen oder Verabscheuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (7. Mai 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Ich lese mir den Thread gar nicht durch, wird eh nur geheule sein.
> Hier ein lustiger, aber dennoch wahrer Witz:
> "Wie empfängt ein Emo seine Freunde?"
> 
> ...




AHAHAH wie geil^^


----------



## Vreen (7. Mai 2008)

ich finde ja, emos sollte es tausende geben!!!











leider gibts millionen.


----------



## Nevad (7. Mai 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Vz9ZYVQlfMQ
http://youtube.com/watch?v=Gh4Nd-KIa8k

Ohne Kommentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube nicht das alle Personen die sich so anziehen sich auch gleich ,,Ritzen". Die Meisten denken sie wären cool wenn man sich so anzieht, ich finds einfach nur lächerlich. Leute die einen auf Emo machen lache ich aus, aber wer wirklich ein Emo ist tut mir einfach nur leid...


----------



## riesentrolli (7. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das alle Personen die sich so anziehen sich auch gleich ,,Ritzen". Die Meisten denken sie wären cool wenn man sich so anzieht, ich finds einfach nur lächerlich. Leute die einen auf Emo machen lache ich aus, aber wer wirklich ein Emo ist tut mir einfach nur leid...


du sprichst mir aus der seele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

the schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das alle Personen die sich so anziehen sich auch gleich ,,Ritzen". Die Meisten denken sie wären cool wenn man sich so anzieht, ich finds einfach nur lächerlich. Leute die einen auf Emo machen lache ich aus, aber wer wirklich ein Emo ist tut mir einfach nur leid...



Da hat jemand meine Meinung getroffen. Solche Mitläufer sind schreklich. Ich bin gespannt, was die nächste Modebewegung ist. Aber leute sie sich echt ritzen tun mir Leid und wenn man eine solche Person kennt sollte man versuchen ihr zu helfen.


----------



## TokraX (7. Mai 2008)

Die Meisten die so auf der Straße rumlaufen sind "Möchtegern Emos" 
sie finden nur den style Geil und zihen sich wie Emos an, haben aber nicht mit Emotional oder Ritzen ect zu tun.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Mai 2008)

alle die hip hopper hassen wollen nur zur allgemeinheit angehören ich bin auch einer und mir gefällt eher ein bisschen größerer pulli als sich zu ritzen und anzuziehen wie ein teerübergoßener pudel also bitte........
Natürlich gefallen mir die Raptexte auch nicht von Bushido usw. ich ziehe mich eben an wies mir gefällt aber alle abzustempeln die sich bisschen cooler anziehen ist fehl am platz.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> alle die hip hopper hassen wollen nur zur allgemeinheit angehören ich bin auch einer und mir gefällt eher ein bisschen größerer pulli als sich zu ritzen und anzuziehen wie ein teerübergoßener pudel also bitte........
> Natürlich gefallen mir die Raptexte auch nicht von Bushido usw. ich ziehe mich eben an wies mir gefällt aber alle abzustempeln die sich bisschen cooler anziehen ist fehl am platz.



Also ob das ,,Cool" ist, ist eine Frage des Geschmacks. Ich zieh mich so an wie Ich es praktisch und passend zu mir finde und gehe jetzt nicht nach der Richtung ob ich Hip Hop höre, Punk-Rock oder ob ich einfach einen Emo spielen will. Klar, manche wollen damit ausdrücken was sie sind, aber ich bin ich und keine Hip Hopperin, Emotante oder Punkrock-girl.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (7. Mai 2008)

Also wie schon gesagt diese Amerikanisches Bling Bling Biatch Getuhe geht mir auch auf den Sack es gibt auch guten Hip Hop natürlich mit Schmutzwörtern garniert trotzdem hält es sich in den grenzen und die Nackte Haut und dicke Dinger Rate ist in den Videos auch gering.


----------



## the Huntress (7. Mai 2008)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Also wie schon gesagt diese Amerikanisches Bling Bling Biatch Getuhe geht mir auch auf den Sack es gibt auch guten Hip Hop natürlich mit Schmutzwörtern garniert trotzdem hält es sich in den grenzen und die Nackte Haut und dicke Dinger Rate ist in den Videos auch gering.



Ich hab auch nichts gegen diese Musikrichtung, wers hören will solls hören ich finde da andere Musik schöner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber btT, ich hatte auch ein Mädchen in der Klasse die ein RICHTIGER Emo war. Die hat teilweise richtig viele Probleme gehabt und wusste daher nicht wie es mit ihr weiter gehen soll. Ich habe ihr meine Hilfe angeboten und schwupp, nun geb ich ihr Nachhilfe in ein paar Schulfächern und helfe ihr sonst noch. Schon ist aus ihr ein ganz normaler Mensch wieder geworden. Klar hat sie sich auch richtig geritzt... Solche Leute brauchen einfach richtige Freunde die sich um die kümmern, dann verwandeln die sich ganz schnell wieder in normale, nicht übersensible, Menschen.


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Ihr wisst das EMOS ein form von Deathcoreer ist? 
Ich persönlich habe nicht gegen die, wieso auch ? Die tun mir nix, greifen mich nicht an usw. 
Es ist halt eine Extreme und neue Jugendform die aus Metal + Gothic + Deathmetal endstanden ist. 

Ich finde es nur ziemlich müllig das sich andere darüber aufregen. 
Zumal wenn ich das lese das Emos nur weinen und sich Ritzen, da kommt mir doch schon die galle hoch. 
Es sind maximal 2 % der Emos die das so extrem machen und damit natürlich über sie gelacht wird. 
Zumal muss einer der so nah am Wasser gebaut is sag ich mal nicht noch mitbekommen das sich die ganze welt über ihn Lustig macht. 
Von daher mal bissel courage zeigen und Helfen.


----------



## Independent (8. Mai 2008)

Siehe Signatur


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

E M O 
 Kurzform für


EXTREME MOBBING OPFER


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Mai 2008)

ähm....rofl?^^ 
@poster über mir geile sig habs se mir mal ausgeborgt^^


----------



## Yuukami (8. Mai 2008)

np


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Yuukami schrieb:


> E M O
> Kurzform für
> EXTREME MOBBING OPFER



Was witzig... -.-'


----------



## Grushdak (8. Mai 2008)

Ich finde es schon recht traurig, 
wie schnell hier im Thread irgendwelche Vorurteile gegenüber bestimmten Menschen entstehen.
So manch Einer hier meint, aufgrund seines Äußeren nem Emo begegnet zu sein -
und findet es u.a. arm, wenn Derjenige durch irgend ein äußeres Aufmotzen Beachtung haben will.

Wie viele Menschen machen das aber und sind deshalb keine Emos?!!
Oder sind viele der Poster hier deshalb (wegen ihren achsoklugen Sprüchen) jetzt auch Emos?

Mir persönlich ist dieser Begriff noch nicht mal geläufig.
Daher habe ich mich mal n bischen informiert.

Und ich würde jedem auch eher dazu raten, 
als hier solche eine Hetzkampagne mit rassistischem Gedankengut zu verbreiten.
Aber normaler Umgang untereinander (ohne Schubladensystem und (?) Hintergedanken) 
ist heutzutage ja eh kaum noch möglich.

Was hier wiedermal passiert, ist bereits eine Gratwanderung,
die ich schon längst beendet hätte.


greetz


----------



## Alanium (8. Mai 2008)

Was ich noch ergänzen wollte: Yuukami, weißt du überhaupt, was es bedeutet, gemobbt zu werden? Hast du so etwas jemals erlebt? Nein? Dann halt auch die Klappe!


----------



## mofsens (15. Mai 2008)

das sieht mir hier schon alles wieder viel zu emo aus mit dem ganzen rumgeheule ;o) najo, "hopper" an sich sind schon peinlich weil ich dazu eigentlich die ganzen 12-16jaehrigen kiddies zaehle die bushido und son schmarrn hoern aber kein plan haben von richtig guter deutscher musik a la blumentopf,eins zwo..etc die gehen halt mit dem "hype" der zur zeit ueber die boesen jungs aus berlin abgeht ^^
und zu emos, naja solange es nicht die 13jaehrigen maedels sind die ganz depri sind ueber ne 3 in mathe hab ich nix gegen die, solange man an seiner meinung festhaelt und sie vertritt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gruessle


----------



## Mr.Igi (15. Mai 2008)

Ich glaube das hängt mir Tokio Hotel zusammen...
Die haben ja das ,,Genre" wieder hochgebracht , und da viele Th hassen kam es eben dazu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (15. Mai 2008)

gibts noch die seite wo man für die hinrichtungs art stimmen kann???


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hängt mir Tokio Hotel zusammen...
> Die haben ja das ,,Genre" wieder hochgebracht , und da viele Th hassen kam es eben dazu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Seit wann ist TH denn Emo?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

TONY HAWK IST KEIN EMO^^


----------



## Kleiner_Hexer (15. Mai 2008)

Boah er meint nicht Tony Hawk... tz tz tz ... sondern Terrance Hill.... und der ist definitiv kein Emo ^^

Naja ich habe was gegen 99,9 % der Menschen die sagen sie sind ein Emo.... Nur weil man so aussieht heißt es nicht das man ein emo ist... diese 99,9 % der Menschen sind einfach nur Fake und würde die Mode dahin rennen das man Feinripputnerwäsche trägt und das über den Hosen.. diese leute würden das mitmachen... weil sie einfach null ahnung haben was überhaupt sache ist für die zählt nur das sie irgendetwas mitmachen. Und diese Leute verdienen einfach nur das sie ausgelacht werden. 

Z.B. letztens seh ich bei uns jemanden in der Stadt der meinte er wäre nen Emo... Pinke Fingernägel, geschminkt und nach links gescheitelte Haare, Schwarz gekleidet, nietengürtel, diese schuhe mit den komischen Pinken Karomustern drauf (glaube Chucks oder so)... und die Spitze war das er nen Frauentop trug mit Hello Kitty drauf.... ich konnt einfach nicht mehr das war einfach zuviel in dem Moment wäre ich vorher nicht wasser lassen gewesen wäre das wohl voll in die Hose gegangen....

Und wenn ich so eine Person sehe kann mir das doch echt nicht übel nehmen das ich den auslache oder?


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

ich hab eigentlich nix gegen emos...da hasse ich die hopper also viel mehr 
emos sind nervig, aber hopper sind leute (natürlich nicht alle, aber viele) für die würd ich glatt nen kugel kaufen gehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das einzige was mich an den emos stört ist das sie immer so verdammt idiotische threads wie diesen aufmachen... 
ich bin ein emo ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hallo!! ich bin emo!! heeey! haaallloo!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ich finde es foll fies das ihr emos wie ich (me -> emo!!!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) runtermacht... solchen mist kann ich nicht ausstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


naja jedem das seine


----------



## rEdiC (15. Mai 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> ich hab eigentlich nix gegen emos...da hasse ich die hopper also viel mehr
> emos sind nervig, aber hopper sind leute (natürlich nicht alle, aber viele) für die würd ich glatt nen kugel kaufen gehen
> 
> 
> ...


Du bist keine Emo du bist eine Modeerscheinung.


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Lesen bildet,Redic.


----------



## rEdiC (15. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Lesen bildet,Redic.


Was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen?Könntest du dich bitte genauer ausdrücken?


----------



## Sanfthauch (15. Mai 2008)

Ich habe prinzipiell nichts gegen solche Gruppen wie Punks, Emos etc. Der Großteil meiner Bekannten schließt sich solchen Gruppen einfach aus Faulheit an - und weil es eine Modeerscheinung und ja 'cool' ist. 
Es gibt teilweise Vorgaben bezüglich der Kleidung, Frisuren etc. und es ist immer einfacher Vorgaben zu folgen, als seinen eigenen Stil zu finden. Zum Glück verschwinden solche Modeerscheinungen meistens, wenn man erwachsen wird und genug Selbstvertrauen für einen eigenen Stil entwickelt hat.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Was willst du mir damit jetzt sagen?Könntest du dich bitte genauer ausdrücken?


Er meint deine Antwort auf Shalors Post... Nicht Shalor ist ein Emo, sondern er hat die Klammeraussagen auf die "Emothreadersteller" bezogen...


----------



## Nevad (15. Mai 2008)

Alanium hats richtig ausgedrückt,danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

Bitte, bitte, kein Problem, immer wieder gerne. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (15. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

Hmmm echten Emos gehts wahrscheinlich wirklich dreckig "Emo" is aber eher so ne Art Musikrichtung die ihrerseits natürlich (wie alle Musikrichtungen) an nen Modestil gekoppelt ist....
Aber besonders beliebt, in der WoW Community scheinen sie nich zu sein ich hab meinen Pala "Emosocke" genannt und werde im BG regelmäßig dafür geflamed^^


----------



## florian_r (16. Mai 2008)

ich finde das emos z.b. coole frisuren haben, was ich aber total krank finde und wiso ich solche emos auch verachte ist das ritzen und ständige rumgewhine "mein leben is scheisse und blablabla". die sollen mal ein bischen selbswertgefühl entwickeln und ned alle nerven ...


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ich kann die auch aus unerfindlichen  Gründen net ab Gothic geht ja noch (vorallendingen die Mädels) aber 
 Emos sind irgendwie... wie eine  
 Mischung aus der Spielweise von Meucheln Schurken und der Lebensphilosophie von Paladinen if ya now what 
 I mean! Vorallendingen die Kerle mit Maskara und lackierten Fingernägeln. Wenn die um mich rumschleichen
 habe ich das seltsame Gefühl die ganze Zeit auf die Dinge HINTER meinem Rücken bzw. verlängerten Rücken
 achten zu müssen!


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ich kann die auch aus unerfindlichen  Gründen net ab Gothic geht ja noch (vorallendingen die Mädels) aber
> Emos sind irgendwie... wie eine
> Mischung aus der Spielweise von Meucheln Schurken und der Lebensphilosophie von Paladinen if ya now what
> I mean! Vorallendingen die Kerle mit Maskara und lackierten Fingernägeln. Wenn die um mich rumschleichen
> ...



Ich glaub "Emo-Style" hat nix mit schwul zu tun es is geschmakssache...


----------



## Asoriel (16. Mai 2008)

Lorille schrieb:


> Hm, dann musst du das Münchner-U-Bahn-Netz aber ausgiebig meiden. Ich habe etwas gegen Jugendliche, die durch Traurigkeit und Selbstverletzungen ihre Pubertätsprobleme zu bewältigen suchen. Wenn mir dann noch eine Meute von schwarzgewandeten Langhaarträgern mit Maskara im Gesicht begegnet, wundere ich mich nur, was so eine dämliche Subkultur bei jungen Menschen anstellen kann.
> 
> Ich habe nichts gegen "Emos", sondern etwas gegen die Subkultur und die ganzen hirnlosen Roboter, die diesem Trend blind anhängen.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele. Genau das was ich auch denke.


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (16. Mai 2008)

Naja ich auch net..viele mädchen an meiner schule sind emo's ^^
Ich war letztens  ein wenig stöbern in hamburg (jungfernsteig) 
und da war ein Emo-treff...echt..ich glaub das sah aus wie ein rudel von schwarzen scharfen 

„Sei individuell! Trage Chucks und ein Ringelshirt!“
genau xD


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

florian_r schrieb:


> ich finde das emos z.b. coole frisuren haben, was ich aber total krank finde und wiso ich solche emos auch verachte ist das ritzen und ständige rumgewhine "mein leben is scheisse und blablabla". die sollen mal ein bischen selbswertgefühl entwickeln und ned alle nerven ...





10 % aller Emos ritzt sich warscheinlich wirklich der Rest malt sich rote Striche auf den Arm  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Eine Gruppe Emos die sich "ritzt")


----------



## ---D.A.--- (9. Februar 2009)

Ich habe überhauptnichts gegen EMOs, finde sogar das se teilweise sogar ziemlich gut aussehen( besonders die EMO Mädels  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und ja ich kleide mich tweilweise auch ein wenig so(aber nur das typische). Denke die meisten sind einfach nur genervt davon das EMOs es so an sich haben rumzuheulen das ihr Leben so scheisse ist. Aber jedem das Seine.


----------



## Terrorsatan (9. Februar 2009)

Am meisten nervt mich der Hype...
Alle denken, dass sie so hypercool wären, weil sien Nietengürtel und Chucks tragen.... TOLL

das gabs vor 20 Jahren schon mal ??

mich machen auch viele an weil ich permanent mit BW hose rumrenn und net die ganzen "Modehypes" mitmach... mir gehts am Arsch vorbei.
ich zieh das an was mir gefällt und praktisch ist.
man muss ein dickes Fell haben, das geb ich zu und nicht jeder ist dem "Gruppenzwang" gewachsen.
ich bin auch in keiner Communitypage oder was weiss ich angemeldet ( buffed mal außen vor ;D )

Ich leb mein Leben, und das sollen die auch machen.
Es nervt einfach, wenn jeder denkt, er wär der coolste, weil er den Hype mitmacht
Wenn jeder jedem alles Nachmacht.. wo wären wir dann??
genau  Tod.

mfg


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Februar 2009)

---D.A.--- schrieb:


> Ich habe überhauptnichts gegen EMOs, finde sogar das se teilweise sogar ziemlich gut aussehen( besonders die EMO Mädels
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Leichenausbuddeln is PÖSE!


----------



## Lillyan (9. Februar 2009)

Fast 9 Monate tot... langsam wirds Zeit das Thema zu begraben :>


----------

